# PRS SE Custom 24 7 String



## themike

Our time is upon us, friends.

I just received my itinerary for PRS Experience this year and I and beyond happy to show you all this little gem.


----------



## Riffer

You're welcome


----------



## jephjacques

I KNEW IT


----------



## AcousticMinja

YES!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7

*Bout.*
* Fuckin'*.
* Time.*​


----------



## Valennic

Sweet jesus


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

First Sterling, now Prs?

The gods are smiling upon us, my friends.


----------



## I Voyager

Fully torqued.


----------



## jl-austin

Hopefully it will be cool, and not some "over-the-top" crazy model.

The white one with maple neck would be super sweet!


----------



## I Voyager

jl-austin said:


> Hopefully it will be cool, and not some "over-the-top" crazy model.



Knowing PRS, I don't think "over-the-top" would really be the case.

Hmmm, thinking of the possibility of a 7-string Torero in the future... mmmmm.


----------



## themike

I would imagine it will be very very similar to the already present SE Custom 24....but with a low B


----------



## Underworld

Holy pepperroni. My wallet is doomed!


----------



## Valennic

Everyone buy one. Or two.

So they'll make some US models. 

Seriously. Buy all of them.


----------



## The Only Factor

This is very interesting news. Very curious about this as well. Any idea as to when we can expect this, Winter NAMM? Any pics of this thing?

Anyone wanna start taking guesses on the price tag? I'm gonna guess about $1000 give or take a hundred or two...

Let's see what this too long overdue effort reveals. Hopefully an SE version of the Private Stock 7 would be sweet!


----------



## otisct20

Sweet Jeebus yes!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Im going to say $750 - $800, given the Custom 24s go for $680.


----------



## Valennic

So Mike, given that they're showing this thing off at Experience, we should probably expect something after Winter NAMM right?


----------



## themike

Valennic said:


> So Mike, given that they're showing this thing off at Experience, we should probably expect something after Winter NAMM right?



Theres no way of knowing, honestly. There are a ton of factors that I don't know yet and that Riffer is unable to discuss outside the company (for obvious reasons). 

Im assuming there will be official word and details in 2 weeks the latest after Experience (or if they unveil some videos/photos/posts about it on the official site). 

Either way it should be awesome!


----------



## Floppystrings

Very good news!


----------



## Valennic

th3m1ke said:


> Theres no way of knowing, honestly. There are a ton of factors that I don't know yet and that Riffer is unable to discuss outside the company (for obvious reasons).
> 
> Im assuming there will be official word and details in 2 weeks the latest after Experience (or if they unveil some videos/photos/posts about it on the official site).
> 
> Either way it should be awesome!



Very good point, a company like PRS doesn't seem like the type to let lose secrets early .

Can't wait for updates one way or the other.


----------



## Church2224

Hopefully this is just the first step to more PRS 7s...

USA C24 please!!!


----------



## GSingleton

This deserves a reply from me....

YES


----------



## troyguitar

I hope it really is an SE Custom 24 with an extra string, as in with looks and specs like this:







25" scale, trem, birdies, passive pickups, nice non-black finish (black is not even an option on an SE Custom 24)


----------



## Riffer

All those "thanks" should've been MIIIIINNNEEE!!!!!!! 

haha, just messin around. Relieved this thing is finnaly seeing the light of day after so many discussions about it and wanting one so bad.


----------



## troyguitar

Post specs and you'll get the thanks


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

So what are the odds that if it has a 25" scale, we'll get at least one person saying "25_"_ 7 string? LOLFAIL!"


----------



## Fiction

Just to be 'That guy'....

Gimme dat Two-Point Trem! pweease


----------



## Riffer

troyguitar said:


> Post specs and you'll get the thanks


 No can do sir.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Grand Moff Tim said:


> So what are the odds that if it has a 25" scale, we'll get at least one person saying "25_"_ 7 string? LOLFAIL!"



And that would be me.


----------



## GSingleton

extended scale please


----------



## MFB

Riffer said:


> You're welcome



Not gonna lie, I ALMOST reported this post because of all the spambots instead of repping it  Luckily I caught it as the mouse was hovering over the final "report post"


----------



## themike

Riffer said:


> All those "thanks" should've been MIIIIINNNEEE!!!!!!!
> 
> haha, just messin around. Relieved this thing is finnaly seeing the light of day after so many discussions about it and wanting one so bad.



False - if you posted it, it would be in the dealer section and well, on the real, minimal fucks are given about the dealer section


----------



## Xaios

Words can't express... but classical music and Youtube can!


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Riffer said:


> You're welcome



you are a beautiful man


----------



## darren

Awesome news is awesome.


----------



## Key_Maker

Specs or death!

What a glorious day for playing 7 strings.


----------



## Seanthesheep

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 



IF IT COMES IN BLUE IM BUYING ONE!!!


----------



## Ryan

Frickin' sweet. I haven't played an SE I didn't like. Can't wait to give one of these a go.


----------



## mhickman2

Pumped


----------



## ExhumedShadow

Our time has come, wise words, finally we are starting to have a fair amount of choice. can't wait to see the first ones!


----------



## zilla

Ffffffuuuuuuuu

Soon I will have 4 se's


----------



## ittoa666

Awesome.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i hope it comes loaded with emgs just to piss this board off


----------



## b7string

If its a torero I'm moving over to bass and selling all my guitars... other than that... awesome news! 

But just to be _that_ guy, I'm gonna wait on hopes that this will eventually lead to a USA 7. If that happens, I may as well sell everything else I own...


----------



## Shannon

So stoked.
I hope it comes with all the standard stuff.
25", birds, trem!


----------



## Metalus

Well fuck...theres another damn 7 im gonna have to get


----------



## poopyalligator

Very nice news.


----------



## jwade

stoked.


----------



## BrainArt

ITT: People who are wondering if it is going to be a Torero 7 string, even though it says CU 24. 


Anyways, I'm stoked. Depending on how soon I can find employment and when it comes out, I'll most likely pick one up.


----------



## XeoFLCL

My body was not ready.

Wonder what pricerange it'll be in.. Regardless, I am fucking sold _even if it has EMGs._


----------



## GXPO

Thrashmanzac said:


> i hope it comes loaded with emgs just to piss this board off


 
I'd pay a premium for every 7 to come with passives and a router. 

In all seriousness, that would be disappointing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thrashmanzac said:


> i hope it comes loaded with emgs just to piss this board off



Id still buy it.


----------



## Valennic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Id still buy it.



This.

Some of us don't mind the look, and know how to use a soldering iron


----------



## Isan

ill buy it


----------



## ThemBones89

THIS MAKES ME BEYOND HAPPY!!!


----------



## MrPfloyd

if it were a singlecut, i'd buy one. otherwise, i'm sorry but i hate how doublecut prs' look.


----------



## Don Vito

I hope PRS "gets with the time" and binds every inch in abalone. 

The people have spoken

WE WANT MORE SHELLFISH


----------



## Kapee

I will kill myself if its black


----------



## AndreasD

Great!


----------



## Papaoneil

Yes! This isn't going to be good with the wife when this thing drops, but I think she will be alright


----------



## GTailly

Alright! That is some great news! I will be waiting to try one for sure.


----------



## Elijah

Am I the only one that's hoping for a black model on these? I mean, the tops they use on all of the SE models are veneers, aren't they? I'd take a plain black/white guitar over fake tops every single time ever.


This...









...beats pretty much any SE c24 I've ever seen. All my opinion though


----------



## vampiregenocide

I have so many things to buy, no job, and then this comes up! Dammit PRS you pick your times well.


----------



## BrainArt

Elijah said:


> Am I the only one that's hoping for a black model on these? I mean, the tops they use on all of the SE models are veneers, aren't they? I'd take a plain black/white guitar over fake tops every single time ever.
> 
> 
> This...
> 
> Pic of a sexy black PRS SE.
> 
> 
> ...beats pretty much any SE c24 I've ever seen. All my opinion though



I believe they're thin veneers over real maple tops, but I could be wrong.

I want several color options, including black like in the above photo.


----------



## Elijah

Ha I'd still take a solid finish on top of a non flamed/quilted maple top over a veneered top.


----------



## Fiction

I'd take anything to be honest, I want another guitar to do another re-finish to and because this is too damn sexy;






I could always try a veneer, or if not just the solid pink


----------



## HighGain510

This is great news!  Looks like Carvin should have hurried the fuck up... too slow.   Also I'm bummed that I won't be at the Experience AGAIN this year, would have been sweet to check it out in person!  Take lots of pics for us Mike!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'd be cool with 7 string versions of these to be honest.


----------



## Kapee

Elijah said:


> Am I the only one that's hoping for a black model on these? I mean, the tops they use on all of the SE models are veneers, aren't they? I'd take a plain black/white guitar over fake tops every single time ever.
> 
> 
> This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...beats pretty much any SE c24 I've ever seen. All my opinion though


----------



## peagull

^This

Oh Lord, This is the best news ever! I really hope it's lots of cool colours, not one of them being gloss black.


----------



## SDMFVan

As soon as I saw that Emil would be debuting a new model, I had this one pegged. So stoked!


----------



## Ghost40

Looking forward to the Experience this year! Especially now!


----------



## troyguitar

On the other hand I kind of hope it's flat black with black hardware, EMG's, no inlays, and 27" scale. That way I won't have to spend money on it


----------



## BucketheadRules

I said it'd never happen.

Looks like I was wrong again!


----------



## BucketheadRules

kennedyblake said:


> I hope PRS "gets with the time" and binds every inch in abalone.
> 
> The people have spoken
> 
> WE WANT MORE SHELLFISH



No, no we do not.

SAVE THE SHELLFISH!


----------



## Syriel

Oh god. PRS and Carvin are doing their job. 7 strings are becoming a norm these days. Sure it won't beat the 6 string market of course, but it's becoming the day and age that having at least one 7 / 8 string in the house doesn't hurt and is actually a plus in most cases.

Looks like my bank account will be lonely for a good while.


----------



## elrrek

I'm interested in this but if it is going to be a SE Custom 24 then that probably means a "wide thin" neck and every time I pick up a PRS SE with that neck profile it makes me want to vomit


----------



## hairychris

Interested.


----------



## Syriel

elrrek said:


> I'm interested in this but if it is going to be a SE Custom 24 then that probably means a "wide thin" neck and every time I pick up a PRS SE with that neck profile it makes me want to vomit



I hate Ibanez 6 string necks. But when it turns to 7 string, it instantly turns into one of the most comfortable necks I have ever held.

This could probably happen to you too, so you shouldn't shoot the idea of owning one out the window so early. I guess the "try it out first" suggestion would work well here as well.


----------



## themike

BucketheadRules said:


> I said it'd never happen.
> 
> Looks like I was wrong again!


 

And now I shall pour a little of my 40oz out for my fallen homies who were banned posting SE7 threads.


----------



## zilla

i'm the opposite: i Love the wizard neck on my old 550 but hated the neck on my 7420.

back on topic: i hope they make this with a slight carved top like the SE245. I hate completely flat tops on the pre-2012 se 24. i don't remember if they added a carve to the new se 24 or not.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Please no 25" scale


----------



## gunshow86de

Good news everyone!


----------



## themike

I would imagine it will be 25'' and, for the most part, . Either way I can't wait, the SE CU24 is gorgeous and I imagine this model will be too.


----------



## Rick

And I just bought that Agile Hawker...


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

would love to see one of the options with a maple fret broad, no matter the color.


----------



## fwd0120

Hmmm... My first 7 might not be an Ibby after all...
Hope this opens the door for a Dave Weiner sig!

@NeoTheMaggot: Maple = win.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Valennic said:


> Very good point, a company like PRS doesn't seem like the type to let lose secrets early .
> 
> Can't wait for updates one way or the other.



+1 

Think of it as a valuable investment.


----------



## darren

Thrashmanzac said:


> i hope it comes loaded with emgs just to piss this board off



That would be the ultimate FAIL.

If it looks anything like this (hopefully without the zebra pickup bobbins), a lot of people are gonna be happy:






I know a lot of people like zebra pickups, but to me, black coils and cream rings are a huge part of the PRS aesthetic.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Id buy 8 of those if they cane in that colour with the carved top and black bobbins


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Yeah... Dang this is awesome. I'm excited, even though I probably won't ever buy one.


----------



## maliciousteve

OOHHH MMMMYYY GOOOODDDD!!! 

I must have one!


----------



## PettyThief

Wow.... Guess I'm adding another PRS SE to my collection!


----------



## Hybrid138

Love my SE... This has my attention...


----------



## Dark_Matter

I'll pretty much buy this no matter what as long as it's no less than a 25.5" scale.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Oh no. Now I have to decide between the new Sterling JP7 and this. God help me.


----------



## jbcrazy

Good news....


NEED A US VERSION...


----------



## themike

jbcrazy said:


> Good news....
> 
> 
> NEED A US VERSION...


 
Without this version selling, there will be no US version....


----------



## ZEBOV

Necropolis said:


> Yes! This isn't going to be good with the wife when this thing drops, but I think she will be alright



Just ram your dick into her so she won't complain about the guitar.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

Sterling 7 vs PRS 7...ugh... cant choose...


----------



## themike

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> Sterling 7 vs PRS 7...ugh... cant choose...


 
Obviously I'm a PRS fan but Ive owned a loaded JP6 and loved it. With that being said, I think the Sterling line is NICE, but not nearly as nice as the SE line


----------



## DoomJazz

UUUUUUUGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YES!!!!


----------



## atimoc

Sweet jesus, I definitely foresee grabbing one of these.

Next step: Singlecut Trem 7


----------



## sobek




----------



## Bigfan

I just hope these'll have carved tops.


----------



## atimoc

The first SE runs were flatties but don't all of the models nowadays have those slightly carved tops?


----------



## littlemurph7976

A 7 string version of the Mike Mushok sig would do me very nicely. With a few more colour options, of course.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

littlemurph7976 said:


> A 7 string version of the Mike Mushok sig









This.

Would be.






So awesome that I had to express my want.


----------



## Adeamus

...and just when I thought I should give saving money a try.


----------



## Don Vito

th3m1ke said:


> Obviously I'm a PRS fan but Ive owned a loaded JP6 and loved it. With that being said, I think the Sterling line is NICE, but not nearly as nice as the SE line


bout' the same to me

That's in terms of value and quality, and not overall design. The latter being more subjective.



And I'm pretty sure JazzHands just had a gif spazz attack.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kennedyblake said:


> And I'm pretty sure JazzHands just had a gif spazz attack.


----------



## vampiregenocide

littlemurph7976 said:


> A 7 string version of the Mike Mushok sig would do me very nicely. With a few more colour options, of course.



Meh, I love PRS and the SE series but I really did not get along with that guitar. Just a normal CU24 would do me fine!


----------



## themike

littlemurph7976 said:


> A 7 string version of the Mike Mushok sig would do me very nicely. With a few more colour options, of course.



I'm sorry - did PRS just announce a long awaited 7 string guitar and we're wishing it was already something else? That's like finally solving world hunger buttttttttt wishing the food came in different flavors


----------



## littlemurph7976

th3m1ke said:


> I'm sorry - did PRS just announce a long awaited 7 string guitar and we're wishing it was already something else? That's like finally solving world hunger buttttttttt wishing the food came in different flavors


Apologies if you misinterpreted the tone of my post, I was merely stating what I personally would like, regardless of how realistic it is, it's a nice dream to have. I'm under no illusions that it's not going to happen, and that it's an absolutely joyous occasion that PRS are actually making a 7 string in the first place. Don't get me wrong, I'm over joyed, but it's still nice to dream


----------



## JP Universe

I'm buying one..... that is all


----------



## themike

littlemurph7976 said:


> Apologies if you misinterpreted the tone of my post, I was merely stating what I personally would like, regardless of how realistic it is, it's a nice dream to have. I'm under no illusions that it's not going to happen, and that it's an absolutely joyous occasion that PRS are actually making a 7 string in the first place. Don't get me wrong, I'm over joyed, but it's still nice to dream



I was just messing with you, dont worry


----------



## purpledc

Im really curious on the scale length.


----------



## Aevolve

*ahem*
FUCKING WANT.


----------



## b7string

purpledc said:


> Im really curious on the scale length.



If it _truly_ is just a 7 string custom 24, it would make sense for it to be 25" scale length, but then again who knows... I for one actually hope they didn't change a thing about it other than adding a 7th string.


----------



## littlemurph7976

th3m1ke said:


> I was just messing with you, dont worry


Oh, yoooouuu


----------



## jl-austin

As long as it is black and has EMGs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I'd be just fine with a 25" neck. I'd prefer something a little bit longer, but I don't see that happening on something like this and I really don't see scale length being a huge detractor on the model either. I certainly hope that it's as awesome IRL as it seems in my head.


----------



## rty13ibz98

Torero 7 with passives would be sick!!!!


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Obviously I'm a PRS fan but Ive owned a loaded JP6 and loved it. With that being said, I think the Sterling line is NICE, but not nearly as nice as the SE line



Yep, played two Sterlings, was not impressed AT ALL. Could have just been two bum models, but two different guitars at two different stores in two different states?  Aside from MAYBE both guitars being from a bad batch (which still says a lot ), I'm not counting it as a coincidence. I've had SE's that had varying degrees of awesome, but just about all of them have been solid guitars (and great bases for modding).  I'd take an SE 7 over a Sterling 7 any day, personally.


----------



## Alpenglow

AWWWWW YEAH. Now release a lefty model already, dammit!


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

It just sank in for me, I will be getting one of these. I've always wanted a PRS and until I have the dough for one of those 25th anniversary swamp ash specials, a 7 string SE will be perfect, all the SE's I've played had very comfy and sounded great. I tried a buddy's sterling out once time and the neck on that was awfully comfy as well, so I'm sure a sterling maybe a potential option for me in the future, but the PRS definitly takes priority.


----------



## Dan

Here's to hoping Emil's custom model will have the white finish. Doubtful but one can dream.


----------



## elrrek

Syriel said:


> I hate Ibanez 6 string necks. But when it turns to 7 string, it instantly turns into one of the most comfortable necks I have ever held.
> 
> This could probably happen to you too, so you shouldn't shoot the idea of owning one out the window so early. I guess the "try it out first" suggestion would work well here as well.



Point taken, but the "wide thin" SE necks feel like a piece of paper to me which is not cool. The Akerfeldt was a nice chunky neck but I doubt that is going to make it onto an SE 7 string.


----------



## troyguitar

elrrek said:


> The Akerfeldt was a nice chunky neck but I doubt that is going to make it onto an SE 7 string.



No trem but the ARZ307 is otherwise somewhat similar to the Akerfeldt and has a nice chunky neck.


----------



## The Norsemen

lefties will no doubt be left out of this one too.
That's cool for all of you guys though.


----------



## BrainArt

th3m1ke said:


> I'm sorry - did PRS just announce a long awaited 7 string guitar and we're wishing it was already something else? That's like finally solving world hunger buttttttttt wishing the food came in different flavors



It is Sevenstring.org, after all. People don't even know the specs yet and the spec bitching has already begun.


----------



## HighGain510

BrainArt said:


> It is Sevenstring.org, after all. People don't even know the specs yet and the spec bitching has already begun.



 I was just typing up the same thing!  No one knows what the neck profile is labeled, much less how it feels, but they're already complaining about it!


----------



## BrainArt

HighGain510 said:


> I was just typing up the same thing!  No one knows what the neck profile is labeled, much less how it feels, but they're already complaining about it!



Great minds, eh?


----------



## HighGain510

BrainArt said:


> Great minds, eh?



You know it, brother! 

2013 could be shaping up to be a great year for 7-stringers! New PRS 7-string, maybe a Carvin 7 CT model too? Lots more choices for us is ALWAYS a great thing!  I'm excited to see if they're giving this one the slightly carved top like they did with the Custom 24 SE model this year. If they do, I'm likely in for one regardless of how little I've been playing my 7's lately.  I'm also in the crowd hoping the neck carve isn't a super-skinny WT for the sake of my joints, but if it's comfortable enough I'll be happy.


----------



## elrrek

troyguitar said:


> No trem but the ARZ307 is otherwise somewhat similar to the Akerfeldt and has a nice chunky neck.



Good suggestion but I tried it as well and it just didn't leave an impression.

I am waiting to see if any of the X series Jacksons turn up in a store near me, but to be honest, I expect this PRS SE will before that happens :/ Which is fine because I want to check it out when it arrives because something I don't have yet is an SE.

Like I need a new guitar anyway


----------



## slowro

Inb4 "We want a PRS SE 8 string" thread appears


----------



## Dayviewer

Was still wondering what my first 7 was going to be but yea now i know


----------



## Rick

If I hadn't snapped up my Hawker already, I'd be all over this.


----------



## themike

Rick said:


> If I hadn't snapped up my Hawker already, I'd be all over this.



I think you have some time to sell the hawker


----------



## Shannon

Rick said:


> If I hadn't snapped up my Hawker already, I'd be all over this.



Who are you kidding, Mr. "I WANT A PRS 7" for years now?
I have no doubt that as soon as pics drop of an actual SE 7, the Hawker will either be sold or become the backup fiddle.


----------



## Rick

th3m1ke said:


> I think you have some time to sell the hawker



It was routed for EMGs, no one will want it now.  



Shannon said:


> Who are you kidding, Mr. "I WANT A PRS 7" for years now?
> I have no doubt that as soon as pics drop of an actual SE 7, the Hawker will either be sold or become the backup fiddle.



You may have a point, Shannon. We'll see what this badboy looks like.


----------



## Shannon

Rick said:


> You may have a point, Shannon. We'll see what this badboy looks like.



Oh sir, I know da tr00f.
I've played a USA PRS 7 & if the SE is anything close to that, it will be the best <$1K 7-string out there.


----------



## Rick

Shannon said:


> Oh sir, I know da tr00f.
> I've played a USA PRS 7 & if the SE is anything close to that, it will be the best <$1K 7-string out there.



Score, now I'm stoked.


----------



## absolutorigin

I'm pretty stoked about these.


----------



## TheOrangeChannel

th3m1ke said:


> I would imagine it will be 25'' and, for the most part, . Either way I can't wait, the SE CU24 is gorgeous and I imagine this model will be too.



The newer ones with the carve top and the knife switch are nicer....


----------



## infernalservice

As far as specs go, I think it comes stock with a boner inducer circuit.

I love the fact that this is finally happening. Hopefully an Emil sig model (6 or 7) is in the works. Dude deserves it.


----------



## Vairish

Did a quick 5 min photoshop to see how a 7 string SE might look:






I really want one now.


----------



## troyguitar

^ If that's it I will certainly be buying one.

Just saw Dave Weiner playing one of his PRS 7's last night with Vai and it reinforced my want for one of these.


----------



## Philligan

I'm planning on buying one of these when it comes out, and I wouldn't change a single thing from that shop


----------



## MFB

Only thing I would do is swap the bridge to a Hipshot style since I hate trems and it's nearly identical to the PRS bridge aesthetically, but aside from that it's definitely what a PRS SE-7 should be


----------



## Hybrid138

That photoshop is sexy!


----------



## themike

Vairish said:


> Did a quick 5 min photoshop to see how a 7 string SE might look:
> 
> I really want one now.




Great render, man!!!

Only thing I could change is bring in the horn of the headstock a little bit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I was pretty lukewarm to these until I saw that render of the more recent SE 24CU with the slightly carved top. It's looking far sexier than what I was thinking. 

I hope it comes out like that. I do have a feeling it'll lack a trem, and be made "metal", which would be a slight bummer.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

Vairish said:


> Did a quick 5 min photoshop to see how a 7 string SE might look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want one now.





Pretty Pretty please try this exactly with a maple neck?( so i can dream a little easier at night)


----------



## Matt_D_

Wait, what?

this makes me very very happy, looks like ill be selling my C7 custom and buying one of these... as long as they come out sometime soonish and the neck is thinner (or the same dimensions) than the C7.

trem, pickups, scale length, meh whatever. it matters not! just as long as that blue trans colour option makes it!  

oh, and as long as they arent twice as expensive as the US MSRP over here in Australia. seriously, can I just order from you lovely PRSUSA people and skip the distributors?  i'll be more than happy to ship you back some tim tams for your effort. 

I would love to hear what paul has to say re: these. they really don't seem like his cup of tea, I hope they sell as well as they should do!


----------



## Vairish

NeoTheMaggot said:


> Pretty Pretty please try this exactly with a maple neck?( so i can dream a little easier at night)



Boom:


----------



## WiseSplinter

^ now we're talking


----------



## peagull

I was buying it anyway. I won't lie. As soon as they are in available for pre order over here I'm getting one. But if it is those specs I'm just gonna have to have sex with it. I won't post those pics in the NGD post though,


----------



## SenorDingDong

I, for one, will be happy with any color/scale length/specs; I just want a PRS 7 string.


----------



## themike

Im going to bite it in the butt right now that it will not have a maple neck. No guitar on the SE line has a maple neck and there is no reason for them to start on this guitar.

Sincerely, a guy who loves maple necks and boards but is sadly a realist.


----------



## SDMFVan

th3m1ke, you're going to Experience aren't you? We'll need to meet up and cry tears of joy together once we can put hands on this thing.


----------



## themike

SDMFVan said:


> th3m1ke, you're going to Experience aren't you? We'll need to meet up and cry tears of joy together once we can put hands on this thing.


 
Sounds good man!


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

i knew it was a dream, but god damn it looks sexy. Either way i'm still going to swoop one of these up and cannot wait to see what they are going to look like.


----------



## -42-

If this has a PRS trem, this _will_ be my next guitar.


----------



## Choop

MFB said:


> Only thing I would do is swap the bridge to a Hipshot style since I hate trems and it's nearly identical to the PRS bridge aesthetically, but aside from that it's definitely what a PRS SE-7 should be



Trems like that are pretty much rock-solid when locked down, am I right?


----------



## Seanthesheep

Vairish said:


> Boom:



Oh fuck somebody send that picture to Prs!!!!


----------



## Thep

Can't believe there is so much hype over SE series. 

If it wasn't I could understand, but damn...They're good, but its just another import guitar IMO.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

you don't understand the hype of an Affordable 7 string PRS? I understand it's an import but i've never let that reason keep me away from a guitar.


----------



## troyguitar

Thep said:


> Can't believe there is so much hype over SE series.
> 
> If it wasn't I could understand, but damn...They're good, but its just another import guitar IMO.


 
With an aesthetic and (hopefully) features that cannot be found in any other production guitar, with the possible exception if you count Warmoth's carved top 7 as a production instrument. That is what excites me, not to mention the longer term idea of a USA version to follow the SE.


----------



## a curry

Seanthesheep said:


> Oh fuck somebody send that picture to Prs!!!!



yes please do!


----------



## 7stringDemon

Too. . . . . Much. . . . . . GAS. . . . . .

Must. . . . . . Save. . . . . . For. . . . . . . 5150III!!!!!!


----------



## Rick

I'm a FR guy but that is smexy as fuck.


----------



## -42-

Thep said:


> Can't believe there is so much hype over SE series.
> 
> If it wasn't I could understand, but damn...They're good, but its just another import guitar IMO.


Most of us do not poop diamonds.


----------



## Valennic

-42- said:


> Most of us do not poop diamonds.



Yeah, most of us can only crap out low grade rubies.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Thep said:


> Can't believe there is so much hype over SE series.
> 
> If it wasn't I could understand, but damn...They're good, but its just another import guitar IMO.


Well when PRS has been said time and time again on this forum to have the most consistent quality control on imports, I'll glady buy this once I have the money. (Saving now )


----------



## themike

So it looks like it's not going to be a tremolo! I bring you the first official look at these bad boys!


----------



## themike




----------



## djpharoah

Damn that blue one


----------



## Razzy

Oh my fucking God I'm buying one of these.


----------



## TheOrangeChannel

Those look BOSS!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Fuck me with a stick and call me an ice cream I am having that sunburst one.


----------



## themike

Looks like a hipshot might be an easy replacement for those bridge elitists


----------



## SammerX

So now I know what my next 7 will be...


----------



## MrPowers

Any idea on the price point or when they will be available? I have to have one!


----------



## themike

I'd guess around $800 but again, that's only a guess.


----------



## troyguitar

Anyone care to figure out the scale length? I'm feeling lazy


----------



## DeathCubeK

Holy crap those are beautiful.


----------



## no_dice

I will most likely buy one, and if they're 27" I might buy two!


----------



## TimSE

Shame about the lack of trem but fuck my butt that is amazing


----------



## themike

Again - another guess but all signs point to 25''. Official details should be released soon.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

PRS Guitars | SE Custom 24 7-String Specs


----------



## DavidLopezJr

No trem?  Man so freaking close, so freaking close. Hardtail guys better go nuts on these since they have been blessed ha I'm still going to end up buying one though lol


----------



## MikeH

God fucking dammit, those are beautiful.


----------



## trianglebutt

I just sat here and repeated "Holy shit, holy fucking shit." out loud for about five minutes straight.


----------



## no_dice

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> PRS Guitars | SE Custom 24 7-String Specs



Just one for me, then.


----------



## Dayviewer

Holy shit amazing, still deciding what colour i'll get it though


----------



## Philligan

I've found my next purchase.


----------



## -42-

th3m1ke said:


>



11/10 would buy


----------



## BucketheadRules

Fuck me with a grandfather clock and call me Edwina, that blue one is nice.

In fact, shall we just have the pic again?






Fixed bridge is best bridge.


----------



## darren

That blue one?


----------



## troyguitar

I'll have to think about it now, need to buy and route for a trem to make it a proper Cu 24


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

I would like to have my preference specs but when al is said and done i will buy one no matter what the specs are.


----------



## Red Beard

th3m1ke said:


> Im going to bite it in the butt right now that it will not have a maple neck. No guitar on the SE line has a maple neck and there is no reason for them to start on this guitar.
> 
> Sincerely, a guy who loves maple necks and boards but is sadly a realist.



SE CUSTOM 24 7-STRING MODEL SPECS:

BODY
Top Wood	Beveled Maple Top with Flame Maple Veneer
Back Wood	Mahogany

NECK
Number of Frets	24
Scale Length	25"
Neck Wood	Maple
Fretboard Wood	Rosewood
Neck Shape	Wide Thin
Fretboard Inlays	Birds

HARDWARE/ELECTRONICS
Bridge	Plate-Style, String-Thru-Body Bridge
Tuners	PRS Designed Tuners
Truss Rod Cover	"PRS"
Hardware Type	Nickel
Treble Pickup	SE HFS
Bass Pickup	SE Vintage Bass
Pickup Switching	Volume, Push/Pull Tone, 3-Way Blade Switch


----------



## JohnIce

Odd choice on the maple neck, I've always figured mahogany necks were a fundamental thing to PRS.

Either way, I'll try this before buying but I am VERY interested. My Custom 22 was fantastic and it was my main guitar for 5 years, the only thing wrong with it was that it only had 6 strings... in fact, I liked it so much that I might buy this guitar regardless just to add to the sales so they might consider making one with 22 frets and a trem in the future  If it was any other brand I would shrug at the specs on this, which says a lot.


----------



## TheKindred

^^
I've only been putting off a PRS buy due to the 6 string restriction....

...must...hoard...cash....


----------



## cardinal

This is awesome. I won't buy one (don't really like 24 fret guitars), but it's great to see guys like PRS giving some legitimacy to mainstream/traditional-type 7 strings. Hopefully others will follow suit.


----------



## Sofos

I just got a new job. This will be the first NEW guitar I have ever had (all of my others have been used). Debating which one I want more. That blue is sexy, but the sunburst, with a change of pups, rings and knobs would be sexy as well.


----------



## Riffer




----------



## Sofos

Yeah, I'd stand on that.


----------



## Key_Maker




----------



## b7string

Well I just previewed a post I wrote up saying I am no longer interested at all due to no trem. Then I erased it and wrote how I might be interested... now I'm just torn... Stupid PRS! 

Would have been a no-brainer for me with the trem, but somehow if it doesn't either have their stop-tail bridge (not the hipshot style kind) or the trem, it just doesn't seem right. As of now I think I'll pass, unless I get a chance to play one and it absolutely blows me away.

One thing I am SUPER impressed about is the HFS and VB pickups in 7 string format! That is super cool, I love those pickups in the sixes, and from what I've heard the pickups in the SE's are almost unnoticeably different from the US made ones. So Kudos for that! 

I'm still very on the fence though... ugh... the trem would have sealed the deal.


----------



## Khoi

25" scale for a 7-string?

not quite feelin it...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Khoi said:


> 25" scale for a 7-string?
> 
> not quite feelin it...



25" is just fine for standard which is all I need.

Also, I am excited as hell for these. I'm a fixed bridge man through and through and I shall have that sunburst


----------



## Key_Maker

I see a Royal Blue with white EMGs fawk in my future.


----------



## Shannon

25", BIRDS, TREM. That's what I wanted.
2 out of 3 ain't bad and YEP, I'M BUYING THIS!
With any luck, they'll see they should keep & expand the line, then I'll get my trem. 

Kudos PRS!


----------



## Razzy

Key_Maker said:


> I see a Royal Blue with white EMGs fawk in my future.



You know putting EMG's in a PRS sends you to PRS Hell, right?


----------



## InfinityCollision

I know it's been said like 10 times but DAT BLUE. Very nice.


----------



## MFB

Red Beard said:


> SE CUSTOM 24 7-STRING MODEL SPECS:
> 
> BODY
> Top Wood	Beveled Maple Top with Flame Maple Veneer
> Back Wood	Mahogany
> 
> NECK
> Number of Frets	24
> Scale Length	25"
> Neck Wood	Maple
> Fretboard Wood	Rosewood
> Neck Shape	Wide Thin
> Fretboard Inlays	Birds
> 
> HARDWARE/ELECTRONICS
> Bridge	Plate-Style, String-Thru-Body Bridge
> Tuners	PRS Designed Tuners
> Truss Rod Cover	"PRS"
> Hardware Type	Nickel
> Treble Pickup	SE HFS
> Bass Pickup	SE Vintage Bass
> Pickup Switching	Volume, Push/Pull Tone, 3-Way Blade Switch



Don't be so literal. At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if guitar manufacturers stopped mentioning what wood the neck will be because it's ALWAYS maple and since we know that - we as a community use "neck" to refer to the FINGERBOARD and even looking at the friggin' mock-ups would've shown that point.


----------



## great_kthulu

want...want... I want that blue one SOOOOO BAAAAAD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt_D_

the hardest decision to make is ... which colour...


----------



## cardinal

MFB said:


> Don't be so literal. At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if guitar manufacturers stopped mentioning what wood the neck will be because it's ALWAYS maple and since we know that - we as a community use "neck" to refer to the FINGERBOARD and even looking at the friggin' mock-ups would've shown that point.



? It says the fingerboard is rosewood. I think he emphasized that spec because it's not the standard PRS neck wood.


----------



## Key_Maker

Razzy said:


> You know putting EMG's in a PRS sends you to PRS Hell, right?



No but will make some hurt here


----------



## troyguitar

MFB said:


> Don't be so literal. At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if guitar manufacturers stopped mentioning what wood the neck will be because it's ALWAYS maple and since we know that - we as a community use "neck" to refer to the FINGERBOARD and even looking at the friggin' mock-ups would've shown that point.





Most PRS guitars have mahogany necks...


----------



## smucarolina

Wish they had a all white one...


----------



## Seanthesheep

oh man can decide, the blue one with some brushed nickle covered pickups would be too good but the orange one is so tasty as is

the maple necks makes sense, if not to keep the neck more stable with a 7th string then to brighten up the tone a bit since the body is almost entirely mahogany. Im in love with the bridge but I find the switching a bit wierd, a 3 way blade with a push ull pot is weird. Ill probably buy the blue one, upgrade the pickups then change the layout to the normal CU24 5 way blade and normal pots to match my USA CU24


----------



## jl-austin

Well, I guess I found a guitar for my Duncan custom and jazz 7 string pickups.


----------



## MFB

troyguitar said:


> Most PRS guitars have mahogany necks...



99% of guitars out there are maple necked. Are there exceptions - yes, definitely, and those would obviously be the ones that are pointed out on websites versus now where we might look at a spec list online and if the neck isn't maple - we might still overlook it because of how common is to see it listed as maple. 

That's just me personally though. I'd rather take the time and list those with a few different neck woods than just have EVERY guitar say "maple necked" because it's been common place to use maple for necks for how long?


----------



## rockstarazuri

Trivia : John Suhr doesn't really care for maple necks on a mahogany body. Seemed to be a unfavorable combination for him. Something about maple and mahogany's midrange freq. fighting each other.

Those are awesome guitars though! I want a blue one!


----------



## themike

MAP $1138 , Street $739


----------



## Valennic

th3m1ke said:


> MAP $1138 , Street $739



That is a good bit less than I was expecting.

I'm so getting one.


----------



## MFB

Has it been said what color it is exactly? Or what colors it will come in?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

MAP: $1138. Likely street price here in Korea: $1138.

:c


----------



## jl-austin

MFB said:


> Has it been said what color it is exactly? Or what colors it will come in?



Page 8


----------



## Rick

Godfuckingdamnit


----------



## Heroin

wow, fantastic!


----------



## MFB

Ah, OK - I didn't realize the mock-ups of the 7 were from actual pics of it  I'm so used to seeing rumor mill threads and then dozens of mock-ups with like one post having real pics. In this case, the photoshops were basically the same thing. Guess that's what I get for assuming they'd have a trem.

As for my reaction statement, well. fucking. played. PRS may just get my money yet.


----------



## F0rte

I'll just leave this here...

PRS introduce the SE Custom 24 7-String
Personally thought it was a good read


----------



## Valennic

Odd that he's surprised there's no US venture.

Why would PRS drop that much money to make a production US model if they weren't sure of the sale potential of the Korean model? That'd just be terrible business sense.

Fucking amazing for us. Not so smart for them. Maybe.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Riffer said:


>


Thanks for pushing this man!


----------



## 7stringDemon

$750?

Fuck me, why am I even considering the new Jackson 7's anymore? These are cheaper and sexier!

I will get the Trans Blue! t will be my first PRS


----------



## darren

Shannon said:


> 25", BIRDS, TREM. That's what I wanted.
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad and YEP, I'M BUYING THIS!
> With any luck, they'll see they should keep & expand the line, then I'll get my trem.
> 
> Kudos PRS!



Yup. I'm hoping all those who wanted one of these (myself included!) will put their money where their mouths are now that PRS have come through for us.


----------



## GSingleton

want now please...makes me reconsidering using my refund for an axe fx2 haha

edit: eh.....25 scale? Maybe not.


----------



## Rick

darren said:


> Yup. I'm hoping all those who wanted one of these (myself included!) will put their money where their mouths are now that PRS have come through for us.



May have to.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I'm perfectly okay with the scale. I have very long, skinny fingers so the upper frets being smaller won't be a bother. 

And I'm perfectly okay with getting thicker strings. I'll probably do a .10-.48 with a .72 in Drop A.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

i surely would've liked a mahogany neck and trem though..


----------



## jwade

under $1000 for a 7 string prs? 

*checking calendar*

well, it isn't april 1st...



seriously though, if these come out at $750ish, I'll buy two. One to keep blue, and the other to strip and refinish like an RG7621BOL.

so. fucking. stoked.


----------



## Valennic

jwade said:


> under $1000 for a 7 string prs?
> 
> *checking calendar*
> 
> well, it isn't april 1st...
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though, if these come out at $750ish, I'll buy two. One to keep blue, and the other to strip and refinish like an RG7621BOL.
> 
> so. fucking. stoked.



739 man! Read the last couple pages, tehmike posted the price


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

ooh.. maybe route this for a hipshot contour trem.. yummy
BTW: any estimate for the release date?


----------



## DavidLopezJr

darren said:


> Yup. I'm hoping all those who wanted one of these (myself included!) will put their money where their mouths are now that PRS have come through for us.


Will have too. They listened to what we wanted and delivered perfectly besides the trem.


----------



## Matt_D_

Grand Moff Tim said:


> MAP: $1138. Likely street price here in Korea: $1138.
> 
> :c



price here in australia will probably be 1600-1800$



if i can get one for around 1k, ill buy one right now ;P offer for tim tams still stands PRSUSA people


----------



## Fiction

In super excited for this, Thinking I'll tune to Drop C with a high g, or D standard.. Mmm so many options


----------



## Bigfan

The fact that people are surprised at PRS making this 25" scale is pretty funny. That's what PRS do. It's worked for 20 years and I don't see why it wouldn't work for this. It's only half an inch shorter than 99% of all other sevens. That's what, a quarter pound of tension less?

The only thing I don't like about this is the lack of a carved top (beveled top doesn't look that great, does it?)


----------



## Fiction

Bigfan said:


> That's what, a quarter pound of tension less?



It's about 1lb difference, I've only seen 1 comment on here so far about the scale length though, so I don't think a lot of people are surprised


----------



## McBrain

I think this is gonna be my first 7-string. I only feel comfortable on guitars with 25" scales or less. Untill now I only had Warmoth, Gibson and the Ibanez singlecut to choose from and all of them either had some some specs I didn't like or were just too expensive since I wasn't sure how much I would use a seven.

It would be nice to know the nut width. Hope they went with the 48 mm. nut and not the 50 mm. that the Gibsons have.


----------



## hairychris

PRS have actually been rather clever. The SE line has a massive number of advantages to run a 7 stringer on...

7 stringing is still a minority sport
- cheaper to tool for a Korean production line
- less to lose if run fails, both in face and $$$
- Will not be fighting the premium/boutique 7 market, but against other brand "imports"
7 stringers are not PRS's core audience
- Most PRS players will not have a 7 on their list, so "captive" market not interested
Current market for 7s tends to be younger metallers, with less loose cash, than traditional PRS market
- Gives them an entry into these people's world, see folks up-thread saying that this could be first PRS
- Gets their name out on stage, gives brand image a refresh to a new audience
- Much bigger potential market than an American-built version

Assuming the instruments that are produced are of high quality then yeah, nice one.


----------



## HighGain510

darren said:


> Yup. I'm hoping all those who wanted one of these (myself included!) will put their money where their mouths are now that PRS have come through for us.



As I said, as long as the neck carve isn't too thin, I'm down for one vintage sunburst!


----------



## JohnIce

At that price, routing for a Hipshot Contour isn't a terrible idea... having owned both a USA PRS and guitars with the Hipshot, they are incredibly similar in both look and feel, the only obvious difference being that the PRS term is 6-bolt and the Hipshot is 2-bolt.


----------



## Philligan

Valennic said:


> Why would PRS drop that much money to make a production US model if they weren't sure of the sale potential of the Korean model? That'd just be terrible business sense.



The reason I'm buying one is because it's $739 and I can afford it


----------



## kunalbatra




----------



## dreamermind




----------



## caskettheclown

This board should go party at whoever house gets them first and we should all get a ten minute test run.


----------



## JP Universe

Matt_D_ said:


> price here in australia will probably be 1600-1800$
> 
> 
> 
> if i can get one for around 1k, ill buy one right now ;P offer for tim tams still stands PRSUSA people



Just import one from from a reputable dealer in the states.... That's what I'm going to do and it will cost you just under a grand... (our dollars doing well too  no customs duty here folks


----------



## Seanthesheep

Just talk to my local PRS Dealer and theyre saying theyve already ordered a few and they should be in the 600-650$ range. Hopefully theyre right on that


----------



## Kapee

dreamermind said:


>



Looks like i dont have to kill myself! Praise the PRS 

Gave me GAS


----------



## hairychris

Philligan said:


> The reason I'm buying one is because it's $739 and I can afford it



Well, 700 bucks out of you is better than nothing....


----------



## Underworld

Seanthesheep said:


> Just talk to my local PRS Dealer and theyre saying theyve already ordered a few and they should be in the 600-650$ range. Hopefully theyre right on that


 

Well shit if you can get them for that price let me know, I would have one shipped to my place!


Seriously considering one. Crap. Need to sell some stuff now.


----------



## Jim Antonio

Wow, push/pull tone!!! Damn, PRS really did its homework! PRS SE 7 & Sterling JP7 = I can see the divorce papers coming in the mail soon!


----------



## PettyThief

THe best thing about the SE line is they go on sale at Guitar Center.... A LOT. I got my SE 24 and SE Paul Allender both for under $475 

Oh... and Sunburst please


----------



## zilla

WHEN?


----------



## Seanthesheep

zilla said:


> WHEN?



March delivery is looking like the planned timing right now. I may put a preorder down on one since Ill be back in school by then.....

But it looks like theyre also waiting for after winter NAMM too


----------



## JohnIce

Come to think of it, as much as I prefer the look of a carved-top PRS, the beveled top IS more comfortable under your forearm, at least when sitting down.


----------



## Hybrid138

Now the hard part... which color...


----------



## troyguitar

Matching headstock makes blue look better, though the faux body binding on the amber looks quite good too.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Are there any side and back shots of the blue?

The amber one looks nicer as is imo but the blue would be super sexy if you swap the knobs for the lampshade clear knobs on the USA Cu24s and swap the pickups or something with nice brushed nickel covers.


----------



## GazPots

I used to own a PRS Tremonti SE when the line first came out and it was awesome.


I'm actually really tempted by these as they look pretty decent, abeit still quite off what a USA PRS looks like. Still, the sunburst is awesome. 

I like this shot from the prs site. Makes my GAS increase rather alarmingly.


----------



## Matt_D_

Seanthesheep said:


> March delivery is looking like the planned timing right now. I may put a preorder down on one since Ill be back in school by then.....
> 
> But it looks like theyre also waiting for after winter NAMM too



MARCH 

actually that's pretty handy, buy an RDG2127z now, and then a PRS SE next year! 

I wonder what response we'll see from the other major players in the 7 string space. especially with jackson's new line coming in far more expensive than the SE.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Holy fuck, gone from this site for a week and suddenly there's a new PRS about to be released?

Guh!

GASing so hard for this now it's not even funny!


----------



## malufet

I hope they make an american version around $2500-3000 I would be really interested.


----------



## Vicissitude27

Dammit, my budget did not see this coming.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

malufet said:


> I hope they make an american version around $2500-3000 I would be really interested.


 +1000


----------



## SwampAshSpecial

Im so into that other than the scale length... oh well, I guess I'll just end up using a heavier gauge


----------



## peagull

I'm not sure I can wait till march!


----------



## guitarnoize

Valennic said:


> Odd that he's surprised there's no US venture.
> 
> Why would PRS drop that much money to make a production US model if they weren't sure of the sale potential of the Korean model? That'd just be terrible business sense.
> 
> Fucking amazing for us. Not so smart for them. Maybe.



The reason I'm surprised is because they already have Dave Weiner showing the world his custom shop 7 and he has generated plenty of interest. They could do a limited run like they have been doing with the collection or special editions and test the water that way, seems a shame to only offer the asian version.



hairychris said:


> PRS have actually been rather clever. The SE line has a massive number of advantages to run a 7 stringer on...
> 
> 7 stringing is still a minority sport
> - cheaper to tool for a Korean production line
> - less to lose if run fails, both in face and $$$
> - Will not be fighting the premium/boutique 7 market, but against other brand "imports"
> 7 stringers are not PRS's core audience
> - Most PRS players will not have a 7 on their list, so "captive" market not interested
> Current market for 7s tends to be younger metallers, with less loose cash, than traditional PRS market
> - Gives them an entry into these people's world, see folks up-thread saying that this could be first PRS
> - Gets their name out on stage, gives brand image a refresh to a new audience
> - Much bigger potential market than an American-built version
> 
> Assuming the instruments that are produced are of high quality then yeah, nice one.



Great points thank you, makes perfect sense when you put it like that!


----------



## hairychris

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> +1000


At least.

I'd be surprised if list would be under 4.5 - 5k rrp, street at least 3.5. As PRS US operation is a mid volume manufacturer without a massive amount of spare capacity to risk, they'd have to look at the market for premium production 7s to make return on their investment. I would have been very surprised if there was one - a US Cu24-7 would not have a bunch of folks on this site saving already as it is out of their price range (mine too!). There'd be drooling, true, but not serious discussion about purchasing. SE is perfect for testing the water as non-PRS players are a real target.

I really hope that it works out. It's an interesting development, and potentially a good one for both PRS and the 7 string market.


----------



## SDMFVan

Whoever said March is smoking rocks, these will be on the streets within a couple months. I've already spoken to my dealer about it.


----------



## Seanthesheep

SDMFVan said:


> Whoever said March is smoking rocks, these will be on the streets within a couple months. I've already spoken to my dealer about it.



Well my dealer who already has ordered a few is saying march. And it does make sense, because they have up to and including winter NAMM to drum up hype for this and release. Id love be wrong and see these out before xmas though, and Im GASsing very hard for one


----------



## no_dice

The sooner we know a solid timeframe, the better, so I can plan my finances accordingly.


----------



## jwade

SDMFVan said:


> Whoever said March is smoking rocks, these will be on the streets within a couple months. I've already spoken to my dealer about it.


Your source is unrealistically optimistic. Ship date is late February/early March. This has been confirmed by multiple PRS reps.


----------



## HighGain510

jwade said:


> Your source is unrealistically optimistic. Ship date is late February/early March. This has been confirmed by multiple PRS reps.



Yeah I would think it's usually how they do things: release a little bit of info/teaser about the new model, work on ramping up production over the next few months, debut/demo at NAMM and then release a few months after.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Via Facebook, these pictures are beautiful!

Edit: Jumped the gun, these have already been posted, my bad!


----------



## Angus Clark

A collection of rather terrible tones, but good too see they got a video up!

PRS SE Custom 24 7-String with PRS Employees - YouTube


----------



## Adeamus

PRS SE Custom 24 7-String with PRS Employees - YouTube

Fancy video of the boys at the show playing with it.

Not really feeling the tone, but hey, this video is more evidence isn't some elaborate hoax.


----------



## Riffer

I'm one of the guys in the video. Tone's whatever, but the guitar is what the video is about.


----------



## Angus Clark

Oh, absolutely. Didn't enjoy the tones, but obviously the players weren't in charge of the rig, and watching the guitar in action just naturally put a smile on my face. I was literally happy-facing the entire time. Just so... happy!


----------



## Adeamus

Riffer said:


> I'm one of the guys in the video. Tone's whatever, but the guitar is what the video is about.



hah, no worries dude. What one were you? I only recognized James in it.


----------



## Riffer

Adeamus said:


> hah, no worries dude. What one were you? I only recognized James in it.


 
I'm playing from :22-:28 and then again from :40-:45


----------



## Shannon

I'll say it again....
PLEASE RELEASE THESE NOW...but with a&#65279; trem!!! Take my money!


----------



## troyguitar

demo all br00tz, we know what the target market is


----------



## themike

Shannon said:


> I'll say it again....
> PLEASE RELEASE THESE NOW...but with a&#65279; trem!!! Take my money!



PRS PTC will install a floyd on one for you if you'd like


----------



## Sofos

th3m1ke said:


> PRS PTC will install a floyd on one for you if you'd like



how much would that cost, would you guess?


----------



## DavidLopezJr

th3m1ke said:


> PRS PTC will install a floyd on one for you if you'd like


We want vintage trems


----------



## ItWillDo

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> how much would that cost, would you guess?


$5000 + your firstborn.


----------



## themike

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> how much would that cost, would you guess?



I dont remember off hand but I know that it's really reasonable for that mod. 

Shoot an email to [email protected] and ask. They rule.


----------



## Shannon

No floyds for this guitar. It must be their vintage trem.


----------



## Rick

th3m1ke said:


> I dont remember off hand but I know that it's really reasonable for that mod.
> 
> Shoot an email to [email protected] and ask. They rule.



I'm intrigued.


----------



## jl-austin

March? Why announce it now and get everyone all worked up, and then release it 6 months later? Forget that, no reason to get all excited about it now, I'll wait until they start shipping, and see what people say then.


----------



## SirMyghin

Hopefully a USA model follows, not interested in imports in the least. I prefer an excellent guitar to an acceptable guitar.


----------



## Toxin

SirMyghin said:


> Hopefully a USA model follows, not interested in imports in the least. I prefer an excellent guitar to an acceptable guitar.



The same


----------



## Razzy

Riffer said:


> I'm playing from :22-:28 and then again from :40-:45



haha, you're that one that played the cool diminished lick.

And yeah, when I think of 7-string guitars, I don't think of PRS amplifiers to go with them, haha.


----------



## Nonservium

That video has my interest piqued. Well done.


----------



## Toxin

Nonservium said:


> That video has my interest piqued. Well done.



Sure, video's great! just don't forget to turn speakers off before watching


----------



## a curry

oh shit please bring on an american version with 25.5" scale at least and consider me a buyer! but i will still probably puck up one of these!


----------



## JP Universe

I know that i'm saying I'll buy one now but in 6 months time I'd have probably moved on to something else or paying off a custom..... oh well 

I lurv that blue one though!


----------



## kunalbatra

Spoke to my dealer, he said the guitar should be here around December.


----------



## fps

Angus Clark said:


> A collection of rather terrible tones, but good too see they got a video up!
> 
> PRS SE Custom 24 7-String with PRS Employees - YouTube



That was a really strange video to put up. Playing from everyone's fine, but why put up a "teaser" that makes the guitar sound so bloody awful?


----------



## dean_fry

aww it looks so nice!! I really like the looks of the SE model and hopefully in some years we'll have USA models too


----------



## Rick

fps said:


> That was a really strange video to put up. Playing from everyone's fine, but why put up a "teaser" that makes the guitar sound so bloody awful?



It was just a shitty amp, I'm sure it'll be great through a proper metal amp.

If anything, it'll keep people from buying PRS amps.


----------



## 7stringDemon

jl-austin said:


> March? Why announce it now and get everyone all worked up, and then release it 6 months later? Forget that, no reason to get all excited about it now, I'll wait until they start shipping, and see what people say then.


 
You answered your own question 

They get everyone all worked up and excited so that they can boost future sales. It is used a lot in business. It works a lot too. Hell, it worked on me!!!


----------



## JaeSwift

Seriously nice. I love the vintage sunset one, especially with the cream pickups. Too bad it has pickup rings but that's a small pet peeve.

Great move on PRS's behalf.


----------



## Jim Antonio

fps said:


> That was a really strange video to put up. Playing from everyone's fine, but why put up a "teaser" that makes the guitar sound so bloody awful?



It sounded just fine by me. I prefer that warm unsaturated tone. Kudos to PRS SE for building up excitement for this beauty, you guys are doing great!


----------



## sear

Even though I'm not sure I love the PRS look on a seven-string, I'm happy simply for a production seven-string model that features passive pickups. Finding something decent that doesn't come with actives is nearly impossible these days.


----------



## shadscbr

This is great news. Hats off to PRS for producing a quality 7 string at such a great price point!! I will certainly buy one, and will be following the possible trem options. Hopefully, strong 7 string SE sales will have a positive influence on a US made run. 

+1 on PRS GAS from watching Weiner play his PRSi on Vai's current solo tour.

Thanks to everyone who fought for this, there can never be too many nice 7's out there 

Shad


----------



## Doombreed

Definitely could be my first 7 if I decide to buy new. Though the used guitars available at that price point are more attractive...


----------



## slowro




----------



## Felvin

I see dark times coming for my wallet.


----------



## Underworld




----------



## sakeido

he never said brace yourself FFS


----------



## Mwoit

I'm gonna get one to paint black and put EMGs on those bad boys.


----------



## JamesM

I just want to reiterate. 


Oh my godddddddddddddd


----------



## great_kthulu

the fact this is real still blows my mind, and my friends keep looking at me funny when I tell them im suffering from terrible G.A.S!!


----------



## haffner1

Mwoit said:


> I'm gonna get one to paint black and put EMGs on those bad boys.



BLASPHEMY!


----------



## -42-

Mwoit said:


> I'm gonna get one to paint black and put EMGs on those bad boys.


Actually, this would probably look really cool in matte black.


----------



## Adeamus

Mwoit said:


> I'm gonna get one to paint black and put EMGs on those bad boys.



I laughed.


----------



## Rick

If it was an arch top, I'd buy one, paint it black, and throw EMGs in it.


----------



## Alex6534

Anyone got an idea on price? Got dammit, axe fx, speakers, midi, now this??? My wallet is becoming more anorexic by the day


----------



## lemeker

Dammit, as excited as I am about this, now I have 2 guitars (this and a Jackson sl2h) to buy next year with taxes......thanks a lot PRS !!!!!!

On a slightly more serious note, it really is about time they hopped on the 7 string market. I think the SE's are fine instruments, and expect nothing less from whatever they present as a 7. I personally hope its a Torero with a low b, and comes in the purple scheme they have on the Allender se.


----------



## Guitarguts

NICE, I will be there on Thursday and Saturday. Tremonti is playing Thursday. And Clint Lowery is suppose to get a sig model on Saturday from the rumor mill. Can't wait to see and play this one.

PRS Guitars | SE Custom 24 7-String





th3m1ke said:


> Our time is upon us, friends.
> 
> I just received my itinerary for PRS Experience this year and I and beyond happy to show you all this little gem.


----------



## no_dice

It's so funny in threads when people still speculate the details of something well after they've been confirmed.


----------



## Rich5150

Guitarguts said:


> NICE, I will be there on Thursday and Saturday. Tremonti is playing Thursday. And *Clint Lowery is suppose to get a sig model* on Saturday from the rumor mill. Can't wait to see and play this one.
> 
> PRS Guitars | SE Custom 24 7-String



Hes actually been playing his sig, Its just finally coming out. Saw him on Sat along with the other guys in 7D at the Vai show in NJ. Forgot to ask him about it though

Heres a vid of him playing the Proto


----------



## BrainArt

no_dice said:


> It's so funny in threads when people still speculate the details of something well after they've been confirmed.



It's because people don't read through the entire thread, just the OP. Even though in the OP it says CU. 24 7 string.


----------



## Quitty

Am i the only one seriously un-impressed with PRS's demonstration?..
I mean, the description is cool and i appreciate anyone who sees the jazzy benefits of a 7 stringer, or what 'embelish' means, 
but that video was dreadful.


----------



## Fiction

Quitty said:


> Am i the only one seriously un-impressed with PRS's demonstration?..



Judging from all the comments... No


----------



## fireheart82

PRS with 7? how would that headstock look. Hope its sexy.


----------



## kunalbatra

fireheart82 said:


> PRS with 7? how would that headstock look. Hope its sexy.



There you go


----------



## decoy205

What colors will they be offered in?


----------



## Rick

decoy205 said:


> What colors will they be offered in?



The two colors in the pic above your post. 

Or are you being sarcastic?


----------



## themike

It's good to be here in Maryland boys! hahah


----------



## Underworld

th3m1ke said:


> It's good to be here in Maryland boys! hahah


 






And from now on, fucking christ people READ THE THREAD!! Every inch of info availiable on these axes is somewhere in the thread, or on the PRS website.


----------



## trianglebutt

That is so incredibly hot, it's screaming for someone to touch it in all the right places.


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> It's good to be here in Maryland boys! hahah



I SAID GODDAAAAAMN! PLEEEEEASE let the neck of these not be skinny... PLEASE!!!


----------



## TheBigGroove

damn that carve-top looks a lot better than the promo pics


----------



## Koop

TheBigGroove said:


> damn that carve-top looks a lot better than the promo pics



Definitely! Very impressed. Well done, PRS.


----------



## Shannon

Oh yes, it will be mine.


----------



## Aevolve

Fucking WHY do I have tuition to pay? I had a friend lend me his PRS McCarty for a week or two while he did some work on my guitar... Played insanely well, and awesome tone. Always wanted a PRS since, and this looks perfect.

I want the blue one. Badly. With a black hipshot trem, black hipshot tuners, and some BKPs or Dimarzios.
Can't stop thinking about it.


... what is this sensation. 


edit: As a matter of fact.. can anyone do a shopped mockup of the blue one with black tuners and a black hipshot? Just for fapping purposes.


----------



## TimSE

Come ooooooooooon picture of the blue one!


----------



## troyguitar

decoy205 said:


> What colors will they be offered in?



Pretty sure it's only going to be available in matte black.


----------



## jl-austin

th3m1ke said:


> It's good to be here in Maryland boys! hahah


 

I wonder if it will be available in blue? 

Seriously though, that is a sweet looking guitar!


----------



## Valennic

th3m1ke said:


> It's good to be here in Maryland boys! hahah



So close...yet so far


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

How does she play?


----------



## decoy205

Rick said:


> The two colors in the pic above your post.
> 
> Or are you being sarcastic?



Ha I shouldve been more specific I was wondering if those were the only color options. They look great but I'd Love to see a lemon drop type of color and a trans black.


----------



## celebro95

Shannon said:


> I'll say it again....
> PLEASE RELEASE THESE NOW...but with a&#65279; trem!!! Take my money!



the vintage trem would be an EPIC WIIIIN !!!


----------



## GazPots

I just wish the body lines of the SE were the same as the us PRS models. 

THEN i'd really be salivating over this new 7.


----------



## Toejam

25" scale for a 7-string? Eh. Looks nice, though.


----------



## kunalbatra

I'm throwing all my money at the screen but nothing is happening


----------



## peagull

I can't afford it but I've already rang up 3 shops who all do an Interest free buy now pay later scheme asking when they are getting them in  And that pic just looks so much better than the stock pics, I was 100% sold on a blue one, but that burst is just Yum. 

Is one of each colour too much?


----------



## fps

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> How does she play?



This question is the key!!


----------



## TemjinStrife

GazPots said:


> I just wish the body lines of the SE were the same as the us PRS models.
> 
> THEN i'd really be salivating over this new 7.



The outline is the same. The carve is very different.


----------



## Rick

decoy205 said:


> Ha I shouldve been more specific I was wondering if those were the only color options. They look great but I'd Love to see a lemon drop type of color and a trans black.



I'd be down for a trans black.


----------



## lemeker

That picture just upped my gas level by about a billion!!! Now to convince myself that I really need another 7 string.


----------



## Valennic

Rick said:


> I'd be down for a trans black.




DAMMIT RICK.

NO MORE BLACK GUITARS


----------



## Rick

Valennic said:


> DAMMIT RICK.
> 
> NO MORE BLACK GUITARS


----------



## GazPots

TemjinStrife said:


> The outline is the same. The carve is very different.



Well yeah, that's what I was on about. 


Still, it's got birds which is awesome.


----------



## blister7321

holy shit thats amazing
the blue one is perfect too; classy and badass
im so happy right now, but also sad as im ALWAYS BROKE


----------



## darren

I had a close look at a SE Custom 24 in a store the other day and was really impressed with the build quality. I always look at the inlays to see if there's much filler around the pearl, and i wasn't disappointed. Very tight work, and great fit and finish overall.


----------



## themike

I like how the neck feels - I dont think its too thin but I don't think its a bat. Its nice.


----------



## peagull

^Yay for more pics!


----------



## kunalbatra

th3m1ke said:


> I like how the neck feels - I dont think its too thin but I don't think its a bat. Its nice.


----------



## zilla

Any in person pics of the blue one?


----------



## HighGain510

If you get a chance, can you shoot a side profile picture of the neck please, Mike?  Preferably against a bright background so you can see the full thickness of the neck well!


----------



## celebro95

GAWD !!!
now i have to pick the PRS 7 or Sterling JP7...


----------



## peagull

celebro95 said:


> GAWD !!!
> now i have to pick the PRS 7 or Sterling JP7...


 
It's a pretty easy decision, get both! 

The way I look at it is, the more affordable choices we have, the better it is. 

I'd rather have 3 or 4 7's which I really want and can't afford them all, than the same 3 choices which have been done to death jsut beacuse companies are playing it safe and putting the same guitar out with their own name on the Headstock.


----------



## hairychris

th3m1ke said:


> I like how the neck feels - I dont think its too thin but I don't think its a bat. Its nice.



Haha, shit, got your credit card out yet, Mike?


----------



## darren

C'mon! Where's the blue one?


----------



## Curt

Blue.


----------



## JohnIce

Judging from th3m1ke's picture, the carve is a LOT more similar to an american PRS than I thought before. Fucking yes!


----------



## Rick

Just stumbled on this old thread. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...wery-sevendust-korn-whatever-else-prs-7s.html

From 5 years ago: 



> A little birdie from a very reliable source told me that PRS is working on a production 7 string. Word has it they;re making some customs for the Korn guy and should be in the final finishing touches for an '08 release.
> 
> 
> I... did not say this, I... was not here.


----------



## Hybrid138

are the top five strings different saddles?


----------



## darren

They're just on a different angle, so they're reflecting more of the black of the tabletop.


----------



## SDMFVan

So this is what I did today.


----------



## great_kthulu

man, I still need to hear some singing leads with the neck pup!!


----------



## Sofos

SDMFVan said:


> So this is what I did today.




Guitar looks beautiful, but man that is some generic playing. I'd love to see someone play something NOT metal on this.


----------



## MrPfloyd

MrPfloyd said:


> if it were a singlecut, i'd buy one. otherwise, i'm sorry but i hate how doublecut prs' look.



just pre-ordered a blue one 



any word on release dates?


----------



## TimSE

Now we are talking!!! 

So much want to see this is blue!

Just put this on Facebook and got "That is what erections are made of."


----------



## SDMFVan

This blue one?


----------



## SDMFVan

Also, word is these will be in stores by December. The first shipment just arrived at PRS.


----------



## themike

SDMFVan said:


> The first shipment just arrived at PRS.



The shipment that arrived was only a few of the reworked prototypes - not the official shipment heading to dealers


----------



## Sicarius

:/ 

The burst one has the same beveled body the 2012 SEs have, right? It's pretty obvious on the blue model, but the pictures mike posted of the burst make it look like it's an actual carved top.


----------



## themike

Sicarius said:


> :/
> 
> The burst one has the same beveled body the 2012 SEs have, right? It's pretty obvious on the blue model, but the pictures mike posted of the burst make it look like it's an actual carved top.



Its honestly really nice in person man, I'm not even going to lie. I have all US models and no real ties with the SE line but this guitar singlehandedly changed my mind on it. The carve is much more dramatic in person.


----------



## SDMFVan

th3m1ke said:


> The shipment that arrived was only a few of the reworked prototypes - not the official shipment heading to dealers



Good point. The reworked protos are apparently the final design though, so they're ready to go.


----------



## jwade

how many times does it need to be repeated that PRS has specifically said Feb/March? Not once have they said 'maybe this year.'


----------



## SDMFVan

Oh really? Then you must have heard something different this weekend at the PRS Experience when I asked a PRS employee "When will these be in stores?" and his answer was "We're shooting for December, before Winter NAMM."


----------



## Aceshighhhh

How come no binding on the blue one? Are they sticking to just a solid blue?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

SDMFVan said:


> So this is what I did today.




Jesus Fucking Christ....... WANT.


----------



## TimSE

Agreed.


----------



## 8track

cant wait to try one of these


----------



## slowro

I have heard on good authority that there is a limited edition run in blak going to a shop in Germany. This is making me cry!!


----------



## Rick

jwade said:


> how many times does it need to be repeated that PRS has specifically said Feb/March? Not once have they said 'maybe this year.'





SDMFVan said:


> Oh really? Then you must have heard something different this weekend at the PRS Experience when I asked a PRS employee "When will these be in stores?" and his answer was "We're shooting for December, before Winter NAMM."


----------



## jwade

SDMFVan said:


> Oh really? Then you must have heard something different this weekend at the PRS Experience when I asked a PRS employee "When will these be in stores?" and his answer was "We're shooting for December, before Winter NAMM."



That interesting, since 2 guys I know working at 2 different stores here called PRS directly last week and were told February/March for the product to start shipping out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Is a three to four month difference really that big of a deal? Come on.


----------



## Fiction

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is a three to four month difference really that big of a deal? Come on.



Yes, for this is the Internet!


----------



## LeAdEr

I wish this guitar has a longer scale.


----------



## jwade

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is a three to four month difference really that big of a deal? Come on.



I definitely think it's worth discussing. If Canadians are being told Feb/March, but Americans get it in December, that's not cool. It's annoying having products be released much later here. Take our freaking money at the same time, damn it!


----------



## HighGain510

slowro said:


> I have heard on good authority that there is a limited edition run in blak going to a shop in Germany. This is making me cry!!




Rick.... rejoice!  You're just a pair of EMGs away from realizing your dream PRS!


----------



## SDMFVan

If you're in Canada contact Brent Moss at The Guitar Shop. He'll be able to get you one before anybody else.


----------



## MrPfloyd

SDMFVan said:


> If you're in Canada contact Brent Moss at The Guitar Shop. He'll be able to get you one before anybody else.



lol gonna go talk to him this weekend then


----------



## vampiregenocide

jwade said:


> I definitely think it's worth discussing. If Canadians are being told Feb/March, but Americans get it in December, that's not cool. It's annoying having products be released much later here. Take our freaking money at the same time, damn it!



Dude, we've been waiting for years for this. A few months longer isn't going to kill anyone.


----------



## Toxin

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude, we've been waiting for years for this.



What we've really been waiting for is PRS. USA PRS. Not another korean made mid-level guitar.


----------



## goodtimes

well i officially have GAS now...great.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jwade said:


> I definitely think it's worth discussing.



Discussion? Yes. Lets keep it constructive. 



> If Canadians are being told Feb/March, but Americans get it in December



It's likely a distributor issue, something PRS is in little control of. 



> ,that's not cool.



Even if it is PRS just giving America first crack, it's not too big of a deal and pretty much an industry standard. You think ESP releases their latest stuff outside of Japan? 



> It's annoying having products be released much later here.



It's only four months at best, and that's only if it actually hits stores here in December. Products are often late to hit shelves on first run. 



> Take our freaking money at the same time, damn it!



Nothing stopping you from pre-ordering. 

All I'm saying is that the gap, which is relatively small, is likely going to be much smaller when these are actually ready to go to market. Don't be too surprised though if PRS will take care of their most loyal dealers in their home country first.


----------



## slowro

Toxin said:


> What we've really been waiting for is PRS. USA PRS. Not another korean made mid-level guitar.


 
Then we would have some great "debate" on the price etc


----------



## SDMFVan

In an attempt to get the thread back in a more positive direction, I figured I'd give my thoughts on it and open myself up to jokes and mocking:






_The guitar has an extra string, and I have an extra chin. Match made in heaven._

After Emil's demo on Saturday I got to spend a few minutes playing the 7, and came away very impressed. It felt exactly how I wanted a PRS 7 string to feel, which is like a PRS. The neck was wider (obviously), but it felt very similar to a standard Custom 24 in my hand. It wasn't overly bulky or ultra thin to try and compensate for the added width at the nut. I love the way Ibanez 7 strings play, but the neck is so thin that after awhile I get pain in the palm of my hand. I'd say that if you're familiar with the PRS wide/fat neck carve (which isn't really that wide or fat) you'd be right at home on this. I didn't get to play the blue one, so I'm not sure what changes were made between the burst and what is supposedly the final build, but according to Emil they felt pretty much the same. The fit and finish on both was fantastic, as is to be expected. So long story short, if you're in the market for a 7 string in the ~$750 price range this is an excellent choice.


----------



## jl-austin

Originally I liked the blue one, but the more pictures I see of the sunburst one, I think I like that one better. 
The blue one would look better with masked binding, like the sunburst.


----------



## SDMFVan

Yeah, I liked the sunburst better as well.


----------



## Rick

SDMFVan said:


> _The guitar has an extra string, and I have an extra chin. Match made in heaven._


----------



## HighGain510

SDMFVan said:


> In an attempt to get the thread back in a more positive direction, I figured I'd give my thoughts on it and open myself up to jokes and mocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The guitar has an extra string, and I have an extra chin. Match made in heaven._
> 
> After Emil's demo on Saturday I got to spend a few minutes playing the 7, and came away very impressed. It felt exactly how I wanted a PRS 7 string to feel, which is like a PRS. The neck was wider (obviously), but it felt very similar to a standard Custom 24 in my hand. It wasn't overly bulky or ultra thin to try and compensate for the added width at the nut. I love the way Ibanez 7 strings play, but the neck is so thin that after awhile I get pain in the palm of my hand. I'd say that if you're familiar with the PRS wide/fat neck carve (which isn't really that wide or fat) you'd be right at home on this. I didn't get to play the blue one, so I'm not sure what changes were made between the burst and what is supposedly the final build, but according to Emil they felt pretty much the same. The fit and finish on both was fantastic, as is to be expected. So long story short, if you're in the market for a 7 string in the ~$750 price range this is an excellent choice.



Thanks for posting up the neck info finally, I've been dying over here! I still want to play one in person before I plunk the cash down but you have me pretty much set on buying one of these!


----------



## themike

jwade said:


> how many times does it need to be repeated that PRS has specifically said Feb/March? Not once have they said 'maybe this year.'


 


jwade said:


> That interesting, since 2 guys I know working at 2 different stores here called PRS directly last week and were told February/March for the product to start shipping out.


 
You're in Canada so there may be a delay. As said, PRS is hoping to have these by December and not once mentioned the date you are referring to and well, the only source who might know better than PRS directly is World Music in Korea but sadly my Korean needs some brushing up.



LeAdEr said:


> I wish this guitar has a longer scale.


 
PRS is a company that makes traditional instruments for the most part in production and while a longer scale would please a specific niche of people. I think a majority of people will bond with the 25''. I played it in both Standard B and Drop A this weekend and had absolutely no issues with the tension or clarity. As a matter of fact, the note definition and tone of it impressed me a lot compared to some other 7s I've heard. I think making the neck out of maple was a great idea on their part to brighten up the lower register. 




Toxin said:


> What we've really been waiting for is PRS. USA PRS. Not another korean made mid-level guitar.



I own 8 USA made instruments and 0 SE instruments. Having said that, I will gladly take this SE-7. Its beyond beautiful, comfortable and tonally awesome. At the end of the day guitar making is a business and sometimes you have to play it safe - the launch of this model in the SE line is just that.


----------



## Quitty

th3m1ke said:


> PRS is a company that makes traditional instruments for the most part in production and while a longer scale would please a specific niche of people. I think a majority of people will bond with the 25''. I played it in both Standard B and Drop A this weekend and had absolutely no issues with the tension or clarity. As a matter of fact, the note definition and tone of it impressed me a lot compared to some other 7s I've heard. I think making the neck out of maple was a great idea on their part to brighten up the lower register.



Yeah, the idea of making the neck out of maple. Who would've thought, y'know? 

That's pretty much the dude's point, though, and i think he's right - 
PRS aren't making a traditional, classic instrument with this one. They've aligned with the majority of companies out there with the neck material and the very concept of an ERG isn't very traditional in the first place so i think it's fair to ask - 
if you're bringing out a product, taking cues from the various companies out there already occupying the market, why not add or improve?
It's pretty clear, by now, that the industry is moving towards longer scale lengths for ERGs.

This whole release seems like 'too little, too late', IMO. They're playing it too safe and while a valid business move, it doesn't seem like they believe in their own product -
not enough to make it a USA instrument, not enough for a scale length adjustment over other PRS models, and surely a couple of years too late.


----------



## strat2tele1

Limited edition black in the US would be awesome!


----------



## themike

Quitty said:


> Yeah, the idea of making the neck out of maple. Who would've thought, y'know?
> 
> That's pretty much the dude's point, though, and i think he's right -
> PRS aren't making a traditional, classic instrument with this one. They've aligned with the majority of companies out there with the neck material and the very concept of an ERG isn't very traditional in the first place so i think it's fair to ask -
> if you're bringing out a product, taking cues from the various companies out there already occupying the market, why not add or improve?
> It's pretty clear, by now, that the industry is moving towards longer scale lengths for ERGs.




Thats the thing - PRS arent taking cues from other companies nor are trying to dominate the ERG market. They've been making ERG instruments for decades (Paul made a 27 fret Santana in 1982). People want a PRS with a low B and that's exactly what this is.

When you say industry are talking about kids on SS.org and companies whose niche market are metal players? Because its quite obvious that PRS has never been about that.


----------



## Fiction

To be honest, if Gibson/Epiphone released a 7 string LP, I would want it to be 24.75".. Thats part of *their* characteristics. Same goes for PRS, I'm happy for 25".. I'd prefer a mahogany neck, but maple is fine as well.

All in all, i'm excited.


----------



## JohnIce

Fiction said:


> To be honest, if Gibson/Epiphone released a 7 string LP, I would want it to be 24.75".. Thats part of *their* characteristics. Same goes for PRS, I'm happy for 25".. I'd prefer a mahogany neck, but maple is fine as well.
> 
> All in all, i'm excited.



Spot on. It's refreshing as it seems like it's usually the other way around, all these companies with their unique approaches and quirks still end up making their only 7-string offering the same as all the other companies. It's a shame, for sure. If Fender would finally release a 7-string strat, and it had 24 frets, dual hum's and a Floyd, I would be furious.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I'm happy about the 25" scale. I love using thick ass strings! The tone is way heavier when your low A is a .70 and not a .62, you know? And with the PRS, I get to use an even thicker one!

I know that the intonation may be a little off, but are you ever going to be passed the 15th fret or so on the lowest string? I know that I never am. And when I do, it's just single note stuff so you can't really tell that there's an issue with the intonation like when you play a chord.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Quitty said:


> It's pretty clear, by now, that the industry is moving towards longer scale lengths for ERGs.



How so? 

Few of the new 7-strings introduced to the market this year have had longer scales than 25.5". Off the top of my head the only ones with longer scales are the newer Jacksons and a couple "new" Schecters. Though ESP/LTD, Carvin, Ibanez, and others put out a huge amount of 25.5" 7s this year.


----------



## zilla

SDMFVan said:


> .



What's the weight like?


----------



## Razzy

zilla said:


> What's the weight like?



He looks 180-200 to me, depending on his height.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Razzy said:


> He looks 180-200 to me, depending on his height.










Seriously though this guitar looks the shit.


----------



## GazPots

I hope the SE line has come a long way since the first SE's came out when i owned one. 


Sure, they were nice but they weren't a patch on the proper USA PRS. 


Hopefully this one is a good 'un.


----------



## fps

Fiction said:


> To be honest, if Gibson/Epiphone released a 7 string LP, I would want it to be 24.75".. Thats part of *their* characteristics. Same goes for PRS, I'm happy for 25".. I'd prefer a mahogany neck, but maple is fine as well.
> 
> All in all, i'm excited.



Absolutely!!


----------



## hairychris

Toxin said:


> What we've really been waiting for is PRS. USA PRS. Not another korean made mid-level guitar.



I know what you mean, however I'll possibly stump up for one of these and not the $3.5k street on a USA 7.

7s won't sell to PRS's traditional market base (slightly older, higher income audience, generally trad rock/blues crowd) so the SE-7 is sensible, especially if it streets at $750 or so. If their QA is up to scratch then it should be killer.


----------



## elrrek

SDMFVan said:


> I'd say that if you're familiar with the PRS wide/fat neck carve (which isn't really that wide or fat) you'd be right at home on this.



And so, a challenger for the Slime Green Jackson SLAT 7 appears!


----------



## SDMFVan

Razzy said:


> He looks 180-200 to me, depending on his height.



Man I wish. 6' 215 all day long.

The guitar weight is really not too far off the regular Cu24. Maybe 8-9lbs?


----------



## HighGain510

hairychris said:


> I know what you mean, however I'll possibly stump up for one of these and not the $3.5k street on a USA 7.
> 
> 7s won't sell to PRS's traditional market base (slightly older, higher income audience, generally trad rock/blues crowd) so the SE-7 is sensible, especially if it streets at $750 or so. If their QA is up to scratch then it should be killer.



Bingo!  I think it's sensible to start with the SE7 and see how sales go from there, THEN think about doing a run of USA 7's if the demand is there. If you folks want it to happen, vote with your wallet. It's REALLY easy to sit there and type up "I'd TOTALLY buy a $3500 USA-built PRS 7-string! OMG, ALL DAY LONG!!!" but more often than not, the guys who post stuff like that don't typically follow through.  I've seen it here as well as other boards where companies offer to do small runs. 

If you want a US run to happen, show them the demand is there and you'll have more of a leg to stand on than just saying that you would so totally buy one if they put it out. That's a risky move for them and they don't want to have a bunch of dealers stuck with $40K+ of inventory that won't move.  I'd consider this move a feeler from PRS and a sign of good faith in folks like us to pull through with purchasing after demanding it from them for years.


----------



## elrrek

I really couldn't care less about the possibility of a US built PRS 7 string. The thing here is PRS think there is a market for an SE price point 7 string guitar that is not super-strat shaped, doesn't have a trem, isn't BLACK and doesn't have EMGs, which describes a large proportion of the existing NEW buy 7 string market.

Given a choice between this PRS SE and a Schecter, I'll choose this PRS SE.
Given a choice between this PRS SE and a super-strat, tremed up Ibanez, PRS SE again.
New Jackson vs the PRS SE, that's trickier.
Actually getting my hands on one in a store in a small country in the middle of Europe ... I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Seanthesheep

SDMFVan said:


> If you're in Canada contact Brent Moss at The Guitar Shop. He'll be able to get you one before anybody else.



And hes saying around march timeframe 

Trust me, I live like 20 minutes from his store and hes where Ive been getting my info from lol. So if the US is gonna get them in december, canada is getting ripped off


----------



## LoopQuantum

Just ordered one in Vint Burst. 

I'm being told about 60-90 days.


----------



## sell2792

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J45T8soksvM&feature=player_embedded

I don't remember how to post a video, so oh well... These guitars are gorgeous but this video is shit.


----------



## themike

sell2792 said:


> I don't remember how to post a video, so oh well... These guitars are gorgeous but this video is shit.


 
If you'd like to talk about that video and the tone used in it I'd suggest you head back in this thread about 10 pages


----------



## hairychris

sell2792 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J45T8soksvM&feature=player_embedded
> 
> I don't remember how to post a video, so oh well... These guitars are gorgeous but this video is shit.



Yah, they don't seem to want to sell them, do they?


----------



## strat2tele1

SE model works...hopefully they will expand to one with a trem and a single cut version.


----------



## HighGain510

Seanthesheep said:


> And hes saying around march timeframe
> 
> Trust me, I live like 20 minutes from his store and hes where Ive been getting my info from lol. So if the US is gonna get them in december, canada is getting ripped off



Honestly I still don't get why you're continuing to whine about this (as if a 90-day wait for a guitar ever killed someone ) but now out of nothing else but spite, I'd love to see this hit shelves in the US in December and get pushed back to April for Canadian shipments.   We get it, you're upset that there was even mention of the US POSSIBLY getting them early. They're finally putting it out, why not be happy about THAT... since that's a FACT... instead of getting your panties all twisted up about a theoretical delay? Let it go.


----------



## Seanthesheep

HighGain510 said:


> Honestly I still don't get why you're continuing to whine about this (as if a 90-day wait for a guitar ever killed someone ) but now out of nothing else but spite, I'd love to see this hit shelves in the US in December and get pushed back to April for Canadian shipments.   We get it, you're upset that there was even mention of the US POSSIBLY getting them early. They're finally putting it out, why not be happy about THAT... since that's a FACT... instead of getting your panties all twisted up about a theoretical delay? Let it go.



hey Ive just mentioned it once, Ive mainly been saying from the beginning the time I was told theyd be hitting shelves here  Ideally Id love to see them hit selves in december but yea the 90 day wait wont kill anyone and Im cool with the possible delay


----------



## HighGain510

You know what, I apologize, I had mistaken you for the other kid from Canada who was complaining previously.  My bad!  Regardless, it's coming SOON and for that fact alone, I think we should all just sit tight and be happy!


----------



## ponicsgt

But want to change all the hardware to black. I've never been a huge fan of the creme/brown colors on PRS guitar on majority of the colors. Pickup rings, the knobs and switch caps need to change. I think I will switch out the pups too, just not sure which pups to use.


----------



## themike

ponicsgt said:


> But want to change all the hardware to black. I've never been a huge fan of the creme/brown colors on PRS guitar on majority of the colors. Pickup rings, the knobs and switch caps need to change. I think I will switch out the pups too, just not sure which pups to use.


 
Just curious why you want to switch out the pups right away without playing them? I was actually quite impressed by them when I played it last weekend...


----------



## ponicsgt

th3m1ke said:


> Just curious why you want to switch out the pups right away without playing them? I was actually quite impressed by them when I played it last weekend...



That's a fair question. I'm not a huge fan of the zebra look. But then again if they blow me away, I could sway myself differently. I'm thinking of sticking some EMGs in there though.


----------



## Philligan

The closer I get to putting my deposit down the harder it gets to choose  Anyone think the blue would look good with zebra pickups and creme rings? I love the look of the blue one, and the matching headstock, but the zebra pickups and vintage sunburst are like quintessential PRS for me.

EDIT: ^ EMGs and black hardware on a PRS = clear winner.


----------



## Mordacain

Philligan said:


> The closer I get to putting my deposit down the harder it gets to choose  Anyone think the blue would look good with zebra pickups and creme rings? I love the look of the blue one, and the matching headstock, but the zebra pickups and vintage sunburst are like quintessential PRS for me.
> 
> EDIT: ^ EMGs and black hardware on a PRS = clear winner.



Personally, I think Blue with Burnt Chrome would be tits, but Zebra would be excellent as well...


----------



## Philligan

Mordacain said:


> Personally, I think Blue with Burnt Chrome would be tits, but Zebra would be excellent as well...



Also awesome. I haven't totally written off the stock pickups yet, so I'm debating asking about having them swapped out. I don't expect it to fly haha but it's worth a shot. Hopefully someone wants sunburst with all black pickups 

Having said that, if they're anything like the 6 string SE pickups I've played, they're far from bad, but something I'd replace whenever I had some extra money around. I'm thinking my usual D Activators would sound awesome, or it would be cool to try some Black Dogs in them.


----------



## themike

ponicsgt said:


> That's a fair question. I'm not a huge fan of the zebra look. But then again if they blow me away, I could sway myself differently. I'm thinking of sticking some EMGs in there though.


 




Philligan said:


> The closer I get to putting my deposit down the harder it gets to choose  Anyone think the blue would look good with zebra pickups and creme rings? I love the look of the blue one, and the matching headstock, but the zebra pickups and vintage sunburst are like quintessential PRS for me.


 

I think you two should just switch pickups/rings - seems like fate!


----------



## no_dice

Philligan said:


> I'm thinking my usual D Activators would sound awesome, or it would be cool to try some Black Dogs in them.



I haven't tried Black Dog 7s, but I have a set of Black Dogs in my SE Mushok and I think they sound fantastic, both clean and with high gain (in drop G#), so I imagine they'd sound great for one of these.


----------



## ponicsgt

th3m1ke said:


> I think you two should just switch pickups/rings - seems like fate!



LOL yes we should.

I'm wondering how the neck scale would handle drop tuning. I'm thinking of going to a Natural A, since my current 6 is in Drop C.


----------



## hairychris

ponicsgt said:


> LOL yes we should.
> 
> I'm wondering how the neck scale would handle drop tuning. I'm thinking of going to a Natural A, since my current 6 is in Drop C.



You mean that you haven't heard a Les Paul tuned down that far before?


----------



## hairychris

Mordacain said:


> Personally, I think Blue with Burnt Chrome would be tits, but Zebra would be excellent as well...



Any replacement p/us that I buy are Zebra. They immediately make whatever they're plugged in to look way more badassed. And, oddly enough, I have Zebra BKPs in a PRS. It's fate...


----------



## Kwampis

Honestly, I'm one of the people who would prefer an extended scale length, but I think PRS did the right thing from a business perspective sticking with their standard scale. I used to own an SE Custom 24 that I really should have held onto. It was a great guitar for the price. If I was in the market for another 7 string, this would be at the top of my list.


----------



## darren

If a Canadian store is saying that they're not getting them until spring, my guess is that the bottleneck is the distributor. Most Canadian music retail is controlled by a handful of distributors. They order stuff from the manufacturers in large quantities, and then distribute to retailers. Sometimes lead times can be very long, as they won't bring over a shipping container of product until it's full. Most retailers in Canada don't have direct relationships with the manufacturers.


----------



## ponicsgt

hairychris said:


> You mean that you haven't heard a Les Paul tuned down that far before?



Honestly not that I can recall. To be honest, I wasn't sure they made 7 string LPs. It's only been Ibbies, Schecters, LTDs, custom and high end boutique guitars that were 7s. How well are the Gibson 7s that are dropped tuned.


----------



## themike

ponicsgt said:


> LOL yes we should.
> 
> I'm wondering how the neck scale would handle drop tuning. I'm thinking of going to a Natural A, since my current 6 is in Drop C.


 
I played it in Drop A and the tension was flawless so I can't imagine in natural A it being much different.


----------



## ponicsgt

th3m1ke said:


> I played it in Drop A and the tension was flawless so I can't imagine in natural A it being much different.



Awesome, my concern was really towards dropping the B string on a scale like that. Thanks M1ke! You = my new hero.


----------



## zilla

what fret size? i don't see it listed in the specs.


----------



## Rick

ponicsgt said:


> I'm thinking of sticking some EMGs in there though.



YOU SPEAK HERESY


----------



## infernalservice

Who is already offering pre-orders on these?


----------



## robintpup2

there it is!


----------



## Nonservium

robintpup2 said:


> there it is!



You forgot the "u mad bro" they stuck on the pic lol


----------



## themike

infernalservice said:


> Who is already offering pre-orders on these?



Most dealers will probably take a pre-order deposit from you.

PRS Guitars | Dealer Search



robintpup2 said:


> there it is!



Also, assuming it's not the filter playing with my eyes, thats one of the models from the latest shipment - closest thing you'll get to the production guitar BUT they are the wrong color (Tobacco Sunburst instead of Vintage Sunburst).


----------



## ChrisLetchford

Figured a new thread for this video was appropriate so none of you dudes miss out on seeing it. Loved the guitar! Travis used it on a couple songs tonight and it sounded killer!


----------



## toiletstand

sound way awesome! really interested in these now


----------



## Valennic

Way to be some of the best marketing PRS could ask for 

There goes most qualms about tone. That thing looks and sounds great.


----------



## geofreesun

if only they could get rid of the SE on the headstock :/


----------



## Valennic

geofreesun said:


> if only they could get rid of the SE on the headstock :/








or








In all seriousness it's not that bad. At least you know that PRS still fully backs it. And if Chris and Travis say its good, it's good.


----------



## jephjacques

Betcha they have a US version out within a year.

PS holy shit I hadn't checked you guys out yet but your band owns!


----------



## Xaios

Faaaaaaawk, is that ever nice!


----------



## Jonathan20022

People do realize that a 25in scale isn't that much of a difference if you're worried about tension.

In Flames plays in Drop A# on 24.75in Gibsons all the time, they sound fine. You just compensate with a thicker gauge string, no big deal. I'm pretty stoked to give these a run, I don't plan on buying one unless I really stick to 7's and use it as a backup. My RG927QM is pulling through great for me, but I don't want to get an instrument that won't be played so we'll see in the coming months.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Dear Mighty Djod (^seewhatididthere) that thing looks and sounds so killer!


----------



## dschonn

kind of off topic but is there just one guitar that sounds far from absolutely stunning through the axe fx (II)??

other than that i really like the looks as well, thanks for the vid!


----------



## Niilz

strat2tele1 said:


> Limited edition black in the US would be awesome!




 I just ordered a black one. Limited edition in Germany btw.


----------



## Toxin

^ how 'bout a link if all this talk is serious?


----------



## JPMike

I haven't played 7s for a long time, but I have to get one of these.

Plus, Vintage Sunburst all the way, the blue one looks cheap.

Any information about the pricing? When they are going to be available??


----------



## hairychris

Niilz said:


> I just ordered a black one. Limited edition in Germany btw.


So says the man who *already* has a black 7 string PRS...


----------



## Vamo

Niilz said:


> I just ordered a black one. Limited edition in Germany btw.



Which shop? I couldn't find it...


----------



## themike

Props to Riffer for getting one out of the factory and bringing it to Chris and Travis!


----------



## great_kthulu

YES!! Finally some LEAD through this thing!! Man, that sounded good, I can't wait to get my hands on one! Even if I have to sell some crap to get it.


----------



## slowro

hairychris said:


> So says the man who *already* has a black 7 string PRS...


 
Thats why I love and hate him


----------



## JamesM

This is such an awesome addition to the production market.  I can't really afford to be buying a guitar, but if I could I'd definitely consider this. Great work PRS.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

th3m1ke said:


> Props to Riffer for getting one out of the factory and bringing it to Chris and Travis!


Man I was planning on going to that show but school got in the way.  Great to hear this guitar more thought!


----------



## 27InchScale

Yeah, i just pr ordered one in each color


----------



## 27InchScale

If you are interested in buying or have preordered already (i preordered both colors) which is your favorite or which did you choose, vintage sunburst or royal blue?



Colors for your viewing:
http://www.prsguitars.com/forum_img/uploads/prs_se_custom_24_7_string.jpg


----------



## chris9

blue all the way


----------



## Ayo7e

I hate you blue headstock!


Vintage sunburst.


----------



## potatohead

Thread fail no pictures


----------



## 27InchScale

potatohead said:


> Thread fail no pictures



Im not a computer whiz, but good point. My bad!
http://www.prsguitars.com/forum_img/uploads/prs_se_custom_24_7_string.jpg


----------



## Valennic

Geetarguy said:


> Im not a computer whiz, but good point. My bad!
> http://www.prsguitars.com/forum_img/uploads/prs_se_custom_24_7_string.jpg









Fix'd


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

potatohead said:


> Thread fail no pictures



Read thread fail
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/210042-prs-se-custom-24-7-string-8.html


----------



## GiantBaba

NeoTheMaggot said:


> Read thread fail
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/210042-prs-se-custom-24-7-string-8.html



I knew that was going to happen. The post you quoted was in a different thread that was merged with this one (that's where the poll came from).


----------



## Riffer

Flying Low: PRS SE Custom 24 7-String Guitar | Guitar World

I shot a quick little video with Guitar World for the SE 7 when they came to the factory during our open house last weekend. I'm wondering if the video comes in the digital issue they are promoting. Problem is, I clicked the links but can not for the life of me find the download for it. If anyone does download it, let me know if there is a video there of me playing the 7 string. I'd appreciate it


----------



## Fathand

I'm liking these, very classy looking (especially the Sunburst). Well done PRS. 

I wonder what pricing will be here in Europe? The 6-string Custom goes for 850ish euros on Thomann, so these will be around the 900-950 zone, I think (depending on your country's VAT)?


----------



## Dabo Fett

And I couldn't help myself, needed the vintage sunburst one. Second one off the truck from sweetwater is mine!


----------



## chewpac

Dabo Fett said:


> And I couldn't help myself, needed the vintage sunburst one. Second one off the truck from sweetwater is mine!



what's the ETA on it? If the neck is similar to the 6 string se custom 24, I may not be able to hold back.


----------



## Dabo Fett

October 24th. It's got a wide/thin neck


----------



## chewpac

Dabo Fett said:


> October 24th. It's got a wide/thin neck


 
looks like i may be getting a seven string!

thanks.


----------



## Dabo Fett

no problem. at the pricepoint its at ($740), even with a few modifications it wont break that bank and atleast make for a great live guitar for when youre too scared to take the $2000-3000 customs out hahaha


----------



## 27InchScale

Dabo Fett said:


> October 24th. It's got a wide/thin neck



Where did you get ur info? I just preordered them last week and PRS told my music store christmas time for release? I mean 1 month is way better than 3!


----------



## Jason Spell

I'm glad to see them finally doing this!


----------



## SuperMutant

21 pages...

Holy fuck batman! 

Why can't every guitar come with a flamed maple top colored red? Or silverburst...


----------



## Fiction

Because there's a lots of things better then red and silver burst.


----------



## SuperMutant

Fiction said:


> Because there's a lots of things better then red and silver burst.


Not for me 

I hate orange and blue


----------



## DavidLopezJr

SuperMutant said:


> Not for me
> 
> I hate orange and blue


Buy one then get it refinished then


----------



## SuperMutant

DavidLopezJr said:


> Buy one then get it refinished then



NEVAR.


----------



## JPMike

What I expected from PRS was exactly that, a classy 7 string version of their Custom models. Who wants another black, red, whatever metal-ish type of finish for a 7 string version of PRS?? Come on, this is a gift from the heavens.


----------



## Kapee

Already reserved one of these babies  Cant wait to test how it feels


----------



## Dabo Fett

Geetarguy said:


> Where did you get ur info? I just preordered them last week and PRS told my music store christmas time for release? I mean 1 month is way better than 3!



Tim Harrington at Sweetwater. He's been my rep there for a while now and has been right about other dates. I trust it but you can never be certain


----------



## SuperMutant

JPMike said:


> What I expected from PRS was exactly that, a classy 7 string version of their Custom models. Who wants another black, red, whatever metal-ish type of finish for a 7 string version of PRS?? Come on, this is a gift from the heavens.



Because PRS are my favorite guitars and every 7 string I've played sucked dick compared to my SE even if they were 4 times the price and come on a red flamed maple top isn't on any 7 strings that I can think of... See not everyone can afford 12 different guitars.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

SuperMutant said:


> Because PRS are my favorite guitars and every 7 string I've played sucked dick compared to my SE even if they were 4 times the price and come on a red flamed maple top isn't on any 7 strings that I can think of... See not everyone can afford 12 different guitars.


Man I'm not trying to be a dick or anything but ranting is going to get nothing done. Just find a way to request them like that for the future the same way I will request a trem on the future ones. But what's great about the price point is you can get one refinished and it won't kill you on tokens.


----------



## -42-

SuperMutant said:


> Because PRS are my favorite guitars and every 7 string I've played sucked dick compared to my SE even if they were 4 times the price and come on a red flamed maple top isn't on any 7 strings that I can think of... See not everyone can afford 12 different guitars.


If you want a red flamed maple top or something black there is always Schecter. 

Kudos to PRS for making something different, I'm almost certain that this is going to be my next guitar.


----------



## JPMike

-42- said:


> If you want a red flamed maple top or something black there is always Schecter.
> 
> Kudos to PRS for making something different.



+1
Exactly that, couldn't have said it better.


----------



## SuperMutant

-42- said:


> If you want a red flamed maple top or something black there is always Schecter.
> 
> Kudos to PRS for making something different, I'm almost certain that this is going to be my next guitar.



Every schecter I've played were extremely uncomfortable, my hands would cramp in 2 minutes after playing one and the seven string necks were like baseball bats. I think they should offer more color options for the SE line, I mean come on am I the only who think 2 finishes is pretty lazy? It wouldn't hurt to offer more finishes since more people would buy them if they came in the color someone wants.


----------



## Dan

SuperMutant said:


> Every schecter I've played were extremely uncomfortable, my hands would cramp in 2 minutes after playing one and the seven string necks were like baseball bats. I think they should offer more color options for the SE line, I mean come on am I the only who think 2 finishes is pretty lazy? It wouldn't hurt to offer more finishes since more people would buy them if they came in the color someone wants.



For a company that has never made a production model 7 string before i believe the two options they have offered are more than enough as a starting block. Truth of the matter is; if you want to have a guitar that has everything you want, save up, put your hand in your pocket and have that guitar built for you. 

I understand your point but i think the two options though not my first choice in colours are a classy move for them, and i believe they will sell well regardless. I have my pre-order down already. If i dont like the finish.. maybe next year they might put out another colour i prefer? In which case my guitar will go to someone who wants that colour. Shop around dude, there are plenty of red quilted guitars out there that more than live up to standards. I say try the premium Ibanez line, along the same par as the SE IMO.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

SuperMutant said:


> Every schecter I've played were extremely uncomfortable, my hands would cramp in 2 minutes after playing one and the seven string necks were like baseball bats. I think they should offer more color options for the SE line, I mean come on am I the only who think 2 finishes is pretty lazy? It wouldn't hurt to offer more finishes since more people would buy them if they came in the color someone wants.


It's not lazy. This is a 7 string version of the the SE CU24 that currently comes in only two colors. You would have to ask them change the whole line. One of the reasons it seems like they offer limited colors is to make their USA models more appealing. Which makes sense from a business point of view. You have options to get exactly what you want but it be stock, we have to remeber this is a production guitar. You can refinish it like I have been saying, wait for the Carvin CT-7 to come out, or save up and buy a Custom USA 7 from PRS for big bucks. I understand the stress of not being able to get what you want at the price you want but very few things in life are that way, it's just not how business works. Hell look at Ibanez, known for releasing guitars with very close specs and colors forever now but they sell well. It's all about business. I say this all out of love and I am not trying to be rude or offensive but realistic.


----------



## TemjinStrife

More finishes = unnecessary. I'd be happy with either of the colors.


----------



## JPMike

Even Ibanez, doesn't offer two color options for the same guitar. Think about it.

As mentioned above it's their first 7 string production model and many that love PRS' want their classy look with one more added string. 

Also, if you want something else, you have to spend money either way at the current situation, either refinish it or make a custom order. 

And you can't call a company like PRS, "lazy", you simply can't.


----------



## elrrek

I just spotted this:



There is a 7 string PRS in this, or am I going mad? Old news?


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants

elrrek said:


> I just spotted this:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 7 string PRS in this, or am I going mad? Old news?




When did they start using 7's???  Not a big fan of radio rock but that's kinda cool, I'll have to admit. I've only held one PRS 7 and it was schweet.


----------



## jwade

The real question you should be asking yourself is "Why am I watching Nickelback videos?"


----------



## SDMFVan

Yeah, he's had that 7 for awhile although he doesn't use it anymore. He's got a 7 string Explorer now I believe. PRS has made 7's for several artists.


----------



## elrrek

I knew about the Munky one, and the guy that plays with Vai, but I did not know about NB.

And yes, I don't kow why I am watching Nickleback videos either, I think it was after a Funny or Die piece


----------



## MFB

Nickelback has had a 7-string Explorer for some time now so a 7-string PRS isn't super out-of-left-field; plus I thought Chad was a PRS endorsee no?


----------



## SDMFVan

No, he bailed on PRS for Gibson.


----------



## decoy205

I would like more finishes too. But these aren't bad. I bet if they sell, down the road more options will come up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SDMFVan said:


>



And this is why I think there should also be a trans-black or trans-grey finish.

But damn, that blue is classy as fuck.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

decoy205 said:


> I bet if they sell, down the road more options will come up.


Sadly I'm not too sure on that, they only have two colors for even the 6 and that sells well  But here is to high hopes


----------



## timbucktu123

i wanna buy one of these and put in drop g just as a middle finger to the scale length elitists


----------



## tdk24

I thought this was Munky, LOL.
Guitar Gallery


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

tdk24 said:


> I thought this was Munky, LOL.
> Guitar Gallery



Not sure what happened to him, but he got a bit more burly as he aged.


----------



## MrPfloyd

any word on why the blue one doesn't have any binding but the amber one does? 
i'm torn in between this guitar or the ltd ec series...


----------



## Riffer

MrPfloyd said:


> any word on why the blue one doesn't have any binding but the amber one does?
> i'm torn in between this guitar or the ltd ec series...


 The blue color is Royal blue which is one of the 3 original PRS colors from the 80's (Royal Blue, Scarlet Red, and Vintage Yellow being all 3). The Royal Blue color does not have natural maple binding and instead is all blue. The Vintage Sunburst color calls for natural maple binding on the spec sheet we went over before doing the prototypes. 

Heres a 1986 Custom 24 in Royal Blue.
http://vintageprsguitars.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/bluetoplead.jpg


----------



## walleye

i just want to ask about the pickups: SE HFS SE Vintage Bass
i'm not well versed with the prs lineups, if i got one of these it would be my first PRS. I assume they do this with their other models, but are these "SE" versions of the pickups much worse than the non-SE versions? I mean, if there was no difference they wouldnt call it something different right? Or is it to signify that the pickups were wound outside of the USA? If so, can anyone comment on the difference?


----------



## SDMFVan

The SE versions of the HFS and Vintage Bass sound really close to their American counterparts to my ears. Maybe a little less clarity when played clean, but cranked up the tones are very similar.


----------



## Alex6534

Gassing for one of these so bad, can't wait for them to come to the UK


----------



## troyguitar

I'm thinking about grabbing one of these just to try it since I'm sure they won't be stocked in any stores out here in the middle of nowhere 

It will be interesting to see how it stacks up against the ARZ307 which has quite similar specs.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

tdk24 said:


> I thought this was Munky, LOL.
> Guitar Gallery


 looks like dax shepard with dreads


----------



## Rick

tdk24 said:


> I thought this was Munky, LOL.
> Guitar Gallery



It is Munky. And what does this have to do with the PRS SE7?


----------



## tdk24

Rick said:


> It is Munky. And what does this have to do with the PRS SE7?


 
Nothing, other than that pic a few posts up with him playing a PRS. I guess it was a little Munky evolution. Sorry, i couldn't resist.

Now back on topic, I hope my local shop get's the 7 in stock, because if it plays anything like my SE 245, it will be a killer axe.


----------



## Seanthesheep

troyguitar said:


> I'm thinking about grabbing one of these just to try it since I'm sure they won't be stocked in any stores out here in the middle of nowhere
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it stacks up against the ARZ307 which has quite similar specs.



I may be ditching my ARZ307 for one of these once they start hitting selves if I dont have an 8 string by then  dont go for the ARZ307 IMO. QC is all over the place, stock bridge pickup sucks ass, and it neck dives like a mofo.


----------



## troyguitar

Seanthesheep said:


> I may be ditching my ARZ307 for one of these once they start hitting selves if I dont have an 8 string by then  dont go for the ARZ307 IMO. QC is all over the place, stock bridge pickup sucks ass, and it neck dives like a mofo.



I cured those problems already with mine. Picked it up in person to make sure it wasn't a dud, installed BKP Black Dogs which sound fantastic, and ultra-light open-backed Sperzel tuners with plastic knobs fixes the neck dive (not to mention helping out tuning stability).

The PRS comes in actual colors though 

I'm thinking the blue one with gold hardware including covered BKP's and a Hipshot trem would make it look more like a real Custom 24-7.


----------



## Seanthesheep

HOLY.

played a 2012 SE CU24 and WOW. pattern thin neck, and I cant WAIT to try one in person and probably buy one unless 8 string gas overcomes me 

also, tobbacco burst is SEXY. wish the 7 strings came in that colour 

If I buy one I will for sure go blue and upgrade to chrome/nickel hardware tho 

but for those concerned about the top carve, the regular SECU24 its VERY comfy and the carve and pattern thin necks are very comfy compared to my USA CU24. If the pickups are decent this is gonna be an EPIC guitar


----------



## Dabo Fett

5 days boys...5 days and sweetwater will be shipping them out. i called up my rep and confirmed that date today. 10/24/12, and mines the 2nd vintage sunburst coming off that truck!


----------



## Dabo Fett

So today I email sweetwater asking to be notified of when the guitar actually ships, in case it's a day or two late. 

They said today the new ETA is March 12,2013. 

God damn it


----------



## Ayo7e

^


----------



## GazPots

That sucks.


----------



## fps

Dabo Fett said:


> So today I email sweetwater asking to be notified of when the guitar actually ships, in case it's a day or two late.
> 
> They said today the new ETA is March 12,2013.
> 
> God damn it



Isn't that what everyone's been saying?


----------



## Dabo Fett

fps said:


> Isn't that what everyone's been saying?



Well as of this past Friday sweetwater said they'd be getting them in earlier, on October 24th. That's also the same date they told me a month ago so I figured they actually knew a date. I was wrong.


----------



## 2ninety

Dabo Fett said:


> Well as of this past Friday sweetwater said they'd be getting them in earlier, on October 24th. That's also the same date they told me a month ago so I figured they actually knew a date. I was wrong.



I'm the guy in front of you at Sweetwater (getting 1st Vint. Sunburst off the truck) and unfortunately was told the exact same thing as you.....Oct 24th turned in to March/2013... Sucks


----------



## Dabo Fett

2ninety said:


> I'm the guy in front of you at Sweetwater (getting 1st Vint. Sunburst off the truck) and unfortunately was told the exact same thing as you.....Oct 24th turned in to March/2013... Sucks



That's pretty friggin awesome that youre the guy in front of me but it does suck haha. I may end up canceling my preorder, I needed a 7 string to go with my current 7 string for the album and ep my band is recording in November and December, I don't want to record all the parts with my agile so I ended up buying an ibanez rg927. Depending on how I like this guitar I may end up just getting the prs as another back up/alternative, or sell the agile and instead of the prs get a prestige or j craft ibanez


----------



## 2ninety

Dabo Fett said:


> That's pretty friggin awesome that youre the guy in front of me but it does suck haha. I may end up canceling my preorder, I needed a 7 string to go with my current 7 string for the album and ep my band is recording in November and December, I don't want to record all the parts with my agile so I ended up buying an ibanez rg927. Depending on how I like this guitar I may end up just getting the prs as another back up/alternative, or sell the agile and instead of the prs get a prestige or j craft ibanez



I'm waiting it out. I've got plenty of 7's so i'm in no hurry.

Ibanez - JCRG7 (year 2000 J-Custom)
Ibanez - UV7bk (serial # 107 - got 1st on in my area back in '90 or '91)
Ibanez - RG7621 (older one before they started making them cheaper)
Ibanez - RG7420 (upgraded p/u's to green Blaze like the UV7bk)


----------



## Xaios

Sounds like Sweetwater was stringing you along this whole time, to be honest.


----------



## Mwoit

Anyone from the UK getting one of shmexy guitars?


----------



## andyjanson

Yea man, id love to - they look so classy, ill definately be checking one of these out. That video Scale the Summit did sent my GAS through the roof. Only thing im a little concerned about is the 25" scale


----------



## xenophobe

I won't be getting these. But I do have a new BC Rich 7-String Stealth. It's MIJ/USA Jackson level build quality. Absolutely phenomenal for the price. The PRS SE (as well as the 7-String LTDs in the $800 price range) is made in the same World Guitar factory in Korea as my BC Rich, from what I understand.

Right now World Guitar is putting out amazing quality. Get a factory fresh one while you can.


----------



## hairychris

Mwoit said:


> Anyone from the UK getting one of shmexy guitars?


Will try one out if I see one in London... Can't guarantee that I'll buy one though.


----------



## Alex6534

Mwoit said:


> Anyone from the UK getting one of shmexy guitars?



Was talking to a friend who works in GuitarGuitar in Edinburgh, said he's pushing hard for these to be brought in, along with the Sterling JP7s


----------



## fps

Alex6534 said:


> Was talking to a friend who works in GuitarGuitar in Edinburgh, said he's pushing hard for these to be brought in, along with the Sterling JP7s



I like the way guitarguitar operate for sure, I'd be happy for them to have my business if they got one in (further south) and I liked it.


----------



## DDDorian

th3m1ke said:


> Most dealers will probably take a pre-order deposit from you.
> 
> PRS Guitars | Dealer Search
> 
> 
> 
> Also, assuming it's not the filter playing with my eyes, thats one of the models from the latest shipment - closest thing you'll get to the production guitar BUT they are the wrong color (Tobacco Sunburst instead of Vintage Sunburst).



Massively late on this, but, do you know how many of the tobacco-burst models made it into the wild?


----------



## Dabo Fett

DDDorian said:


> Massively late on this, but, do you know how many of the tobacco-burst models made it into the wild?



This may not help much, but I know sweetwater only ordered 10 vintage sunburst and 10 blue, and I know atleast 2 sunbursts are already spoken for


----------



## piggins411

If I don't get to try one of these out I'll probably cry


----------



## slowro

fps said:


> I like the way guitarguitar operate for sure, I'd be happy for them to have my business if they got one in (further south) and I liked it.


 
I liked the guys in the shop in glasgow but I hope to god they set them up right. I played a torerro that had an action so high I could walk underneath the strings. 

Back to the point I can't wait to try one!


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts

I need the one in blue.


----------



## arcadia fades

Big PRS fan and can see myself buying one of these since I currently dont own a 7 string guitar and would simply like to know, if Hipshot fixed bridges would be a direct replacement for the PRS 7 bridges, or would some modification be required?


----------



## arcadia fades




----------



## Riffer

It's a me, Tom. Haha, that's awesome. Never thought I'd be part of Guitar World video. Let the haters hate


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Nice run thru dude!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Much better video than the other one, tone and playing are better.


----------



## Riffer

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Nice run thru dude!


Thanks man! They just wanted something about a minute and a half and it was spur of the moment so I just improved some riffs to showcase the lower register. 



vampiregenocide said:


> Much better video than the other one, tone and playing are better.


Thanks a lot! I'm actually in the other video too haha. I was playing a Fender Frontman 15 watt combo that I converted to a head and I'm running that into a 4x12 Carvin cabinet with V30's in the new video. Playing is eh, but they put me on the spot. I was told 10 minutes prior to them shooting this that they were coming to mic me up for it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Its cool. Also its interesting that its a maple cap + veneer and not just a veneer. If I dig the neck carve on these I might have to buy one.


----------



## Jakke

I like this thus far


----------



## Sofos

1:05-1:13 sounds like Gojira/Tucker-era Morbid Angel. Me likey. Great vid man!


----------



## Riffer

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> 1:05-1:13 sounds like Gojira/Tucker-era Morbid Angel. Me likey. Great vid man!


 Yeah I think I was listening to Gojira a lot that week on my way to work.


----------



## zilla

any update on when these are going to be hitting stores?

I almost pulled the trigger on an LTD H-1007 last weekend and i'd like to try the prs before i make a decision.


----------



## Valnob

EDIT: THIS SOUNDS GREAT !

I'll probably get one when I find one.


----------



## Riffer

Valnob said:


> The guitar looks great, but on the video they don't show us on which amp they play (and the pedals...).
> 
> I'll probably get one when I find one.


 A couple posts up I said what I was playing through. It's post #582.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Riffer said:


> It's a me, Tom. Haha, that's awesome. Never thought I'd be part of Guitar World video. Let the haters hate



youre a regular celebrity. sign my baby?


----------



## GiantBaba

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> 1:05-1:13 sounds like Gojira/Tucker-era Morbid Angel. Me likey. Great vid man!



Haha, I was literally coming to post "I hear some Gojira in that!". Nice vid, Riffer.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Any idea when these will be available and for how much in the UK?


----------



## Riffer

^ I'd say talk to your local PRS dealer. I just play them. I don't know about all the price stuff and shipping, sorry.


----------



## Sofos

GiantBaba said:


> Haha, I was literally coming to post "I hear some Gojira in that!". Nice vid, Riffer.



the only reason any of us say that is that harmonic slide XD


----------



## themike

Riffer said:


> A couple posts up I said what I was playing through. It's post #582.


 
Everytime I sit at your station I am blown away by how awesome that stupid little head sounds


----------



## Xaios

Yeah, I'm pretty much sold on these. Come release, it'll be my first guitar purchase in...

6 years!


----------



## Rick

Tom, I'll totally have your baby.


----------



## themightyjaymoe

I cant resist. I need one.


----------



## zilla

Riffer said:


> ^ I'd say talk to your local PRS dealer. I just play them. I don't know about all the price stuff and shipping, sorry.



How does the neck compare to ibanez and ltd?


----------



## Heavy_Arms

Where are you guys preordering these from?


----------



## geofreesun

Heavy_Arms said:


> Where are you guys preordering these from?


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/210964-prs-se-custom-7-discounted-pre-order.html


----------



## Riffer

zilla said:


> How does the neck compare to ibanez and ltd?


 Definitely not as thin as Ibanez necks. I'm not too familiar with LTD necks on 7 strings. I've only play one and it was a Stephen Carpenter model. It's about the same as that I'd say. Maybe a little more comfortable of a transition from the shoulders of the neck to the flat part on the neck.


----------



## themike

I  PRS, FedEx and Fridays...


----------



## zilla

Banned for not posting more pics 

Sssoooooooo.????


----------



## themike

zilla said:


> Banned for not posting more pics
> 
> Sssoooooooo.????



Soon, grasshoppa


----------



## themike

OK so the reason WHY I have this will be more relevant in the upcoming weeks, BUT since I dont want to be "that guy" here are a few quick snaps I took on my cell phone 











What do I think about it? In short - they nailed it. The neck carve is beautiful and very comparable to thin Ibanez and ESP necks WITH a little more attention to detail in the shoulder aspects of it meaning its thin, but with a little more beef in the right spots to fit your hand better (well, at least mine). 

It also has some of the nicest fretwork Ive ever seen on an import. I was kinda taken back by how good it was. Pickups are good - hot but usable in any situation in conjunction with the push pull. The weight of the body is light and the access to upper frets is on par with your normal Custom 24 - fine. The bridge is comfortable on the hands - I havent adjusted anything out of the box so Riffer can tell you more about how easy they are to adjust. 

Now thats all you get for now, save your appetite for later


----------



## technomancer

And so it begins


----------



## Riffer

Play some jazz!!!!!!!


----------



## themike

Riffer said:


> Play some jazz!!!!!!!


----------



## Riffer

Half the comments on the SE7 youtube video are people saying variations of "Play Jazz" hahaha. If I could, I would've.


----------



## troyguitar

Need Dave Weiner to do a demo video for you guys, isn't this basically an import sig for him?


----------



## Rick

Goddamnit, Mike.


----------



## themike

troyguitar said:


> Need Dave Weiner to do a demo video for you guys, isn't this basically an import sig for him?



No, not at all. PRS have been designing this model way before Dave was even a part of their roster.


----------



## troyguitar

th3m1ke said:


> No, not at all. PRS have been designing this model way before Dave was even a part of their roster.



I'm not sure if I should think that's a good thing or not, he went to PRS like 2.5 years ago - it took 3+ years to add a string and remove the trem?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

troyguitar said:


> Need Dave Weiner to do a demo video for you guys, isn't this basically an import sig for him?



Other than the 7th string and PRS branding, isn't this [SE7] completely different than the PS7s Dave has been using? 

If anything, it's closest to those baritone models made for Mike Mushok, fixed bridge and even the same color.


----------



## GazPots

Dear Lord, that is a nice PRS.


----------



## Jakke

MaxOfMetal said:


> Other than the 7th string and PRS branding, isn't this [SE7] completely different than the PS7s Dave has been using?



Dave generally use ash guitars with a trem and DiMarzios, so it's pretty different. He also has a sevenstring H/S/H (with a 513 configuration, which is pretty cool) too, with maple over ash.


----------



## troyguitar

MaxOfMetal said:


> Other than the 7th string and PRS branding, isn't this [SE7] completely different than the PS7s Dave has been using?
> 
> If anything, it's closest to those baritone models made for Mike Mushok, fixed bridge and even the same color.[/IMG]



Dave's are fixed bridge with birds and 25" scale AFAIK, though one has a maple board.

edit: apparently I was wrong, he has trems but when I saw him live he didn't even have the bar installed so it might as well have been fixed bridge


----------



## Chriphery

is anyone else worried about the scale length?
I've tried 25.5" scales before on certain LTD's and Ibanez, and all i can say is it was to short, the Low B just feels so flubby and doesn't really sound like a guitar string anymore.
I mean, i want this guitar more than the next guy but with that scale length i have a feeling it's not gonna workout for me. I need a tight B.

With that said, you don't know till you try.


----------



## Fiction

Not at all, B's on les pauls (24.75) sounds awesome.

Can always up the gauge, or deal with a little booowwww.


----------



## technomancer

Chriphery said:


> is anyone else worried about the scale length?
> I've tried 25.5" scales before on certain LTD's and Ibanez, and all i can say is it was to short, the Low B just feels so flubby and doesn't really sound like a guitar string anymore.
> I mean, i want this guitar more than the next guy but with that scale length i have a feeling it's not gonna workout for me. I need a tight B.
> 
> With that said, you don't know till you try.



Might not work out for you but I've been playing 25.5" 7s tuned to B and drop A for years without a problem and .5" shorter shouldn't cause issues


----------



## troyguitar

Works fine on my ARZ307 with a .060 for B. I'd run 10-46+60 as a starting point for standard tuning.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

The acronym isn't sufficient so I'll just spell it out: GEAR ACQUISITION SYNDROME

Also I peed.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Cant decide if I want this, or the import Jp7's. Soo many fun looking cheap guitars this year. I was thinking about a premium too but the necks on them are like 2x4's. 

Anyone know what the Canadian ETA is for these?


----------



## Underworld

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Anyone know what the Canadian ETA is for these?




739$ + taxes. That's what I've been told by my local dealer.


----------



## Seanthesheep

troyguitar said:


> Works fine on my ARZ307 with a .060 for B. I'd run 10-46+60 as a starting point for standard tuning.



On my arz307, Im using right now 10-52 with a low 66 and I think it should be a bit tighter. Ideally Id probably have closer to a 70 for B standard and drop A.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Damn thats pretty cheap. SE's are way more ban for buck than any of the high end prs stuff ive played too.


----------



## themike

Chriphery said:


> is anyone else worried about the scale length?
> I've tried 25.5" scales before on certain LTD's and Ibanez, and all i can say is it was to short, the Low B just feels so flubby and doesn't really sound like a guitar string anymore.
> I mean, i want this guitar more than the next guy but with that scale length i have a feeling it's not gonna workout for me. I need a tight B.


----------



## Valennic

Chriphery said:


> is anyone else worried about the scale length?
> I've tried 25.5" scales before on certain LTD's and Ibanez, and all i can say is it was to short, the Low B just feels so flubby and doesn't really sound like a guitar string anymore.
> I mean, i want this guitar more than the next guy but with that scale length i have a feeling it's not gonna workout for me. I need a tight B.
> 
> With that said, you don't know till you try.



I'm gonna go ahead and say that your sound quality boils down to how well the guitar is made, and the quality of the parts/wood. You just got a hold of shitty guitars . The only 7 strings I've ever played were 25.5" scale 7s, and I've not had a problem with any of them.

If you need a tight B, up the gauge by .04 mm or so. Really a half an inch doesn't make that big of a difference. Hell I don't even notice that big of a difference between 27 and 25.5. One's just minorly tighter. Like, stupidly minimalistically.


----------



## jwade

Totally agree. Even the jump from 25.5 to 28 isn't overly noticeable. On a 25.5" 7, I use a 60 minimum for the low B, usually stick with a 68 to keep it really tight. 

Plus, I can't see a PRS 7 having any issues with stability, every single one I've ever played (SEs or regular PRS stock) has responded incredibly well to tuning low.


----------



## Alex_IBZ

The evolution of this thread is remarkable. 
First, many were craving for the guitar - not knowing for sure which scale it is going to have. When finally everybody came to know what scale length it's gonna be there was hate all over the place. 
Now these hateful comments are being mediated by realizing that scale lengths might not destroy the concept of a 7 string guitar.
Gosh, you did it again, oh mighty internet.


----------



## TimSE

Alex_IBZ said:


> The evolution of this thread is remarkable.
> First, many were craving for the guitar - not knowing for sure which scale it is going to have. When finally everybody came to know what scale length it's gonna be there was hate all over the place.
> Now these hateful comments are being mediated by realizing that scale lengths might not destroy the concept of a 7 string guitar.
> Gosh, you did it again, oh mighty internet.



Welcome to SS.org


----------



## Matt_D_

the difference is there, swapping between my tele's and my 7's its noticable.
but only when doing massive stretches in the lower fret region. there is a bit more space higher up too, but its minor.

there is a minor tension difference, but you can offset that mostly with strings (i actually run a heavier gauge on my 7's due to detuning, and i like 9's on my tele's).

you might need to run a heavier B string ( > 0.59) if you're down to A/G, but itll be fine. seriously, worry less about scale length and more about which colour you're going to get


----------



## iron blast

My only grip is there is no tremolo I was wanting a prs whammy uber bad


----------



## DavidLopezJr

All I have to say about scale length to people who complain, is to name their top three 7 string bands and I bet most of them play 25.5in 7s.


----------



## Rick

DavidLopezJr said:


> All I have to say about scale length to people who complain, is to name their top three 7 string bands and I bet most of them play 25.5in 7s.



Fear Factory, Divine Heresy, Deftones. 

Who cares about other bands using 25.5 7s? I have two 27" 7s and I'll never go back .


----------



## troyguitar

Rick said:


> Fear Factory, Divine Heresy, Deftones.
> 
> Who cares about other bands using 25.5 7s? I have two 27" 7s and I'll never go back .



What's amusing is the people who claim that long scales are needed for X genre or Y tuning, when often their favorite CD's were not recorded with long scales - like the djentsters not realizing that bulb uses 25.5" basswood-bodied shit.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

troyguitar said:


> What's amusing is the people who claim that long scales are needed for X genre or Y tuning, when often their favorite CD's were not recorded with long scales - like the djentsters not realizing that bulb uses 25.5" basswood-bodied shit.


Yea this is what I was getting at. If you dig 27in, (which I do to) keep rocking on.


----------



## fps

DavidLopezJr said:


> All I have to say about scale length to people who complain, is to name their top three 7 string bands and I bet most of them play 25.5in 7s.



All I have to say about scale length to people who complain, is buy a different guitar.


----------



## JPhoenix19

fps said:


> All I have to say about scale length to people who complain, is buy a different guitar.



Or quit bitching and save up for a custom.


----------



## Fiction

troyguitar said:


> What's amusing is the people who claim that long scales are needed for X genre or Y tuning, when often their favorite CD's were not recorded with long scales - like the djentsters not realizing that bulb uses 25.5" basswood-bodied shit.



....Aaaand?

That doesn't mean all djent has to be on a 25.5" Ibanez.

Nor does Doom have to be recorded on a 24.75 Les Paul.

Or Country on a Twangcaster.

If people prefer larger scales, then let them get longer scales. More PRS for us


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JPhoenix19 said:


> Or quit bitching and save up for a custom.



Because everyone can afford a custom, right?


----------



## Damo707

I have the guitar world holiday 2012 edition which has the prs se custom 24 7 price listed at $1138. Where is everyone getting $700 from?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Damo707 said:


> I have the guitar world holiday 2012 edition which has the prs se custom 24 7 price listed at $1138. Where is everyone getting $700 from?



That's an MRSP. The street price is most liekly $700.


----------



## JPhoenix19

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because everyone can afford a custom, right?



Perhaps not, but I think you get my point. Complaining about smaller details of how production models don't meet your tastes isn't productive. If those features are that important, then start saving and perhaps one day you can afford a custom.

That, or prostitution...


----------



## TemjinStrife

If it's not long enough for you, you need to stop compensating.












Or buy any of the dozens of other 25.5", 26.5", or 27"+ models out there in the market.


----------



## themike

Damo707 said:


> I have the guitar world holiday 2012 edition which has the prs se custom 24 7 price listed at $1138. Where is everyone getting $700 from?


 
MAP (Manufacturers Advertised Price) is $1138 - street is $739-759 *here in the US*. Contact your local PRS dealer (Electric Factory) and they can give you their pricing for AU


----------



## arcadia fades

cant wait to try one of these if any shops in Glasgow (guitarguitar? or merchant city?) get any in. I'm loving my 6-string USA Artist Pack Custom 24. If this SE 7 plays great it may swing me back into getting a 7 string again.


----------



## ESPImperium

arcadia fades said:


> cant wait to try one of these if any shops in Glasgow (guitarguitar? or merchant city?) get any in. I'm loving my 6-string USA Artist Pack Custom 24. If this SE 7 plays great it may swing me back into getting a 7 string again.



In the new year im going in to put £200 down on one. Im also going to be trading my Schecter Damien Elite C7 against one.

However GuitarGuitar will be reciving a visit in the next few weeks i think, im wanting a Tremonti Custom SE to add to my Mushok SE Baritone.


----------



## PettyThief

Still GASing hard for one of these.


----------



## Matt_D_

th3m1ke said:


> MAP (Manufacturers Advertised Price) is $1138 - street is $739-759 *here in the US*. Contact your local PRS dealer (Electric Factory) and they can give you their pricing for AU



itll be easily 1.5k AUD here. even though AUD is about on par with USD. Australia tax yo.


----------



## Mwoit

arcadia fades said:


> cant wait to try one of these if any shops in Glasgow (guitarguitar? or merchant city?) get any in. I'm loving my 6-string USA Artist Pack Custom 24. If this SE 7 plays great it may swing me back into getting a 7 string again.



Definitely post if Merchant City or Guitar Guitar get one, I am mega tempted. Might even sell my Loomis for one!


----------



## themike




----------



## jwade

Holy shit, so stoked for that guitar. Also, cleans sounded ridiculously good. Very cool, thanks for posting that.


----------



## themike

jwade said:


> Holy shit, so stoked for that guitar. Also, cleans sounded ridiculously good. Very cool, thanks for posting that.


 
No problem, I shot it at Experience back in September. It's live, camera audio but I think it captured decently enough to give you an idea of how usuable the pickups actually are. The guitar has a push-pull pot on it so you really can get some phenominal cleans out of it!


----------



## Riffer

God damn YouTube restrictions!!!!!


----------



## jwade

th3m1ke said:


> No problem, I shot it at Experience back in September. It's live, camera audio but I think it captured decently enough to give you an idea of how usuable the pickups actually are. The guitar has a push-pull pot on it so you really can get some phenominal cleans out of it!



Yeah, the clean sound was one of the things I wondered about most. Prior experiences with PRS guitars has led me to assume the cleans would be outstanding, but I wondered how the 7s pickups would handle it. Pretty excellent!


----------



## jsousa

depending on the quality that this ends up having (SE) it would be pretty sweet...throwing some bkp in sounds enticing


----------



## protest

I'm just impatiently waiting to try one of these, and one of the Sterling JP7's. I might wind up just buying one, and getting the other a little later down the line.


----------



## themike

protest said:


> I'm just impatiently waiting to try one of these, and one of the Sterling JP7's. I might wind up just buying one, and getting the other a little later down the line.


 
If I make my way to NJ anytime soon I'll let you know - we can meet up for a few minutes and I'll let you play it


----------



## xxvicarious

Official release date yet??


----------



## arcadia fades

stock pickups from what I can gather from that clip sound great!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Travis Levrier of Scale the Summit just posted a picture of his on facebook...he said it's one of the first 4 ever made.


----------



## themike

arcadia fades said:


> stock pickups from what I can gather from that clip sound great!



They are honestly the first import pickups that Ive played where I didn't want to rip them out immediately!


----------



## Damo707

I got this email from the Australian distributor -
Hi Damon

Thanks for your PRS inquiry. 

The 7 strings aren't available in Australia until roughly March 2013.

Recommended retail should be around the $1100 mark.

Best Regards

Mat Bolt - National Sales Manager.

Basically no chance of picking one up new for under $1k in Australia.. Typical story in this country actually. Btw the Australian dollar is stronger than the usd so wtf is up with that??!


----------



## protest

Damo707 said:


> I got this email from the Australian distributor -
> Hi Damon
> 
> Thanks for your PRS inquiry.
> 
> The 7 strings aren't available in Australia until roughly March 2013.
> 
> Recommended retail should be around the $1100 mark.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Mat Bolt - National Sales Manager.
> 
> Basically no chance of picking one up new for under $1k in Australia.. Typical story in this country actually. Btw the Australian dollar is stronger than the usd so wtf is up with that??!



I'll borrow a Lewis Black joke. 

"If you want to be apart of the rest of the world...maybe you should all jump off your island, and push it closer!"


----------



## ILuvPillows

^


----------



## gunshow86de

protest said:


> I'll borrow a Lewis Black joke.
> 
> "If you want to be apart of the rest of the world...maybe you should all jump off your island, and push it closer!"



Be nice to the Aussies.



Colin Quinn in Long Story Short said:


> Australia backs us up in every war, we don&#8217;t even have to ask them. God Bless those alcoholics because let me tell you something, they show up for us at every war, and they don&#8217;t have to show up for anybody, because, technically, they&#8217;re not even part of the globe. There are six planets closer to us than Australia right now.



On topic; 

What's the fretboard radius on these? Is it standard PRS 10 inch? Or 11.5 like the Santana? (sorry this has been covered, long thread is long)


----------



## Damo707

Lol considering its probably made in Asia and is closer to Australia than the USA. I get used to the economy abuse.. Such is the life of a convict in paradise


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i may have to try pick one of these up used off one of you yanks sometime next year


----------



## Alexis

Very very very good news!


----------



## theonetruematt

I don't know if this has been locked down yet, but Sam Ash will have them for $739.99. They're only on order for the mail order site so far (samash.com), and the expected delivery was end of October, so they might be behind on shipping them but could show up any day now.


----------



## protest




----------



## sage

For the Aussies bitching about price: Minimum wage in Australia is $15.96/hour. Minimum wage in Texas is $7.25/hour. Average weekly wage in Australia is $1330. Average weekly wage in Texas is $787. Yup, your dollar is on par, but you're making a lot more of them as a result of how your overly taxing government distributes the wealth, partly financed by duties on inbound manufactured goods. Granted, your income taxes are higher, so you're not really taking home almost double what the average Texan is bringing down, but you are probably taking home about 30% more.


----------



## ILuvPillows

^Yeah but you're assuming that these people have jobs.


----------



## sage

ILuvPillows said:


> ^Yeah but you're assuming that these people have jobs.


Touche. Point taken.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Damo707 said:


> Lol considering its probably made in Asia and is closer to Australia than the USA. I get used to the economy abuse.. Such is the life of a convict in paradise


----------



## Seanthesheep

anyone played one of these standing up with a strap yet? Im curious as to how the balance is and if its as awesome as on the US CU24s


----------



## themike

Seanthesheep said:


> anyone played one of these standing up with a strap yet? Im curious as to how the balance is and if its as awesome as on the US CU24s



Its very well balanced for me!


----------



## Seanthesheep

th3m1ke said:


> Its very well balanced for me!



sweet! 

Ive been getting into clean tapping alot lately and doing it standing up on my ARZ307 is impossible because it wants to neck dive to horizontal on my which makes it very difficult


----------



## GazPots

Seanthesheep said:


> sweet!
> 
> Ive been getting into clean tapping alot lately and doing it standing up on my ARZ307 is impossible because it wants to neck dive to horizontal on my which makes it very difficult




It's cheaper to just stick a counter weight in the control cavity than to buy a new PRS.


----------



## Seanthesheep

GazPots said:


> It's cheaper to just stick a counter weight in the control cavity than to buy a new PRS.



I know but for other reasons too im just not getting on with that guitar as much as id like to


----------



## PettyThief

Any new word on release date?


----------



## Aceshighhhh

PettyThief said:


> Any new word on release date?



I'm also a bit curious now...


----------



## themike

Still expecting end of February. 

In other news these two look like they get along well, don't they?


----------



## Xaios

That's Emil's custom, correct? My favorite PRS 7, but a mile.


----------



## themike

Xaios said:


> That's Emil's custom, correct? My favorite PRS 7, but a mile.



Yup! Sent him my SE7 to use with his Private Stock at Chimaira Christmas.


----------



## protest

I got a call from Guitar Center today. The guy said they'll have these in on July 5th...That seems kind of far off.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

th3m1ke said:


> Still expecting end of February.
> 
> In other news these two look like they get along well, don't they?



errr no. 
looks like they got into a fight and emil broke the SE beneath the 6th fret. 
or am i looking at that picture all wrong?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

whilstmyguitardjentlyweep said:


> errr no.
> looks like they got into a fight and emil broke the SE beneath the 6th fret.
> or am i looking at that picture all wrong?



It's being covered by part of a stand.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

that'll be it


----------



## themike

whilstmyguitardjentlyweep said:


> that'll be it



You scared me for a second! haha Here's the view from a little further away....


----------



## Fiction

inb4 potato camera joke...

oops.


----------



## Seanthesheep

If I had a dollar for every pixel in that picture........


Id have 75 cents


----------



## Riffer

Borrowed the proto and brought it to practice for shits and giggles. Excuse the shittyness of the way we play the song. It was only the 2nd time playing it without a practice before today. 


I'm probably going to play it at our gig on Friday and take some more videos and try and incorporate the low B as much as I can. Should be a good time trying to do it on the fly during a gig.


----------



## 27InchScale

Riffer said:


> Borrowed the proto and brought it to practice for shits and giggles. Excuse the shittyness of the way we play the song. It was only the 2nd time playing it without a practice before today.
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to play it at our gig on Friday and take some more videos and try and incorporate the low B as much as I can. Should be a good time trying to do it on the fly during a gig.




I can't view the video for some reason?


----------



## Riffer

Geetarguy said:


> I can't view the video for some reason?


 Sorry, try it again. It was on Unlisted on YouTube.


----------



## Riffer

Played the Vintage Sunburst proto at my gig last night. It played like butter and I incorporated the low string into as many songs as I could. Only bad thing was that when I ran behind the bar to play, the bartender tried feeding me a jager bomb while I played and half of it spilled down my neck and all over the guitar haha. All good though. I know the music isn't what most people listen to on here but it's a lot of fun and any SE7 news is good news in my book.


----------



## themike




----------



## Seanthesheep

DAMN!


----------



## themike

Seanthesheep said:


> DAMN!


 
Thats also being played through an SE amp - its not even coming through a Maryland made model


----------



## Seanthesheep

th3m1ke said:


> Thats also being played through an SE amp - its not even coming through a Maryland made model



WOW.

and that video made me realize I like the red one ALOT more than the blue one which was a surprise to me


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


>




Excellent video! You can kinda see what I was saying in the review about the pickups, definitely above average although the other strings seem to really shine and the low B is still not uber tight by comparison (and from playing it in the room, it definitely seems more the pickup and not the scale or string gauge affecting the tone). Plenty usable for sure though, that was a cool video! Love the walking bass line portion too, does that guy work at PRS?


----------



## Seanthesheep

HighGain510 said:


> Excellent video! You can kinda see what I was saying in the review about the pickups, definitely above average although the other strings seem to really shine and the low B is still not uber tight by comparison (and from playing it in the room, it definitely seems more the pickup and not the scale or string gauge affecting the tone). Plenty usable for sure though, that was a cool video! Love the walking bass line portion too, does that guy work at PRS?



btw just read your review of the SE-7. quick clarifacation, the SE-7 is not the first production 25" seven string. the ARZ307 is 25" and came out earlier


----------



## HighGain510

Seanthesheep said:


> btw just read your review of the SE-7. quick clarifacation, the SE-7 is not the first production 25" seven string. the ARZ307 is 25" and came out earlier



Ah is that one 25"? I thought that was 25.5", I didn't realize it was 25" as well! My bad!  

That being said, the SE-7 is the first 25" production 7 I actually wanted to buy...


----------



## Seanthesheep

HighGain510 said:


> Ah is that one 25"? I thought that was 25.5", I didn't realize it was 25" as well! My bad!
> 
> That being said, the SE-7 is the first 25" production 7 I actually wanted to buy...



 there you go!


----------



## Vamo

My God... I hope these will be available in Europe quickly.


----------



## bamfrosty

Is the estimated US release really in July? That seems so far off.


----------



## hansomatic

I CAN'T WAIT!!! 

This will be my 1st 7-string so I thought I'd stroll on down to the triple-7 and see if I can learn a few things before it gets here.

And a quick "Howdy" to my little bro-hammer, 3-Mike.


----------



## themike

hansomatic said:


> I CAN'T WAIT!!!
> 
> This will be my 1st 7-string so I thought I'd stroll on down to the triple-7 and see if I can learn a few things before it gets here.
> 
> And a quick "Howdy" to my little bro-hammer, 3-Mike.



Hans-o-mite!


----------



## jwade

Went in to a Long & McQuade yesterday, had one of the guys look up the SE7. It's listed in the system at $749, with no date of availability listed. But even still, very good news. Since the Iceman 7 isn't being made available to Canada, it looks like PRS gets my monies.


----------



## protest

bamfrosty said:


> Is the estimated US release really in July? That seems so far off.



I had asked about it a couple months back at a guitar center. I left my name and number, and the guy called me back not that long ago saying they were scheduled to be in their warehouses on July 5th. It might be different for other stores though.


----------



## SavM

Hmmm looks like it'll cost £675 over here in the U.K which is $1051.92. Damn might have to wait a while for 2nd hand to pop up


----------



## jwade

It'd be cheaper for you to buy it off of a US website and have it shipped to you than buy it locally? Fucked up shit, man.


----------



## SavM

jwade said:


> It'd be cheaper for you to buy it off of a US website and have it shipped to you than buy it locally? Fucked up shit, man.



Hahaha! I know. There's probably some justification out there but damn that's still a lot of money to part with. Usually ESP 7 strings pop up used for about £900 on the bay.


----------



## peagull

jwade said:


> It'd be cheaper for you to buy it off of a US website and have it shipped to you than buy it locally? Fucked up shit, man.



Not strictly true. Most stores will charge you $100-$150 for shipping, then you'd get charged 20% tax and 3.7% import duty, then a handling fee of about £10-£30.

So that's $850 for the guitar and shipping. Add your 23.7% on that and it's $1050. Which is £675, not really cheaper at all.

Just the way it works with US guitars over here.


----------



## SavM

Yes it does sting, but to be fair I own a custom 22 that I will never part with! hopefully I can add a seven one day.


----------



## fps

SavM said:


> Hmmm looks like it'll cost £675 over here in the U.K which is $1051.92. Damn might have to wait a while for 2nd hand to pop up



That's the going rate isn't it, that's what I was expecting absolutely.


----------



## jwade

$749 (CAN), very few on order by L&M's head office overall, but one of which is coming to me, apparently by the end of March.

Cue erection.


----------



## slowro

SavM said:


> Hmmm looks like it'll cost £675 over here in the U.K which is $1051.92. Damn might have to wait a while for 2nd hand to pop up


 
that sounds quite cheap to me, I was expecting closer to the £1k mark. Just had that figure in my head when it was annouced. Not that I even have £500 to put towards it yet but I'll find a way!


----------



## JLP2005

slowro said:


> that sounds quite cheap to me, I was expecting closer to the £1k mark. Just had that figure in my head when it was annouced. Not that I even have £500 to put towards it yet but I'll find a way!



Well, luckily for you, everyone loves handjobs!

Wanna be friends?


----------



## hairychris

SavM said:


> Hmmm looks like it'll cost £675 over here in the U.K which is $1051.92. Damn might have to wait a while for 2nd hand to pop up



Really? That's not too bad a price for the UK....


----------



## SavM

Hah yeah I think your right. The cheap guy in me must have taken over for a second. £675 is a good price for a seven especially Prs


----------



## arcadia fades

if this guitar ends up being under £700 in the UK that is a bargain.


----------



## Damo707

sage said:


> For the Aussies bitching about price: Minimum wage in Australia is $15.96/hour. Minimum wage in Texas is $7.25/hour. Average weekly wage in Australia is $1330. Average weekly wage in Texas is $787. Yup, your dollar is on par, but you're making a lot more of them as a result of how your overly taxing government distributes the wealth, partly financed by duties on inbound manufactured goods. Granted, your income taxes are higher, so you're not really taking home almost double what the average Texan is bringing down, but you are probably taking home about 30% more.



Yup our economy is booming thanks to the mining sector, ironically were selling all the iron ore and other precious metals to Asia then buying it back ifor more $$$ n the form of an iPhone.. Who's the real asshole in this scenario? 
Nothing against apple inc but were really whoring out natural resources for the "I want it now" generation.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Why the Apple hate? Android based phones are outselling iPhones in Australia. 

I'm a coordinator in a school and I'm about $400 per week short of the average.


----------



## Damo707

capoeiraesp said:


> Why the Apple hate? Android based phones are outselling iPhones in Australia.
> 
> I'm a coordinator in a school and I'm about $400 per week short of the average.


Not hating on apple it's more aimed at the powers that be whoring out natural resources for a buck.. Even our own government had to jump on the money train with a mining tax.. Followed by a consumer electricity tax.. 
Anyway yes I fall greatly under the average as far as income is concerned.


----------



## Riffer

UPDATE ON AVAILABILITY!!!!

We just got the first truck load of them in at PRS today. I literally just got done unloading the truck. We are going to be filling the orders asap starting with the oldest ones first. Figured I'd fill you guys in since I've seen some people asking.


----------



## Ikilledkenny

I think someone asked this question earlier, but it doesn't seem like it was answered. What's the fretboard radius on these puppies? Is it the standard 10" or something flatter?


----------



## strat2tele1

Also, what is the nut width?


----------



## 2ninety

Looks like my wait is over. Sweetwater called. My PRS SE custom 24 7 string in vintage sunburst came in today and is shipping out to me tonight. I should have it by Monday or Tuesday (3/4/13 or 3/5/13).


----------



## DISTORT6

Awesome, 2ninety! 
Your about to have one looooong weekend!
It will be worth it!

Can't wait for mine!


----------



## Damo707

Everywhere domestically has sold out, the prices are all over the place too $1350 - $1250 - $899 wtf either way we still get price raped..


----------



## BenEmpire

Damo707 said:


> Everywhere domestically has sold out, the prices are all over the place too $1350 - $1250 - $899 wtf either way we still get price raped..



Yeah, I found the same thing! One place told me about $1450, the next, just said $1300-$1400, one said "$1239 shipped, and that's a discounted price"

The Manny's in Fitzroy just really casually quoted $919, so I paid on the spot. Hopefully I'll be hearing from them very soon


----------



## 2ninety

Delivered today......proof they are out in the wild now....


----------



## underthecurve

^ NGD ASAP ALL CAPS.


----------



## Seanthesheep

2ninety said:


> Delivered today......proof they are out in the wild now....



goddamn. is that really the red burst they will be using from here out or is that from the tobacco burst mishap batch?


----------



## Riffer

Seanthesheep said:


> goddamn. is that really the red burst they will be using from here out or is that from the tobacco burst mishap batch?


 That's the right color in the photo. It's called Vintage Sunburst. The tabacco ones were wrong and only 4 exist.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Riffer said:


> That's the right color in the photo. It's called Vintage Sunburst. The tabacco ones were wrong and only 4 exist.



deff gotta get me one then, I thought they were gonna turn out redder, thos is better


----------



## 2ninety

another pic.....


----------



## DISTORT6

HNGD, 2ninety!
Looks great! How does it sound?


----------



## hairychris

With Zebras... goddammit! Not helping me here, guys.


----------



## admaxo

Nice. HNGD.


----------



## shanerct

The sunburst looks amazing!!! Thanks 2ninety for mentioning sweetwater. I called all the other dealers and they had 0 info. It took a little investigating on sweetwaters end but they stated they will be getting another batch in next week. Reserved mine!!!  hopefully it all works out.


----------



## TIBrent

Oh snap! Nice new guitar bud. WINNING*


----------



## Underworld

They appear on Axemusic website (canadian online retailer), but are out of stock. And curiously, they seem to have them in black finish 

PRS SE Custom 24 7-String Electric Guitar with Beveled Maple Top and Flamed Maple Veneer - Black Finish - Axe Music Canadian Online Music Store Guitars Bass Drums DJ Vancouver Toronto Montreal Canada


They also have on special orders the Clint Lowery and new Orianthi sigs (I don't like the musicians, but their axes look killer!)


----------



## 2ninety

shanerct said:


> The sunburst looks amazing!!! Thanks 2ninety for mentioning sweetwater. I called all the other dealers and they had 0 info. It took a little investigating on sweetwaters end but they stated they will be getting another batch in next week. Reserved mine!!!  hopefully it all works out.




I placed my order with Sweetwater WAY back in Sept 2012....


----------



## 2ninety

Underworld said:


> They appear on Axemusic website (canadian online retailer), but are out of stock. And curiously, they seem to have them in black finish
> 
> PRS SE Custom 24 7-String Electric Guitar with Beveled Maple Top and Flamed Maple Veneer - Black Finish - Axe Music Canadian Online Music Store Guitars Bass Drums DJ Vancouver Toronto Montreal Canada
> 
> 
> They also have on special orders the Clint Lowery and new Orianthi sigs (I don't like the musicians, but their axes look killer!)



The Clint Lowery model should be pretty cool especially since it's 25 1/2 scale instead of 25.


----------



## jwade

We need an official image of the black version. I've heard from multiple sources and everyone says something different. Some say it's a solid black, some say trans-black with the flamed maple showing, some say it's a 'black-burst'.

It would be good to have some official information. I put down some money on a Royal Blue one, but I'd really like to see what the black looks like in case that's more what I was looking for.


----------



## Andromalia

Have those made it to a EU retailer yet ?


----------



## jwade

jwade said:


> We need an official image of the black version. I've heard from multiple sources and everyone says something different. Some say it's a solid black, some say trans-black with the flamed maple showing, some say it's a 'black-burst'.
> 
> It would be good to have some official information. I put down some money on a Royal Blue one, but I'd really like to see what the black looks like in case that's more what I was looking for.



Got a reply from a PRS sales guy who said that it's a solid black finish. Stoked.


----------



## isen

ca you send a picture for the side of the guitar, i would like to see the neck


----------



## isen

i ordered mine today. i hope they recieve it soon enough.


----------



## Underworld

jwade said:


> Got a reply from a PRS sales guy who said that it's a solid black finish. Stoked.




Sucks. I hoped for a trans black finish to show that sweet flamed maple top. 

Still, it would be logic, as this one is sold 30$ cheaper than its 2 sisters.


----------



## Underworld

isen said:


> i ordered mine today. i hope they recieve it soon enough.



Where did you ordered it? Musique Gagné?


----------



## DISTORT6

Posted a NGD thread!
Check it out!


----------



## Seanthesheep

oh man, the black SE7's are coming to canada? 

at 650$ for it, damn......


----------



## isen

it's 640$ at archambeault, i didnt order at musique gagné since they order in bulk (takes longer to recieve)
i was the first one to order it tough (they even needed to create it in the system)
they ordered the sunburst for me but they didn't take any amount of money since if i want the blue i will be able to order it if i dont like the sunburst


----------



## jwade

Yeah the black one is going for $649. Incredible price, so excited for this. I'm really curious if it'll have the zebra pickups or straight black.


----------



## Seanthesheep

isen said:


> it's 640$ at archambeault, i didnt order at musique gagné since they order in bulk (takes longer to recieve)
> i was the first one to order it tough (they even needed to create it in the system)
> they ordered the sunburst for me but they didn't take any amount of money since if i want the blue i will be able to order it if i dont like the sunburst



so wait you ordered sunburst or black? 

If Archambeault is getting the black ones too, I might have to take a trip out there to either order or pick one up over the summer then 

hopefully TGS here gets any SE7's soon, and hopefully they get the black ones too. thatd be the most ideal situation for me


----------



## underthecurve

I guess the USA is left out of the Black PRS 7 action


----------



## jwade

The US gets a 7 string Iceman. Get one, send it up here, and I'll send you a black PRS 7


----------



## Riffer

jwade said:


> Yeah the black one is going for $649. Incredible price, so excited for this. I'm really curious if it'll have the zebra pickups or straight black.


 Some of our SE guitars that are solid black have zebra and some have black. The solid black SE santanas have creme rings and zebra pickups while the black SE245 had black rigns and black pickups. I'd hope it has Zebra since it woild look cool, but I don't know since they are shipped direct from the Korean factory to the dealer.


----------



## isen

No its not the black im getting the sunburst one, the vendor said i could order the blue one if i didnt like the sunburst. I dont think we will get any news soon on the black one (maybe its a mistake from the website axe music)


----------



## Andromalia

underthecurve said:


> I guess the USA is left out of the Black PRS 7 action


Well, haven't found any EU retailer having them for the moment. Black or otherwise, so don't complain 
I want a sunburst one badly.


----------



## sulistef

Andromalia said:


> Well, haven't found any EU retailer having them for the moment. Black or otherwise, so don't complain
> I want a sunburst one badly.


Available for pre-order at Thomann Cyberstore ;-)


----------



## Minoin

sulistef said:


> Available for pre-order at Thomann Cyberstore ;-)



Here we go again; we europeans pay $1010,22 for one of those juicy PRSi..
I know this is getting old, but I was hoping it would be different this time around.


----------



## DarkNe0

I've heard this guitar won't handle low tunings quite well...

Opinions?


----------



## TemjinStrife

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## DarkNe0

Basically the 25" scale I guess. I don't have any experience with the guitar, but I want to make sure it can handle them well because I only plan to play metal with this one. That being "low tuned metal".


----------



## Andromalia

Not again....

Thanks for the headsup on Thomann, I put my order in.


----------



## PasIvre

DarkNe0 said:


> Basically the 25" scale I guess. I don't have any experience with the guitar, but I want to make sure it can handle them well because I only plan to play metal with this one. That being "low tuned metal".


A les paul sounds good in drop a, and they've got an even shorter scale. If you want to go even lower than that you might have just a little trouble, but there are plenty of other 7 strings with longer scales.


----------



## Seanthesheep

PasIvre said:


> A les paul sounds good in drop a, and they've got an even shorter scale. If you want to go even lower than that you might have just a little trouble, but there are plenty of other 7 strings with longer scales.



Ive done drop G on my 25" ARZ 307 and its fine. just needed heavier strings and better pickups than stock but with the rright setup its totally doable


----------



## PasIvre

Seanthesheep said:


> Ive done drop G on my 25" ARZ 307 and its fine. just needed heavier strings and better pickups than stock but with the rright setup its totally doable


Just more evidence that it'll manage just fine. Though, if you're only gonna be playing djent or whatever you kiddies call it, you might not be looking at the right guitar.


----------



## TemjinStrife

.5" will not make a dramatic difference in terms of usability. Tonally, yes, but I prefer the sound of a shorter scale length.


----------



## Osiris

PasIvre said:


> Just more evidence that it'll manage just fine. Though, if you're only gonna be playing djent or whatever you kiddies call it, you might not be looking at the right guitar.



You can play death metal on a hello kitty strat


----------



## PasIvre

Osiris said:


> You can play death metal on a hello kitty strat


I just mean that PRSi are generally good at being versatile, while other 7 strings tend to be geared a bit more towards just metal.


----------



## DISTORT6

DarkNe0 said:


> I've heard this guitar won't handle low tunings quite well...
> 
> Opinions?



What's low to you?
I only have mine tuned down 1/2 step with a set of D' Addario EXL110-7's. 
If I was going to go lower, I would definitely up the string gauge. Just like every other guitar.


----------



## HighGain510

DarkNe0 said:


> I've heard this guitar won't handle low tunings quite well...
> 
> Opinions?



From whom exactly? There's been less than a dozen people who have ACTUALLY played this guitar so far...  I don't think you'll have a problem as long as you're using adequate string gauges to handle the tension.


----------



## DarkNe0

No, I'm not a "djent" kiddie and I don't really plan on only playing that kind of style, though it is included. I'm a very versatile player, and I was mainly first interested in PRS because of Mikael Akerfeldt and Steven Wilson. I'm a HUGE Opeth and Porcupine Tree fan, but I mainly WILL be playing progressive death metal. Not mainly "djent"- since Opeth applies to the prog death scene. I will be playing some "chuggy" stuff and I just want to make sure it will handle that pretty well. I don't think I'll be tuning down lower than Drop A. And I don't really remember where I read the 25" scale will be a problem, but I was just making sure.


----------



## HighGain510

Nah you should be fine @ Drop A with 25" scale man. You might want to add some slightly thicker strings if the tension isn't enough for you (and a pickup swap could help tighten up the tone even further if you're not jiving with the stock pickups) but I seriously don't think you would have a problem in A on this guitar.


----------



## DarkNe0

It is actually funny, because my current 6 string is 25.5" scale. :lol


----------



## themike

Anyone questioning scale length should read SS.org user reviews here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/226381-great-sso-traveling-prs-se-7-a.html


----------



## JPMike

Guys, Royal Blue or Sunburst? I was leaning on the Sunburst, but I got so many burst guitars. Give me some Royal Blue photos!! 

Why RB gives me the feeling of a cheap looking guitar? Don't flame me!

Answer to myself:

The blue is looking nice.


----------



## PasIvre

JPMike said:


> Guys, Royal Blue or Sunburst? I was leaning on the Sunburst, but I got so many burst guitars. Give me some Royal Blue photos!!
> 
> Why RB gives me the feeling of a cheap looking guitar? Don't flame me!


Plenty of photos of blue in here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/226381-great-sso-traveling-prs-se-7-a.html


----------



## Seanthesheep

JPMike said:


> Guys, Royal Blue or Sunburst? I was leaning on the Sunburst, but I got so many burst guitars. Give me some Royal Blue photos!!
> 
> Why RB gives me the feeling of a cheap looking guitar? Don't flame me!
> 
> Answer to myself:
> 
> The blue is looking nice.



If it was whale blue, then blue for sure, but since its royal blue, Id lean more towards the burst even though im not a huge burst fan


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

th3m1ke said:


> Anyone questioning scale length should read SS.org user reviews here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/226381-great-sso-traveling-prs-se-7-a.html



Actually why even be subjective about it?



Just go to an online tension calculator, punch in a normal string set and set the scale length to 25.5".

Now adjust the scale length to 25".




Look how little the tension changes!


----------



## sulistef

Ordered mine in blue on Thomann.de 
Can't wait now ...


----------



## Ikilledkenny

JPMike said:


> Guys, Royal Blue or Sunburst? I was leaning on the Sunburst, but I got so many burst guitars. Give me some Royal Blue photos!!
> 
> Why RB gives me the feeling of a cheap looking guitar? Don't flame me!
> 
> Answer to myself:
> 
> The blue is looking nice.



For me, I think the fact that they use silver screws in the pickup rings reminds me of cheap-looking guitars. Black screws would make it look a bit sleeker, and you can just replace them yourself.


----------



## DISTORT6

Ikilledkenny said:


> For me, I think the fact that they use silver screws in the pickup rings reminds me of cheap-looking guitars. Black screws would make it look a bit sleeker, and you can just replace them yourself.


----------



## Seanthesheep

TGS just got in atleast 2 SE7's, gonna go try them out this week!


----------



## Rick

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Actually why even be subjective about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to an online tension calculator, punch in a normal string set and set the scale length to 25.5".
> 
> Now adjust the scale length to 25".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how little the tension changes!



Or just buy a 27" scale 7 string like a real man.


----------



## isen

the reason im buying it right now is to have a shorter scale 7 string...With a nice neck, cant wait to try it out. i'm waiting for the call.


----------



## DarkNe0

Anyone got pictures of the black finish?


----------



## cbhiamthewall

My sales rep @ Sweetwater pulled one out of the photo booth so I could put it through the paces. Awesome feeling neck, tight string tension on the lower strings despite the shorter scale length even when in drop A. My only complaint is the limited color choices.


----------



## BenEmpire

Just got mine today!

I've only had a chance to run it through Amplitube so far, but it sounded beautiful! The neck feels great, might just need to adjust the truss rod a touch, but it's pretty easy to play. Pickups are much better than I expected, although I'll probably still end up swapping them for a set of BKP Black Hawks

I'll put up some more pictures and eventually a video demo soon


----------



## PasIvre

BenEmpire said:


> Just got mine today!
> 
> I've only had a chance to run it through Amplitube so far, but it sounded beautiful! The neck feels great, might just need to adjust the truss rod a touch, but it's pretty easy to play. Pickups are much better than I expected, although I'll probably still end up swapping them for a set of BKP Black Hawks
> 
> I'll put up some more pictures and eventually a video demo soon


God damn that's gorgeous.


----------



## BenEmpire

Just set it up with my amp (Blackstar Series 1 104EL34, Blackstart Artisan 212)

The stock pickups are definitely the best I've played for this level of guitar. The only reason I really want to change them is because I've played enough pickups to know what I'm after, but if this is one of your first guitars, or if you're not too fussy about pickups, these are more than good enough

Like I said before, the neck is beautiful. Not too thick, not too thin, feels really nice

The biggest thing I've been seeing go round is talk about the scale length. I don't think it's really as big an issue as everybody is hyping it up to be. It handles Drop A fine with the strings it came with, I like slightly thicker strings so when I replace them I'll put on a thicker low string, but there's no issues I can pick up on. 

In the end it's just about preference, but before you take into account what everyone is saying about 25 inches not being enough, actually play the thing. I reckon it's damn comfortable and isn't a compromise when it comes to tone or tuning. Again, that's just my opinion

Finally, the finish is awesome. I'm not usually a fan of any kind of burst, but this one is just beautiful

Pics/sounds soon


----------



## DISTORT6

BenEmpire said:


> Just got mine today!
> 
> I've only had a chance to run it through Amplitube so far, but it sounded beautiful! The neck feels great, might just need to adjust the truss rod a touch, but it's pretty easy to play. Pickups are much better than I expected, although I'll probably still end up swapping them for a set of BKP Black Hawks
> 
> I'll put up some more pictures and eventually a video demo soon



NICE! HNGD! 
You know this deserves it's own NGD Thread?


----------



## BenEmpire

DISTORT6 said:


> NICE! HNGD!
> You know this deserves it's own NGD Thread?



I think I may get to that now


----------



## Seanthesheep

hate to be the downer here, but today I got to play an SE-7 and I was pretty disappointed. 

disliked the neck profile and the stock pickups IMO are as bad as the ones on my ARZ307, if not worse.

the body shape and carve is nice and they look nice on a stand but thats it for me. congrats to the guys who have them, but they dont come anywhere near the Maryland Cu24s in terms of awesomeness

again though, IMO only


----------



## shanerct

I just got mine today and I've been enjoying it very much. Very easy for me to play and the pickups are decent. Will probably swap out the neck pickup later in the year but i cant complain, they arent bad at all. I didn't want a typical "metal" 7 string. I've been getting a wide range of sounds with this and the coil tap is nice. 

This one delivers as its great for different genres but of course everyone has there own taste so you're probably better off just playing one for yourself and deciding but definitely give it a chance. 

I'm in love with this guitar and for the price it was worth it in my eyes. Coming from a PRS SE Custom 24 to the 7 string model was really just what I wanted =)


----------



## BenEmpire

Seanthesheep said:


> hate to be the downer here, but today I got to play an SE-7 and I was pretty disappointed.
> 
> disliked the neck profile and the stock pickups IMO are as bad as the ones on my ARZ307, if not worse.
> 
> the body shape and carve is nice and they look nice on a stand but thats it for me. congrats to the guys who have them, but they dont come anywhere near the Maryland Cu24s in terms of awesomeness
> 
> again though, IMO only



Hopefully they'll see a positive response from the SE and get to work on a Maryland 7 soon enough. Definitely not for everyone, I agree, no guitar ever is. 

This is my first 7, I'd like to get another as soon as I can, can you explain how the necks differ between the SE 7 and an ARZ307?


----------



## Seanthesheep

BenEmpire said:


> Hopefully they'll see a positive response from the SE and get to work on a Maryland 7 soon enough. Definitely not for everyone, I agree, no guitar ever is.
> 
> This is my first 7, I'd like to get another as soon as I can, can you explain how the necks differ between the SE 7 and an ARZ307?



the ARZ is thicker and just gives my thumb more support where I need it. 

the SE-7 probably balances on a strap better out of the box (my ARZ neck dives like a mofo) 

both dont have the greatest stock pickups, but the SE-7 seems to have a more solid bridge.

Probably the biggest thing for me, was that I was expecting it to hold up to my USA CU24 way more than it actually did. maybe later on Ill change my mind. But now I know that if they do make a Maryland 7 string with a pattern regular neck, I will be all over that.

but in terms of the ARZ vs the SE-7, its for sure 110% a preference thing


----------



## jwade

Apparently the black version is showing up as 'back-ordered' in L&M's system. Looks like it'll be a bit of a wait. Sad times.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Link?


----------



## jwade

and how, pray tell, do you propose to obtain a link to Long & McQuade's internal inventory system?


----------



## Seanthesheep

jwade said:


> and how, pray tell, do you propose to obtain a link to Long & McQuade's internal inventory system?



easy, copy paste a link 




I thought you meant the website initially though


----------



## BlackMastodon

Hnnnnnngh my birthday can not come soon enough. I want one of these so bad. Not sure if I want the sunburst or the blue, though.


----------



## hansomatic

Finally got mine! Very excited. Showed up at my buddies house (last weekend) and there it was, hanging on the wall as a surprise. It was my 39th Birthday present from him and my wife. 

Initial thoughts - having NEVER played a 7-string before:
1) The fit and finish is surprising
2) I'll go to a heavier gauge for the low-B than stock (to get a little more string tension)
3) Stock pups sound really good to my ears and I was surprised to find them sounding just as good clean as they did going "chugga-chugga".
4) The action is l_o_w without buzzing

I should have taken the time to get some 7-string lessons from my little bro-hammer, 3-Mike. He was there too.

And now... some guitar porn.


----------



## slowro

That is a cool present! 
Did it get a good workout at the Indy exp?

How long before you send it to PTC for a piezo and some hans magic? Haha


----------



## DISTORT6

Hi, Hans!
Nice to see you here. 
I totally agree. The coil-tap clean tones do kick some ass and were surprising.
HNGD!


----------



## haffner1

The tops on those I have seen look really good for just being veneers. Makes me wish they were around when I got my ARZ307.


----------



## hansomatic

slowro said:


> That is a cool present!
> Did it get a good workout at the Indy exp?



It sure did, Rory! Lots of chugga-chugga before we settled down to give it an honest review. 



slowro said:


> How long before you send it to PTC for a piezo and some hans magic? Haha


I was actually thinking of sending it in for a Floyd. 



DISTORT6 said:


> Hi, Hans!
> Nice to see you here.



Nice to see you too, bro! Lots of familiar faces here.  I like the flame on your's very much, by the way.



DISTORT6 said:


> I totally agree. The coil-tap clean tones do kick some ass and were surprising.
> HNGD!



I'm going to break out the 64 Twin (hopefully this weekend) and see how it sounds super-clean and punchy.


----------



## Chronophobia

Quick few questions guys, I'm looking to get one of these as soon as I can afford it, so I'm wondering: when people say the shorter scale requires thicker strings, how thick are we talking? Should all of the strings be thicker or just the 7th?

I have a BC Rich Mockingbird with a scale length of 24 5/8" tuned to Eb. It currently has an Ernie Ball Beefy Slinky (11-54) set on it, and I love it. For the 25" scale PRS in B standard, should I translate the 11-54 to, say, a 10-50 set with a .064 for the low B? Or would it be more beneficial having a balanced-tension set? Sorry if my questions are loaded.

I think this is what I want, any suggestions/advice? Thanks in advance.


Code:


E   .010" PL == 15.59 lbs.
B  .0135" PL == 15.94 lbs.
G   .017" PL == 15.93 lbs.
D   .025" NW == 16.42 lbs.
A   .034" NW == 16.92 lbs.
E   .046" NW == 16.81 lbs.
B   .064" NW == 18.51 lbs.
       total == 116.11 lbs.

Anyway, I CANNOT wait to get one of these... dat royal blue...


----------



## slowro

hansomatic said:


> It sure did, Rory! Lots of chugga-chugga before we settled down to give it an honest review.
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking of sending it in for floyd



Haha raven style!


----------



## Seanthesheep

Chronophobia said:


> Quick few questions guys, I'm looking to get one of these as soon as I can afford it, so I'm wondering: when people say the shorter scale requires thicker strings, how thick are we talking? Should all of the strings be thicker or just the 7th?
> 
> I have a BC Rich Mockingbird with a scale length of 24 5/8" tuned to Eb. It currently has an Ernie Ball Beefy Slinky (11-54) set on it, and I love it. For the 25" scale PRS in B standard, should I translate the 11-54 to, say, a 10-50 set with a .064 for the low B? Or would it be more beneficial having a balanced-tension set? Sorry if my questions are loaded.
> 
> I think this is what I want, any suggestions/advice? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> E   .010" PL == 15.59 lbs.
> B  .0135" PL == 15.94 lbs.
> G   .017" PL == 15.93 lbs.
> D   .025" NW == 16.42 lbs.
> A   .034" NW == 16.92 lbs.
> E   .046" NW == 16.81 lbs.
> B   .064" NW == 18.51 lbs.
> total == 116.11 lbs.
> 
> Anyway, I CANNOT wait to get one of these... dat royal blue...



Yea, 10-52 with the B being arpund 62-66 is pretty reasonable.


----------



## Chronophobia

Seanthesheep said:


> Yea, 10-52 with the B being arpund 62-66 is pretty reasonable.


Thanks. I fear the lack of balance among all the strings though. I guess that means I should research some more since most people seem quite comfortable with it...


----------



## PasIvre

Chronophobia said:


> Thanks. I fear the lack of balance among all the strings though. I guess that means I should research some more since most people seem quite comfortable with it...


If you like a light top heavy bottom kind of feel, it should be fine, though perhaps a 62 might be more reasonable than a 64 as far as tension.


----------



## mwcarl

haffner1 said:


> The tops on those I have seen look really good for just being veneers. Makes me wish they were around when I got my ARZ307.



It is far easier to find nice looking veneers than nice thicker tops. In fact a lot of the best looking wood ends up as veneers, since the visual appearance can be used in the most efficient way. Also that's why nice looking thicker wood slabs are so expensive, to recoup the cost of not sawing it into veneers.


----------



## jwade

I played a Royal Blue one today. Impressed with the neck/fretboard/pickups, unimpressed with the QC/finish. There were numerous air bubbles in the finish, and the nutwell, that was so shoddy that it's deserving of a couple pictures.


----------



## Chronophobia

jwade said:


> I played a Royal Blue one today. Impressed with the neck/fretboard/pickups, unimpressed with the QC/finish. There were numerous air bubbles in the finish, and the nut&#8230;well, that was so shoddy that it's deserving of a couple pictures.


Now when I go to get mine I'll know how to judge the nut, lol. Other than that what should I look for to judge the guitar's manufacture and setup quality? I know that the frets can have issues, the neck can be improperly set, etc. but I don't know how to tell for myself. Anyone have any info/tips/resources on the matter? Or know of any threads on here? Sorry to be pesky with questions but I'm having trouble finding resources.



PasIvre said:


> If you like a light top heavy bottom kind of feel, it should be fine, though perhaps a 62 might be more reasonable than a 64 as far as tension.


After taking a further look, I realized I could use a more balanced set anyway, though I was rather comfortable with the beefy slinky set (despite how random the string tensions are). As for the 7th string I'll just have to try different gauges and find what suits me, I suppose. Thanks again.


----------



## Pikka Bird

I was really hoping the royal blue colour would be less dominating than the proto. The deeper than deep blue doesn't go too well with light rosewood IMO, and I sorely miss the faux binding of the burst finished one. Don't suppose the flamed veneer is thick enough for someone to safely refinish one of these?


----------



## DISTORT6

jwade said:


> I played a Royal Blue one today. Impressed with the neck/fretboard/pickups, unimpressed with the QC/finish. There were numerous air bubbles in the finish, and the nutwell, that was so shoddy that it's deserving of a couple pictures.



Just wondering...Do the Canada-bound SEs get inspected in MD or do they ship directly to Canada? 
That wouldn't change the bubbles, though.


----------



## jwade

When I got to the store, the shipping box hadn't even been opened yet, so I was the first person to see it after it was packaged for shipping apparently. When I opened the box, the guitar was in it's gig-bag, and had the truss rodd information sheet & the registration form tucked into the strings. There was a Mel Bay tag attached to the headstock. Didn't see an inspection card anywhere in the gig-bag or the shipping box.


----------



## Underworld

Looks like some stores have the black one in stock (PICS INSIDE) : 

PRS SE Custom 7 String Electric Guitar 2013 in Stock Black | eBay


----------



## slowro

WANT!!!


----------



## DISTORT6

slowro said:


> WANT!!!



Yeah, me too!
Well, I DO need a back-up. 



Nope! I'll resist and keep hoping for a MD made 7.  YOU HEAR ME PRS!


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

Black one in the UK - £675
PRS SE Custom 24 7 String Black


----------



## Underworld

Played one in blue last night, my impressions : 

Neck feels great, feels like my JP7 but a little thicker. A tad narrow, but that is something I can live with. Nice piece of rosewood (I'm growing to love rosewood more and more these days). Inlays were nicely cut, frets were even. Very fun to play. However, the nut was kind of sketchy. 

Bridge was comfortable. THICK maple top. Flame top was ok for a guitar of that price I guess. I really like the smooth bevel. 


All in all, I want one!


----------



## slowro

whilstmyguitardjentlyweep said:


> Black one in the UK - £675
> PRS SE Custom 24 7 String Black



Killing me! 
I've seen a jpxi bfr with piezo that is calling me too. This could save me money and cure my GAS too


----------



## sulistef

Yaiiiiii !!!!
Got mine last week in blue color !







The building is really great and the guitar is very comfortable to play.
My only consideration is about the pickup that is not enough precise when played on a Hi-Gain chanel.

If anyone has an advice for pickup choice, that would be great, thx


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Underworld said:


> Looks like some stores have the black one in stock (PICS INSIDE) :
> 
> PRS SE Custom 7 String Electric Guitar 2013 in Stock Black | eBay



Sweet jesus, if that had binding...


----------



## anthonylbest

Has anyone tested this in a F# standard tuning. I am curious how the scale holds up. I really want one of these for Deftones tuning but in 7 string. My hands are too small for an 8 String.


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

anthonylbest said:


> Has anyone tested this in a F# standard tuning. I am curious how the scale holds up. I really want one of these for Deftones tuning but in 7 string. My hands are too small for an 8 String.



If you're ok with light tension, I think it MAY be possible...if you like your strings tight, I would say absolutely no way on a 25" scale.


----------



## anthonylbest

Tension isn't a big deal for me. I can run a set of 8 string ... strings on a 7 and file the nut if needed. I am just a huge PRS fan when it comes to necks. Thoughts?


----------



## DISTORT6

anthonylbest said:


> Tension isn't a big deal for me. I can run a set of 8 string ... strings on a 7 and file the nut if needed. I am just a huge PRS fan when it comes to necks. Thoughts?



Better check the tuners. You might have to drill them out to fit larger gauge strings.


----------



## isen

Just tried the new one at my guitar store, im going to purchase it, theve ordered it for me. Theyre going to keep it until i get money 

I giot a schecterc7 and the tension of the string is lower but i dont here that buzz noise comming from a slack string


----------



## jwade

ibanez4lifesz said:


> If you're ok with light tension, I think it MAY be possible...if you like your strings tight, I would say absolutely no way on a 25" scale.



you shouldn't make such 'absolute' statements. i have a 25" scale SG and a 24.75" scale SG, and with the exception of having to drill out the low F# (I actually tune to dropped F) tuner hole a wee bit to accept a thicker string, there is no problem whatsoever with tuning it low. the only problem you may run into is if you're not accustomed to heavier strings, it might be a bit of an adjustment, but as long as you do a little research ahead of time, you should be able to get a really decent amount of tension, regardless of the supposedly 'short' scale length.

the 25" PRS7 will work just fine with a low tuning.


----------



## isen

Just got my new prs 7 string sunburst, from quebec canada


----------



## Pikka Bird

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sweet jesus, if that had binding...



Definitely agreed 100%. I haven't a clue why the burst one gets natural binding, and the blue and black ones just get a cover-all coat. Anyways, those sides and backs just beg to get sanded down. This look would look tight on that black one! (provided the solid finish doesn't mean cheaping out and not putting a top on it, and that they use a pretty-ish kind of mahogany for the body)


----------



## jwade

Pikka Bird said:


> Anyways, those sides and backs just beg to get sanded down. This look would look tight on that black one!



That would look killer! I want to do this now.


----------



## isen

There's my sunburst one  i got it 2 days ago


----------



## piggins411

So are people actually finding these in stores now?


----------



## isen

it was a special order for me but yeah available for north america for sure


----------



## Darren James

I had to order mine as well but they had about 30 in stock at their warehouse.


----------



## isen

the B string sounds like shit on a high gain channel compared to my shecter C-7 with cobalt 7-string skinny top heavy bottom (10-13-17-30-42-52-62) . I dont know what to do. This guitar came with Daddario EXL110-7 Nickle Wound (10-13-17-26-36-46-59). 

The scale lenght is 26,5 on shcecter c-7 and 25 on this one. I dont know if it has to do with my string tension, cauz it is obvious how much less tension there's on this PRS.

BTW i use that on a mark V with a 2X12 cab only

The clean channel is awesome, second channel is nice but the third one (high gain) is not as cool as with my schecter c-7


----------



## Underworld

isen said:


> the B string sounds like shit on a high gain channel compared to my shecter C-7 with cobalt 7-string skinny top heavy bottom (10-13-17-30-42-52-62) . I dont know what to do. This guitar came with Daddario EXL110-7 Nickle Wound (10-13-17-26-36-46-59).
> 
> The scale lenght is 26,5 on shcecter c-7 and 25 on this one. I dont know if it has to do with my string tension, cauz it is obvious how much less tension there's on this PRS.
> 
> BTW i use that on a mark V with a 2X12 cab only
> 
> The clean channel is awesome, second channel is nice but the third one (high gain) is not as cool as with my schecter c-7




a .64 B string might help...


----------



## isen

i think it is the pickups, since they are medium output pickups


----------



## Seanthesheep

isen said:


> the B string sounds like shit on a high gain channel compared to my shecter C-7 with cobalt 7-string skinny top heavy bottom (10-13-17-30-42-52-62) . I dont know what to do. This guitar came with Daddario EXL110-7 Nickle Wound (10-13-17-26-36-46-59).
> 
> The scale lenght is 26,5 on shcecter c-7 and 25 on this one. I dont know if it has to do with my string tension, cauz it is obvious how much less tension there's on this PRS.
> 
> BTW i use that on a mark V with a 2X12 cab only
> 
> The clean channel is awesome, second channel is nice but the third one (high gain) is not as cool as with my schecter c-7



the pickups kind of suck for high gain. Swap them IMO


----------



## Valennic

isen said:


> i think it is the pickups, since they are medium output pickups



Lower output pickups tend to be clearer under more gain, jussayin.


----------



## ZeroSignal

I just ordered mine from Sweetwater. Blue, of course... I'm picking it up while I'm on holidays in the states as the price in Europe is just PANTS-ON-HEAD-RETARDED for an SE model. &#8364;777/$1000 for those who care. Fitting, but absurdly overpriced.


----------



## sulistef

I ordered a couple of Bare Knuckle pickups to fit in my PRS for my high gain usage


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

If they come out with this in that light green color, I'm gonna sell an organ and go buy one that instant.


----------



## Seanthesheep

what like my PRS? (potato camera pic incoming)


----------



## Chronophobia

I don't think adding green to the colour choice will help anybody... it's hard enough to decide with the three that are available! Just kidding. Green would be an awesome addition.

Nice Sean, I haven't seen a PRS in green before (shame on me?).


----------



## hairychris

ZeroSignal said:


> I just ordered mine from Sweetwater. Blue, of course... I'm picking it up while I'm on holidays in the states as the price in Europe is just PANTS-ON-HEAD-RETARDED for an SE model. &#8364;777/$1000 for those who care. Fitting, but absurdly overpriced.



Pretty sure that import tax/VAT has a bunch to do with that, as it'll add 20%+ to price. Bringing in and pikey-ing that is definitely a good option! 

Good Zero Punctuation reference btw.


----------



## Octapacalypse




----------



## Jrec

omg) yes))


----------



## BenEmpire

sulistef said:


> I ordered a couple of Bare Knuckle pickups to fit in my PRS for my high gain usage



I put a BKP Blackhawk in the bridge, it made a massive difference. I haven't got the money together for the neck pickup yet though. The stock pickups are fine for a while, but next to the Blackhawk, it's just really boring


----------



## sulistef

BenEmpire said:


> I put a BKP Blackhawk in the bridge, it made a massive difference. I haven't got the money together for the neck pickup yet though. The stock pickups are fine for a while, but next to the Blackhawk, it's just really boring


I had the Blackhawks set in the guitar too, but it was really "fuzzy" on my dual recto, so I sent them back for a couple of aftermath.
But the difference between the stock pickups and the BKP is amazing !


----------



## zilla

Anderton's demo:

PRS SE 7 String Review with Acid Trip Star Wars intro... - YouTube


----------



## MaartenM

My PRS SE Custom 24 7 String Demo

Check it out!! 

Love this guitar, put a Dimarzio D-Sonic 7 in the bridge that I had in another guitar but I think I may opt for Duncan Distortion or maybe an Aftermath if feel like shelling out the extra cash.

The stock pickups are awesome but the D-Sonic has a bit more bite and is a tighter in the low end


----------



## TripperJ

Here's a pic of the case if anyone is interested


----------



## Seanthesheep

MaartenM said:


> My PRS SE Custom 24 7 String Demo
> 
> Check it out!!
> 
> Love this guitar, put a Dimarzio D-Sonic 7 in the bridge that I had in another guitar but I think I may opt for Duncan Distortion or maybe an Aftermath if feel like shelling out the extra cash.
> 
> The stock pickups are awesome but the D-Sonic has a bit more bite and is a tighter in the low end



THAT SONG IS AMAZING


----------



## themike

A few weeks ago I got someone hooked on my PRSi 7 strings and well - sorry, BC Rich!  

Everyone welcome Marc to the PRS family


----------



## Rick

th3m1ke said:


> A few weeks ago I got someone hooked on my PRSi 7 strings and well - sorry, BC Rich!
> 
> Everyone welcome Marc to the PRS family



Holy shit, EMGs in a PRS, burn the witch!!!!!!!! (someone's gonna say it so I'll just beat them to the punch) 

I think it looks ....ing badass, good for Marc.

EDIT: I think the band on that shirt is a band from here in Austin...


----------



## MetalBuddah

Rick said:


> Holy shit, EMGs in a PRS, burn the witch!!!!!!!! (someone's gonna say it so I'll just beat them to the punch)



10/10 would bang. But I am an EMG whore sooooo my opinion is invalid


----------



## Rick

MetalBuddah said:


> 10/10 would bang. But I am an EMG whore sooooo my opinion is invalid


----------



## BlackMastodon

Really glad that the tobacco burst models have a matching headstock. Wasn't a big fan of the black headstock on the prototypes and was a bit worried when it was still black on the website.


----------



## khe

changed the stock pickups to a bkp nailbomb and a vh2 on the neck! Sounds (and looks) awesome!


----------



## HighGain510

khe said:


> changed the stock pickups to a bkp nailbomb and a vh2 on the neck! Sounds (and looks) awesome!



That does indeed look killer man!


----------



## haffner1

Why the hell would someone do that to their PRS when you can buy EMGs in a passive sized route now?


----------



## DISTORT6

th3m1ke said:


>



I missed this pic!
AWESOME.


----------



## Dayviewer

Oh. my. god.
http://www.andertons.co.uk/solid-bo...custom-24-7-string-with-spalted-maple-top.asp


----------



## slowro

Dayviewer said:


> Oh. my. god.
> PRS SE Custom 24 7 String with Spalted Maple Top - Ltd Run | Andertons



Oh crap! I was set on a black one


----------



## DISTORT6

DAMN! That spalt is niiicccee.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

khe said:


> changed the stock pickups to a bkp nailbomb and a vh2 on the neck! Sounds (and looks) awesome!


O God, I need to do this to mine.


----------



## andyjanson

Ordered the spalted version a few days ago. I hate buying guitars I haven't played/seen but I figured these are a limited run and would probably go real quick. I'll post some pics when it arrives


----------



## HighGain510

My SE-7 has been sitting without any hardware on my kitchen table for 2+ months now.  She'll be getting the following (I have all the new hardware in a box already, minus the bridge of course):

- Routed for a 7-string 2Tek
- Seymour Duncan Pegasus Bridge/Sentient Neck combo
- Schaller M6 mini locking tuners
- All new electronics (removing the V + push-pull T + 3-way blade in favor of a standard V + T + 5-way blade so I can get all the split coil tones without having to pull the tone knob)
- New bone nut and SS PLEK'd frets @ Philtone
- Debating whether or not to refin, may end up sending her to either Chris Bavaria or Marty Bell if I decide to do that... 

Either way it should be pretty killer, got hooked up with a great price on mine so figured it was money I could save on the guitar and put into modding it to perfection! The neck on the SE-7 is very comfy on my joints which is hard for me to find in a 7 these days, the only other really nice necks I've had recently on 7's were the Broderick 7 and the Ibby RG927. 

It's all sitting there in pieces though since I don't have funds to put the whole project together yet, hopefully sometime in the coming months as it's a shame to have it just sit there unplayable for so long!


----------



## jwade

HighGain510 said:


> My SE-7 has been sitting without any hardware *on my kitchen table for 2+ months* now.



Hell of a centerpiece for dinner parties you've got there!


----------



## HighGain510

It makes for interesting dinner conversations! 







Hoping to wrap the project up sometime soon, had intended to get it off the ground but getting sick got in the way!


----------



## hairychris

Dayviewer said:


> Oh. my. god.
> PRS SE Custom 24 7 String with Spalted Maple Top - Ltd Run | Andertons


I did *not* need to see that.


----------



## the.godfather

themike said:


> A few weeks ago I got someone hooked on my PRSi 7 strings and well - sorry, BC Rich!
> 
> Everyone welcome Marc to the PRS family



Awesome shot. 

Are they some of the new passive sized EMG's?


----------



## slowro

HighGain510 said:


> My SE-7 has been sitting without any hardware on my kitchen table for 2+ months now.  She'll be getting the following (I have all the new hardware in a box already, minus the bridge of course):
> 
> - Routed for a 7-string 2Tek
> - Seymour Duncan Pegasus Bridge/Sentient Neck combo
> - Schaller M6 mini locking tuners
> - All new electronics (removing the V + push-pull T + 3-way blade in favor of a standard V + T + 5-way blade so I can get all the split coil tones without having to pull the tone knob)
> - New bone nut and SS PLEK'd frets @ Philtone
> - Debating whether or not to refin, may end up sending her to either Chris Bavaria or Marty Bell if I decide to do that...
> 
> Either way it should be pretty killer, got hooked up with a great price on mine so figured it was money I could save on the guitar and put into modding it to perfection! The neck on the SE-7 is very comfy on my joints which is hard for me to find in a 7 these days, the only other really nice necks I've had recently on 7's were the Broderick 7 and the Ibby RG927.
> 
> It's all sitting there in pieces though since I don't have funds to put the whole project together yet, hopefully sometime in the coming months as it's a shame to have it just sit there unplayable for so long!




Oh no!!

Another one if your guitars I will have never ending envy for!


----------



## MetalBuddah

the.godfather said:


> Awesome shot.
> 
> Are they some of the new passive sized EMG's?



lolno. Those are the standard soapbars.

This is what the passive-sized ones look like


----------



## the.godfather

Ah, that makes more sense. 

It was just something about the angle of the photo that made me think they weren't the huge soapbars in my mind. Wierd, I am. 

P.S. I really want one of these guitars.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Do iiiiiiiit. They are a steal at the price they sell for.


----------



## andyjanson

Got home today to find my spalted version waiting on my doorstep  Loving it so far. Only a couple of niggles I can see at the moment - firstly the intonation is slightly out - only noticeable really at the 24th fret on the low B which is slightly sharp. The nut also seems slightly mis-aligned, the fret board pokes out very slightly on the bass side. The tone knob is quite loose and the neck pickup ring seems ever so slightly wonky. This may just be me being ultra-ocd about my new guitar  Anyone encounter anything like this with theirs? Worth fixing or not?


----------



## Dayviewer

^ Nobody will answer untill pics are posted first


----------



## andyjanson

Haha ok, ok. Should've known  I'll do a NGD at some stage, hopefully tomorrow if I get time


----------



## jwade

andyjanson said:


> Got home today to find my spalted version waiting on my doorstep  Loving it so far. Only a couple of niggles I can see at the moment - firstly the intonation is slightly out - only noticeable really at the 24th fret on the low B which is slightly sharp. The nut also seems slightly mis-aligned, the fret board pokes out very slightly on the bass side. The tone knob is quite loose and the neck pickup ring seems ever so slightly wonky. This may just be me being ultra-ocd about my new guitar  Anyone encounter anything like this with theirs? Worth fixing or not?



my volume knob is crazy loose. have to check it constantly while jamming to make sure it's up all the way as it has a tendency to roll off to around 6/7.


----------



## habicore_5150

Was bumping around on eBay and I found this





New PRS Paul Reed Smith SE Custom 24 7 String Guitar Black w Gig Bag CM7BL 825362600008 | eBay

Yeah, a black PRS SE C24-7 [I know, cue the massive amounts of "aww" from the crowd over a black guitar]
At least there's some more finishes coming out. Here's to hoping we get a Scarlet Red finish


----------



## piggins411

I desperately need one of those with the spalted tops


----------



## MetalBuddah

I actually like that black finish


----------



## jwade

habicore_5150 said:


> Yeah, a black PRS SE C24-7 [I know, cue the massive amounts of "aww" from the crowd over a black guitar]
> At least there's some more finishes coming out. Here's to hoping we get a Scarlet Red finish




Aw, somebody didn't read through the whole thread or see any of the NGDs

Decent picture though!


----------



## Rick

I love the black one.


----------



## BlackMastodon

The black one does look pretty nice but I the natural binding on the tobacco burst won me over. Really glad to see some variety in these guitars, though. Like you said, more finish options is always better.


----------



## Forrest_H

Definitely debating picking up one. I can't decide between blue or burst... blue looks awesome but I don't like how the black pickups look with it.


----------



## AliceLG

Half-nasty necro bump.

Anyone knows if a 70 would go through the body? That's what I use for A on my MH-417. If not, that would put an end to my GAS for one of these.


----------



## themike

AliceLG said:


> Half-nasty necro bump.


 
Not sure about 70s (shouldnt be a big issue) but you want necro 7s? Ill give you some necro 7s 






These are my new babies, fresh from the masterminds at PRS - Hipshots, Schallers, Pegasus/Sentients with a split. Haven't posted a true NGD thread yet (its coming) but I figure Ill give you guys a taste.


----------



## Anectine_Matt

I'm going to make one of these in sunburst mine shortly. Excitement is building up.


----------



## ImNotAhab

themike said:


> Not sure about 70s (shouldnt be a big issue) but you want necro 7s? Ill give you some necro 7s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my new babies, fresh from the masterminds at PRS - Hipshots, Schallers, Pegasus/Sentients with a split. Haven't posted a true NGD thread yet (its coming) but I figure Ill give you guys a taste.


----------



## Alex_IBZ

themike said:


> Not sure about 70s (shouldnt be a big issue) but you want necro 7s? Ill give you some necro 7s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my new babies, fresh from the masterminds at PRS - Hipshots, Schallers, Pegasus/Sentients with a split. Haven't posted a true NGD thread yet (its coming) but I figure Ill give you guys a taste.



Looking very tasty!
Is the Hipshot bridge a direct replacement?


----------



## BTS

themike said:


> Not sure about 70s (shouldnt be a big issue) but you want necro 7s? Ill give you some necro 7s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my new babies, fresh from the masterminds at PRS - Hipshots, Schallers, Pegasus/Sentients with a split. Haven't posted a true NGD thread yet (its coming) but I figure Ill give you guys a taste.


 

Some people are not in to black guitars... I am not one of them, personally I think these look freakin' awesome!


----------



## AliceLG

Emailed PRS with my question about the 70.

"Thank you for writing PRS Guitars. The bridge can accommodate a .070 gauge bridge however you may need to open the tuner hole slightly to accommodate that size string."

So that settles it hehe I see a Vintage Burst one in my near future. I have to offload some of my current guitars first.[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Rick

themike said:


> Not sure about 70s (shouldnt be a big issue) but you want necro 7s? Ill give you some necro 7s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my new babies, fresh from the masterminds at PRS - Hipshots, Schallers, Pegasus/Sentients with a split. Haven't posted a true NGD thread yet (its coming) but I figure Ill give you guys a taste.



God, I hate you right now.

I'll have your baby.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

themike said:


> *Double PRS Action*


----------



## themightyjaymoe

themike said:


> Not sure about 70s (shouldnt be a big issue) but you want necro 7s? Ill give you some necro 7s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my new babies, fresh from the masterminds at PRS - Hipshots, Schallers, Pegasus/Sentients with a split. Haven't posted a true NGD thread yet (its coming) but I figure Ill give you guys a taste.




Wow. Please tell me that these will go into production in 2014.


----------



## 59Bassman

Would commit unspeakable acts for one of those black ones with a hipshot.

Got to play one today - a blue one at my local shop. The only thing I could see not perfect about it was the alignment of the ferrules on the back. Other than that, one of these may have to become mine. Soon. Hrm. What to put on the 'bay....


----------



## themike

themightyjaymoe said:


> Wow. Please tell me that these will go into production in 2014.


 
Well if I start practicing now and form a successful band I promise to make these a signature guitar in 2032. Until then, probably not 

It's easy enough to do yourself and to be perfectly hones, the biggest reason for the hipshots was asthetic. I have no issues with the stock bridge.


----------



## MrPfloyd

any word on if this will ever come as a sc?


----------



## 59Bassman

themike said:


> It's easy enough to do yourself and to be perfectly hones, the biggest reason for the hipshots was asthetic. I have no issues with the stock bridge.



Is the hipshot a drop-in replacement, or is there some drilling involved? Honestly, I don't mind the stock PRS bridge, but I can see the aesthetic of black.


----------



## Triple7

Just pulled the trigger on the vintage burst.

I'm also curious about the hipshot drop in replacement. I have some minor mods in mind, mostly just for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## Alex6534

Quite possible I'll be buying a used black model of this; with an SD Custom/Jazz set, anybody use this combo and can comment? How do people who have Ibanez 7621/0 find the neck? Sold my 7621 in favour of a 7620 but now have the choice of the PRS or the 7621


----------



## 59Bassman

There are many like it, but this one is MINE. HNG to me. First seven stringer...


----------



## jwade

Alex6534 said:


> Quite possible I'll be buying a used black model of this; with an SD Custom/Jazz set, anybody use this combo and can comment? How do people who have Ibanez 7621/0 find the neck? Sold my 7621 in favour of a 7620 but now have the choice of the PRS or the 7621


If the 7621 is in good shape, that's a no-brainer. It's a WAY better guitar than the PRS.


----------



## Alex6534

jwade said:


> If the 7621 is in good shape, that's a no-brainer. It's a WAY better guitar than the PRS.



Its in nearly mint condition, just wasn't sure on the basswood. I could get either for the same price.


----------



## jwade

Obviously it's just my personal opinion, but I own both and the slightly longer scale of the 7621 works much better for me, the neck and hardware are better, and the stock pickups on the 7621 smoke the stock PRS pickups. I'm not familiar with the ones you mentioned as being in the PRS but the only things I like better on the PRS (aside from it being visually more appealing) are the neck profile and the included coil-tap, which if course you can do to the 7621 if you wanted. 

Plus, the standard 'it's MIJ!!' argument is really quite appropriate here. The SE 7 is good, but not MIJ good.


----------



## themike

Triple7 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the vintage burst.
> 
> I'm also curious about the hipshot drop in replacement. I have some minor mods in mind, mostly just for aesthetic purposes.




The hipshot holes do not line up with the PRS baseplate holes so you'll need to use a drill, but they are under the bridge and will never be seen. Takes maybe 3 seconds?


----------



## Triple7

themike said:


> The hipshot holes do not line up with the PRS baseplate holes so you'll need to use a drill, but they are under the bridge and will never be seen. Takes maybe 3 seconds?



Awesome man, thanks for the response. Should be arriving on Monday.


----------



## themike

Triple7 said:


> Awesome man, thanks for the response. Should be arriving on Monday.



No problem man, enjoy it! I love them - I have 3


----------



## Triple7

themike said:


> No problem man, enjoy it! I love them - I have 3




That's awesome dude, those black ones at the top of the page are sick!.

This will be my first PRS experience actually. I'm an Ibanez guy all way, I have 3 Ibanez 7s. So I'm really curious as to how much different this will be. I've heard nothing but great things about them, so I'm definitely stoked.


----------



## Rich5150

themike said:


> The hipshot holes do not line up with the PRS baseplate holes so you'll need to use a drill, but they are under the bridge and will never be seen. Takes maybe 3 seconds?



Just like when I put the Hipshot on my AW-7 had to re-drill the holes. Those are killer looking blacked out BTW


----------



## piggins411

So, a couple of questions to anyone that has these. 
1. First of all, how does the royal blue look in person? Some of the pictures look great to me and some look...not so great.
2. Is there any way to get the zebra colored pickups on the royal blue model?


----------



## gunshow86de

piggins411 said:


> So, a couple of questions to anyone that has these.
> 1. First of all, how does the royal blue look in person? Some of the pictures look great to me and some look...not so great.
> 2. Is there any way to get the zebra colored pickups on the royal blue model?



It looks pretty good in the Sweetwater photos. Unfortunately, the black pickups are the only option they use on the blue models. I wish they would have done the zebra pickups and natural binding on the blue model. I probably would have bought that over the sunburst.


----------



## Triple7

So here's a shitty cell phone pic of my new Vintage Burst PRS 7






This thing plays like a dream, not gonna lie. I was skeptical because as I previously stated, I'm and Ibanez guy all the way. The neck feels great, and I was able to dial in a great sounding tone on my AxeFx II with the stock pickups. I'm actually using this guitar on my bands ep instead of my Ibanez.

If anyone is thinking about buying one, they are definitely worth the price tag. 


Also, I'll try and take some better pictures soon...


----------



## PeteLaramee

I just bought the blue one. The flame is not as prominent on mine, but you can certainly see it. It feels and sounds much better than I thought it would. I like the look so much better than the high $ ones with all the binding and 10A flame...they just look so gaudy. 

I do wish it had bigger frets - it's hard to get a grip on the strings for bending. I also wish it had a trem.


----------



## piggins411

^ That's what I'm wondering. Sometimes it seems like the flame is barely visible. I'd be pretty disappointed to get one and the flame not be visible


----------



## gunshow86de

piggins411 said:


> ^ That's what I'm wondering. Sometimes it seems like the flame is barely visible. I'd be pretty disappointed to get one and the flame not be visible



If you buy from Sweetwater, the photos are of the actual guitar you are buying. They have 4 of the blue ones to choose from right now, I think N15478 is the best looking of the bunch.

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SECU247RB/

[click the compare all 4 button]


----------



## piggins411

Oh I didn't know that. Thanks!


----------



## andyjanson

Hey guys, thought I'd do a really short cover/demo to show off my own one of these bad boys. Really feel the stock neck pickup excels at this sort of singing lead tone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94optE6l2XE


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Nice playing! 

I might need to break out my STS tab books this evening.


----------



## andyjanson

Thanks bro! Yea, got the migration tab book the other day, seems a lot more technical than the collective so far


----------



## anunnaki

You guys seen the new limited edition Spalted Maple Top PRS SE Custom 24 7?





PRS SE Custom 24 7 String with Spalted Maple Top - Ltd Run | Andertons


----------



## themike

anunnaki said:


> You guys seen the new limited edition Spalted Maple Top PRS SE Custom 24 7?
> 
> PRS SE Custom 24 7 String with Spalted Maple Top - Ltd Run | Andertons


 

Yeah, they've been around for a while actually and are sadly exclusive to the UK right now because of Andertons. Any dealer can order a special run of guitars like this if they wanted though so if you want something like that pressure your dealer!


----------



## hairychris

themike said:


> Yeah, they've been around for a while actually and are sadly exclusive to the UK right now because of Andertons. Any dealer can order a special run of guitars like this if they wanted though so if you want something like that pressure your dealer!



I got the e-mail telling me that they're in stock about 3 days ago.

I've just thrown down best part of 2 grand GBP on a Gibson otherwise I'd have been on it!

Bad timing!


----------



## WannaBBurly

Anyone have any pics of the amethyst finish? Sam Ash shows them to be in stock in February. Also, this may be a dumb question, but why is black available from some places but not shown on the PRS site?

This guitar may be my first 7 string, played one the other day and it felt good. Top is not as arched as I was expecting, I know it's not a true arch top, but some of the pictures make it look the part. I have an Epi LP Classic in honey burst so I have a tough time buying another burst guitar.


----------



## nik35

WannaBBurly said:


> Anyone have any pics of the amethyst finish? Sam Ash shows them to be in stock in February. Also, this may be a dumb question, but why is black available from some places but not shown on the PRS site?
> 
> This guitar may be my first 7 string, played one the other day and it felt good. Top is not as arched as I was expecting, I know it's not a true arch top, but some of the pictures make it look the part. I have an Epi LP Classic in honey burst so I have a tough time buying another burst guitar.



There ya go. 







ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãP.R.S. SE Custom 24 7-String (Amethyst) ãã®ã°ããã¯ã«å.ãç¹è£½ãã¼ãã±ã¼ã¹ããã¬ã¼ã³ããããæ°ééå®âCruzTOOLS GrooveTech Guitar/Bass Multi-Toolâï¼âPRS Brown Nylon Strapâãã¬ã¼

Most of their SE's have killer tops.


----------



## WannaBBurly

Thanks, I dig it. The natural binding is a nice touch.


----------



## Kristianx510

Anyone tune these guitars down to G#? Does it hold up well even with the short scale?


----------



## WannaBBurly

Kristianx510 said:


> Anyone tune these guitars down to G#? Does it hold up well even with the short scale?


 
Would like to know this as well, thats my plan... Drop A, down a half step.


----------



## jwade

I haven't had mine tuned higher than A standard in a long time. I've been using it for dropped G and dropped F almost exclusively. I use a 74 for the low string and it bwowwwws a little bit if you really smack it, but it's more than stable. It actually works really well tuned down to F#/dropped E with an 80 as well.

I honestly prefer my Rg7621's 25.5 scale to the PRS 25", but it's really not that big of a difference, and works just fine for what it is.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I have mine tuned down to A standard with I think a 67 for the low B string and it sounds great. I imagine I could tune it about a half step lower before it go any string buzz but with a heavier string it should be more than fine. I can honestly not tell the difference between the 25" scale of this guitar and the regular 25.5" that I'm used to, so I find it pretty comfortable.

Also, dat purple top.


----------



## Choop

nik35 said:


>



HHHHNNNGGGG. That is awesome. The GAS is now strong.


----------



## piggins411

Oh shit. I really want one of these ASAP, but that amethyst is beautiful. Not sure I can wait until February though.


----------



## Dayviewer

Oh.
Oh yes.
Yes the purple one will be mine someday 
Unless they break out a nice green one before I pull the trigger..


----------



## Triple7

That amethyst finish is beautiful. Probably going to pull the trigger on that, I love the vintage burst one that I have.


----------



## Daynedavis5

Has anyone put any BK pups in one of these? I'm thinking of getting one because I love how PRS's play but I would want some higher output pickups than the stock ones


----------



## Riffer Madness

I really wish they'd make the spalted top a standard option. 

I cant convince myself that its worth it to pay the extra import costs to get one [never even played one, not to mention the expense of returning it], but i also cant bring myself to buy a standard US color knowing that the killer spalt is out there and costs the same 

womp womp womp


----------



## underthecurve

Daynedavis5 said:


> Has anyone put any BK pups in one of these? I'm thinking of getting one because I love how PRS's play but I would want some higher output pickups than the stock ones



I just put an Aftermath bridge in mine. As far as I can tell the swap helps out the muddiness of the stock pickups rather than increasing the output. However, due to the stock routing and how the pickup tabs were modified by the original owner, I can only adjust the pickup so high. When I have time, I want to do a proper direct mount setup to see how it really sounds.


----------



## lookslikemeband

I'm going to pop a SD JB7 in mine tomorrow!


----------



## Praeco

lookslikemeband said:


> I'm going to pop a SD JB7 in mine tomorrow!



Please do tell how that works out for you!


----------



## lookslikemeband

Praeco said:


> Please do tell how that works out for you!



Of course.


----------



## DISTORT6

themike said:


> These are my new babies, fresh from the masterminds at PRS - Hipshots, Schallers, Pegasus/Sentients with a split. Haven't posted a true NGD thread yet (its coming) but I figure Ill give you guys a taste.



Mike, how are those p'ups vs. the stockers? Did I miss the NGD like a dope or are you slacking?


----------



## themike

DISTORT6 said:


> Mike, how are those p'ups vs. the stockers? Did I miss the NGD like a dope or are you slacking?



Haha no you didn't miss it - Ive neglected NGD's a lot for some reason. I like them - definitely an upgrade for me. The stock ones aren't bad at all, but these are an improvement for sure. They are the pegasus so they arent as high output as the nazguls but through my rig I dont need help with output so I went with these and enjoy them


----------



## technomancer

themike said:


> Haha no you didn't miss it - Ive neglected NGD's a lot for some reason. I like them - definitely an upgrade for me. The stock ones aren't bad at all, but these are an improvement for sure. They are the pegasus so they arent as high output as the nazguls but through my rig I dont need help with output so I went with these and enjoy them



The SD black covers would have looked amazing on those 

Also the Pegasus is a beast of a pickup, had the Pegasus / Sentient set in my SE7 and the combo is fantastic. Can't really imagine needing anything hotter unless your amp doesn't have a lot of gain.... then again I tend to prefer lower output pickups as they usually have better clarity


----------



## DISTORT6

Thanks, guys! I'm also a lower output pickup guy and I get ALL my gain from my amp. No pedals. I'm going to have to give the Pegasus a try.


----------



## Shannon

I added a Floyd to mine.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/258853-my-prs-se-custom-24-7-string-now-floyd-rose.html


----------



## DISTORT6

Saw that Shannon! Friggin' awesome!


----------



## Shannon

DISTORT6 said:


> Saw that Shannon! Friggin' awesome!



I really wish PRS would make an SE 7 with their PRS trem.


----------



## andyjanson

Just seen the royal blue version in the Andertons sale for £499 in case any UK guys are interested  

PRS Custom 24 7-String Electric Guitar in Royal Blue | Andertons


----------



## Dayviewer

^ yup, and the Amethyst is up for pre-order there:
PRS SE Custom 24 7 String Amethyst | Andertons


----------



## FilBack

andyjanson said:


> Just seen the royal blue version in the Andertons sale for £499 in case any UK guys are interested
> 
> PRS Custom 24 7-String Electric Guitar in Royal Blue | Andertons



Thank you! Bought it!


----------



## Triple7

Eagerly awaiting the amethyst version to be available in the states. These are such awesome guitars, I plan on buying a second for an alternate tuning.


----------



## Dayviewer

Limited run of Charcoal Burst and Black Cherry spotted on Thomann:
PRS SE Custom 24 7-String CB 60th - Thomann UK
PRS SE Custom 24 7-String BC 60th - Thomann UK
No pics though


----------



## slowro

With the new Zach Myers hollowbody se out soon and limited run colours too I don't know if I should get either now because I can't decide between them!


----------



## Rick

Dayviewer said:


> Limited run of Charcoal Burst and Black Cherry spotted on Thomann:
> PRS SE Custom 24 7-String CB 60th - Thomann UK
> PRS SE Custom 24 7-String BC 60th - Thomann UK
> No pics though


----------



## Praeco

Hey guys,

Just got my PRS today(Customs ripped open the package like a bunch of lunatics...), and since there isn't really good pictures of the spalted maple finish of this guitar out there, I thought I might post some...

Picture 1
Picture 2
Picture 3
Picture 4


----------



## AliceLG

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand SOLD on the spalted maple! I had only seen 2 pics in the wild and I had my doubts. They have vanished.


----------



## andyjanson

Dayviewer said:


> Limited run of Charcoal Burst and Black Cherry spotted on Thomann:
> PRS SE Custom 24 7-String CB 60th - Thomann UK
> PRS SE Custom 24 7-String BC 60th - Thomann UK
> No pics though



Ebony fretboard? Aww man wish mine had ebony.


----------



## themike

Praeco said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my PRS today(Customs ripped open the package like a bunch of lunatics...), and since there isn't really good pictures of the spalted maple finish of this guitar out there, I thought I might post some...
> 
> Picture 1
> Picture 2
> Picture 3
> Picture 4




HOT DAMN, thats the stuff right there


----------



## richcastle66

so im going to purchase one of these in amethyst, and im looking into replacing the bridge with a hipshot. does any one know what size hipshot I would need? there is a .125 or .175 option on hipshots website.


----------



## Stijnson

Praeco said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my PRS today(Customs ripped open the package like a bunch of lunatics...), and since there isn't really good pictures of the spalted maple finish of this guitar out there, I thought I might post some...
> 
> Picture 1
> Picture 2
> Picture 3
> Picture 4


 
Stunning looking guitar! I love a good quality natural finish, more companies should do this. By far one of the nicest looking non-custom guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## Alex_IBZ

Dayviewer said:


> Limited run of Charcoal Burst and Black Cherry spotted on Thomann:
> PRS SE Custom 24 7-String CB 60th - Thomann UK
> PRS SE Custom 24 7-String BC 60th - Thomann UK
> No pics though



That no pic situation bummed me out so I ordered one  really stoked to see it, shipment is already on the way


----------



## JLP2005

Anyone know if these can come with neck profiles other than the Wide/thin? I'd really like to find something that is closer to my SE Akerfeldt in neck feel.


----------



## andyjanson

Na, just wide thin - seriously though man, it translates so well to a 7, everyone loves this profile


----------



## Alex_IBZ

By the way: there's now a pic of the red one available






PRS SE Custom 24 7-String BC 60th - Thomann UK


Still haven't had time to pick up my charcoal burst... 
But, to quote Dexter, tonight's the night!


----------



## andyjanson

Alex_IBZ said:


> Still haven't had time to pick up my charcoal burst...
> But, to quote Dexter, tonight's the night!



I await your all caps NGD with anticipation


----------



## Alex_IBZ

andyjanson said:


> I await your all caps NGD with anticipation



Might do that when there's more time and better weather (I hate that time of the year!).

Until then following pics will have to suffice...I present Charcoal Black! 
























Sorry for the not quite HD pictures, this was all very spontaneous...hope I could help out, though!


----------



## andyjanson

That's really nice man - the headstock in particular looks awesome. Also insanely jealous that yours has an ebony fretboard


----------



## Alex_IBZ

andyjanson said:


> That's really nice man - the headstock in particular looks awesome. Also insanely jealous that yours has an ebony fretboard



thanks man!

interesting piece of information: as you can see, it actually is not charcoal burst. seems the good people of Thomann made a tiny booboo  

the color is stunning nevertheless!



_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Rick

Damn, those are ....ing hot.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Rick said:


> Damn, those are ....ing hot.



Took the words right out of my ....ing mouth.


----------



## Vrollin

Wow, would loved it if it were a charcoal burst but that burst still looks amazing none the less! Not helping me with my GAS right now!!!


----------



## catch33

Hey guys,

I am also in for one of those babies.

Was highly anticipating the charcoal black pics, but as @Alex_IBZ mentioned, it doesn´t really look like the PRS´ original CB color option like eg. on this one:

PRS Tremonti 10 Top Charcoal Burst

This one here looks more like a tobacco burst or sth. 

Still pretty nice though !! 

But I´ve also got a question: 
Does anyone of you know, if it is possible to get any individual options or a build to order version in the same price range?
Like, I would prefer white/creme pickup frames and the "tiger style" pickups like on the spalted version on the charcoal.
Would my local dealer be able to order that with PRS?

Would just be more convenient than starting to mod it first thing you do once you get it


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

Being a Korean production guitar, I can assure you that PRS will not take any 'one-off' orders of this guitar. 

If you want changes to a PRS guitar, PRS will likely always offer the PTC, but at the simple level of work you're talking about, you're likely better off taking it on yourself.


----------



## Rick

s_k_mullins said:


> Took the words right out of my ....ing mouth.



Damn ....ing right.


----------



## Alex_IBZ

catch33 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am also in for one of those babies.
> 
> Was highly anticipating the charcoal black pics, but as @Alex_IBZ mentioned, it doesn´t really look like the PRS´ original CB color option like eg. on this one:
> 
> PRS Tremonti 10 Top Charcoal Burst
> 
> This one here looks more like a tobacco burst or sth.
> 
> Still pretty nice though !!
> 
> But I´ve also got a question:
> Does anyone of you know, if it is possible to get any individual options or a build to order version in the same price range?
> Like, I would prefer white/creme pickup frames and the "tiger style" pickups like on the spalted version on the charcoal.
> Would my local dealer be able to order that with PRS?
> 
> Would just be more convenient than starting to mod it first thing you do once you get it



I've already mentioned that *this is definitely not CB*, the declaration on the Thomann homepage is a mistake. 

Also, most likely there won't be CB version of the SE 7-String. Pardon me, gotta get back to "caressing" my new instrument


----------



## Seanthesheep

Since when did the SE-7s start coming with Ebony FBs?


----------



## technomancer

Seanthesheep said:


> Since when did the SE-7s start coming with Ebony FBs?



They're a Thomann limited run


----------



## Alex_IBZ

Alrighty, the official term for the color is: Tiger Eye Black Burst


----------



## philentology

Praeco said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my PRS today(Customs ripped open the package like a bunch of lunatics...), and since there isn't really good pictures of the spalted maple finish of this guitar out there, I thought I might post some...
> 
> Picture 1
> Picture 2
> Picture 3
> Picture 4



Super jealous of the spalted. I am jonesin for this (but in the USofA) or the amethyst version.


----------



## philentology

slowro said:


> With the new Zach Myers hollowbody se out soon and limited run colours too I don't know if I should get either now because I can't decide between them!



This too! But I really want a hard tail 7 string. I already built out a 6 string semi hollow tele with a piezo ... and I could easily do it to the 7 string. The ZM, not so much.. but it has a super sexy top.. and an f-hole. I want everything.


----------



## sl33py

Mike/guys, I'm very interested in this guitar. Will most likely be changing the pickups and tuning heads (maybe the bridge too, not sure how much difference it makes).

I'd like to know:
1) What model tuning pegs from Schaller are the most suitable?

2) Are the pickups on this guitar are 'regular' or 'F-spacing'? I'd like to get either a Dimarzio or maybe a Suhr HOT-7 (got the Aldrich in another guitar and love it), but I'm not sure on what spacing I need.

3) For the Hipshot bridge, do we need the .125 or the .175?

Thanks for any help in advance!



themike said:


> Not sure about 70s (shouldnt be a big issue) but you want necro 7s? Ill give you some necro 7s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my new babies, fresh from the masterminds at PRS - Hipshots, Schallers, Pegasus/Sentients with a split. Haven't posted a true NGD thread yet (its coming) but I figure Ill give you guys a taste.


----------



## DISTORT6

These Schallers are drop in, no drilling.

Schaller Mini Locking Tuners


----------



## sl33py

Thanks! And I found this about the bridge: https://www.hipshotproducts.com/faqs/category/hardtail.html
But still not 100% sure if the 125 or 175 would be best.

I get the impression the pickup size is somewhat normal as people seem to be dropping all kinds of Dimarzios and Seymour Duncans into them without issue (that I've read so far).


----------



## charlessalvacion

How is the Low B for standard tuning on these babies?


----------



## BlackMastodon

sl33py said:


> Thanks! And I found this about the bridge: https://www.hipshotproducts.com/faqs/category/hardtail.html
> But still not 100% sure if the 125 or 175 would be best.
> 
> I get the impression the pickup size is somewhat normal as people seem to be dropping all kinds of Dimarzios and Seymour Duncans into them without issue (that I've read so far).


The .175 base Hipshot is for guitars that have an angled neck as far as I know, so ones that have a TOM bridge. The .125 base one should work for this guitar I think.



charlessalvacion said:


> How is the Low B for standard tuning on these babies?


Seemed great to me. I didn't keep it in standard for all that long, though.


----------



## Gungre

Should recieve this one monday og tuesday 




Alex_IBZ said:


> By the way: there's now a pic of the red one available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRS SE Custom 24 7-String BC 60th - Thomann UK
> 
> 
> Still haven't had time to pick up my charcoal burst...
> But, to quote Dexter, tonight's the night!


----------



## Voron

Have made a test with my:


Drop G tuning 
A little bit too much for this scale, but it does it well I Think


----------



## 27InchScale

Voron said:


> Have made a test with my:
> 
> 
> Drop G tuning
> A little bit too much for this scale, but it does it well I Think




what string guage are u using? I have 11-62 on my prs 7 and they do fine, 64 might do better. I tune to g#. How do u like the pups while tuning that low, i was really surprised myself.


----------



## bouVIP

So just placed an order for 1 of these in Amethyst from a friend's store. So excited, but it's gonna take a few weeks to come in!


----------



## Rick

Voron said:


> Have made a test with my:
> 
> 
> Drop G tuning
> A little bit too much for this scale, but it does it well I Think




Sir, are you in a band?


----------



## Randict

Just ordered a PRS SE 7 after a long trip to my local guitar shop trying out all I could find.

I was really impressed with the PRS overall and in my opinion it smashed the other stuff I tried including

ESP LTD MH417
ESP LTD EC407
Ibanez RGIX27FEQM
Jackson Soloist 7 (Can't remember it's actual name)
Schecter ATX C-7
plus a few extras that I can't remember at this time haha.

I loved how dynamic it was and you really got the definition on every note. Something that I felt was lost in the wide range of EMG equipped 7 strings available at the moment (especially the Ibanez, I really wanted to love that guitar but something about the one I tried just had no definition in the lower string, especially when trying to incorporate it into chords)

Thinking about upgrading to some dimarzios are bare knuckle pickups down the line just for a bit more output but apart from that this guitar is amazing. My friend got the spalted maple one they had in store and I am about to order the Black Cherry one...very nice.


----------



## Voron

I use 11-56 + 68 for a drop G string in this video


----------



## Voron

Rick said:


> Sir, are you in a band?


Yes, I plays in my own project at the moment...
Here is my official video if you want to have a look on it 
VORON - "Kill This Day" feat. Mus - "Arkan" [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube
Nothing fancy just an extreme metal power trio with some ethnic influences


----------



## Jason2112

I just got an SE 7 last week. I went with black because I'm not fond of looking at the multi-piece back. My impressions are not quite the same as others, so YMMV. No pics yet but here's my thoughts:

Bridge - I find the bridge to be just ok. The overly thick chrome cladding on most import bridges is a turn-off for me. The hipshot looks like a good option to help increase sustain.

Pickups - I like the stock SE HFS/VB pickups for most things. I was really surprised. I'm not going to replace them right away.

Tuners - the stock tuners are horrible, I find myself making tuning adjustments far more often than I should.

Scale length - I primarily play PRS guitars so the 25" scale doesn't bother me, but I can't see how anyone would tune to anything lower than A and be happy. I don't play that low, but even tuned to A the 7th string is loose and rattles like a mofo.

Weight/neck shape - the weight is nice, mine is just over 7.5 lbs. The neck profile is really comfortable based on other 7's I've played (I don't like thin necks).

Fit/Finish - For a budget-line import guitar, it seems well made. No issues with the frets or inlays (the inlays look surprisingly good). I found one or two areas where the finish got goobered but nothing out of the ordinary for the price range. It looks like PRS chose to use cheaper hardware to help offset the construction costs and keep the price somewhat reasonable. That's good for those of us who want to do upgrades and build on a good foundation.

Overall it's one of the better non-MIJ import guitars I've played. It sounds and plays like a traditional 6-string with an added low B rather than a purpose-built guitar for low-tuned metal. More jazz, less metal IMO but an outstanding rock guitar for sure. I do think the scale length could be an issue for some. Then again, if you want to play that low maybe you should be playing bass instead


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Anectine_Matt said:


> I'm going to make one of these in sunburst mine shortly. Excitement is building up.



So I did end up doing that, and I threw a set of chrome covered Aftermaths in as well, and it's just a straight up murder machine, haha. 







Since revisiting this thread, I'm totally planning to order one of those black cherry ones now too, those look so damn nice and the ebony fretboard is a sweet bonus. Yesss, time to plan out another guitar, the cycle continues, haha.


----------



## SolidUdo

Been curious about this guitar since I first read about it. 
But there wasn't a guitar shop anywhere near my place that had one, so I had no chance of trying one out.
Since I already have a US built PRS (custom 24) that´s flawless I wasn´t sure about the build on the SE series.

But after some research and seeing the TEBB limited run on Thomann I went for it, and it´s a dream!! Plays and sounds awesome!
It´s right up there with my Ibanez Prestige 7 (which costs twice the money).

Though I liked the sound of the stock pickups the bridge one didn't have the clarity and response I need, so I swapped it for a D-Sonic.

To sum up, freakin´awesome guitar and I would buy it for twice the money tbh.


----------



## Vrollin

The finish on those limited runs is sexual! Doesnt help my GAS at all!


----------



## SolidUdo

Vrollin said:


> The finish on those limited runs is sexual! Doesnt help my GAS at all!



I KNOW!! 
Since I got this one my minds keeps screaming "YES!!"  in buying the black cherry one but my wallet isn´t as excited


----------



## Vrollin

Lets hope next year brings a wider range of finishes! Fingers crossed for quilted finishes!


----------



## SolidUdo

Vrollin said:


> Lets hope next year brings a wider range of finishes! Fingers crossed for quilted finishes!



Hell yes to this! 
I do like the Amethyst one, but some of the pics I´ve seen shows a more pink shade than a purple one


----------



## Blasphemer

I've got a couple questions on these

1. Does the gig bag that comes with the guitar offer decent protection?

2. How are the frets? I tend to play fairly hard and require a fret job every few years. Do these feel like they'd hold up to the standard fare?

3. Are dimarzios a direct swap? I want to put in a CL/LF pair.


----------



## ah_graylensman

Blasphemer said:


> I've got a couple questions on these
> 
> 1. Does the gig bag that comes with the guitar offer decent protection?



The SE gig bags are pretty nice, as gig bags go.



Blasphemer said:


> 2. How are the frets? I tend to play fairly hard and require a fret job every few years. Do these feel like they'd hold up to the standard fare?



My experience has been that the frets on these are quite solid and as well done as you're going to find on an import guitar. (Both of the PRS SEs I own have better fretwok than your average Gibson USA model...)



Blasphemer said:


> 3. Are dimarzios a direct swap? I want to put in a CL/LF pair.



AFAICT, yes.


----------



## SolidUdo

I saw that ah_graylensman answered your questions but I just want to add to:

2. How are the frets? I tend to play fairly hard and require a fret job every few years. Do these feel like they'd hold up to the standard fare?

Yes, they feel sturdy and really well done. 
BUT, in my opinon they´re just a tad too small. I feel as they are smaller than the one´s on my PRS Custom 24, and I don´see them as very big.
But as far as quality goes, A+ my friend.


All good and rock on!


----------



## Joose

My LTD Viper 407 was stolen a few weeks ago... thinking about picking up one of these.

Here's my one question, as I've played one and think they're great for the price, just need a pickup swap:

I tune 7's to Drop B and a low F#; and no I do not want an 8 string. 

How do these guitars work for something like that? Will a string somewhere between .068 and .074 fit? I assume a new nut or at least filing would be necessary, but how what about the bridge and all that jazz? I like the shorter scales.


----------



## jwade

You'll have to drill out the tuner hole a little bit if you're going for a 74, but otherwise it works just fine. I was playing mine at g# standard/dropped B & E before I sold it. Quite stable, bridge was great.


----------



## Joose

jwade said:


> You'll have to drill out the tuner hole a little bit if you're going for a 74, but otherwise it works just fine. I was playing mine at g# standard/dropped B & E before I sold it. Quite stable, bridge was great.





Thanks. I doubt I'd go all the way up to a 74, as the 68 on the Viper worked great, but ya never know! They really do seem like great guitars for the money. Wish I could find one in that Tiger Burst, but it seems that all of the US sites only have blue, sunburst, black and amethyst.


----------



## Tisca

Praeco said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my PRS today(Customs ripped open the package like a bunch of lunatics...), and since there isn't really good pictures of the spalted maple finish of this guitar out there, I thought I might post some...
> 
> Picture 1
> Picture 2
> Picture 3
> Picture 4



Who is/was offering this spalted top version?


----------



## Seanthesheep

Just realized PRS cut the Royal Blue SE7s. That sucks big time


----------



## AliceLG

Tisca said:


> Who is/was offering this spalted top version?



Thomann. I got one a couple of months ago 

Look here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/266223-ngd-prs-se-7-spalted-maple-yeeeeeah.html


----------



## Lickers

Did someone say Spalt?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/271547-ngd-yes-its-another-prs-se.html



Jason2112 said:


> I just got an SE 7 last week. I went with black because I'm not fond of looking at the multi-piece back. My impressions are not quite the same as others, so YMMV.


 
My findings were very similar to yours, but it's clear there can be a sizeable variation on quality.



Jason2112 said:


> Bridge - I find the bridge to be just ok. The overly thick chrome cladding on most import bridges is a turn-off for me. The hipshot looks like a good option to help increase sustain.


 
The bridge quality on the shop example and the one I have were both excellent. Sustain is very strong. A Hipshot bridge was my original intention to swap to but I may hold off on this.



Jason2112 said:


> Pickups - I like the stock SE HFS/VB pickups for most things. I was really surprised. I'm not going to replace them right away.


 
They're really not up to muster and are unusually voiced in my eyes (ears) so a definite change for me.



Jason2112 said:


> Tuners - the stock tuners are horrible, I find myself making tuning adjustments far more often than I should.


 
Couldn't agree more on the shop model I tried. They felt very poor. 
I bought the guitar expecting to make the change to aftermarket locking tuners but the tuners on my guitar are as stable as I could want. Very smooth and accurate transitions, too.



Jason2112 said:


> Scale length - I primarily play PRS guitars so the 25" scale doesn't bother me, but I can't see how anyone would tune to anything lower than A and be happy. I don't play that low, but even tuned to A the 7th string is loose and rattles like a mofo.


 
Agreed. Standard tuning of dropping one step is about the limit with 10's fitted. Nevertheless, in standard or Bb, it feels absolutely fine.



Jason2112 said:


> Weight/neck shape - the weight is nice, mine is just over 7.5 lbs. The neck profile is really comfortable based on other 7's I've played (I don't like thin necks).


 
My favouite part of this guitar. So comfy either sitting or playing with superb upper fret access and comfort. 



Jason2112 said:


> Fit/Finish - For a budget-line import guitar, it seems well made. No issues with the frets or inlays (the inlays look surprisingly good). I found one or two areas where the finish got goobered but nothing out of the ordinary for the price range. It looks like PRS chose to use cheaper hardware to help offset the construction costs and keep the price somewhat reasonable. That's good for those of us who want to do upgrades and build on a good foundation.


 
Overall it's one of the better non-MIJ import guitars I've played. It sounds and plays like a traditional 6-string with an added low B rather than a purpose-built guitar for low-tuned metal. More jazz, less metal IMO but an outstanding rock guitar for sure. I do think the scale length could be an issue for some. Then again, if you want to play that low maybe you should be playing bass instead [/QUOTE]


Exactly my findings on the matter, too - especially with regards to it's application as more of a rock/jazz/blues instrument.

The binding on the shop model had several marks and there were some glue spots on the binding that had bled out from the fret beds and were laquered over - which would have been fine if they painted over the glue first! Overall, very nice indeed and the quality of the inlays was also excellent. Thankfully, mine is flawless!

I have the same thoughts as you with regards to the guitar as a base - modding it will make it absolutely killer.


----------



## Tisca

Well f**k me. I must have just started looking into these just after they sold out. No wonder they did, easily the sexiest one. The TEBB looks decent in some photos but I'm not quite sold. A spalted I would have bought right away.



AliceLG said:


> Thomann. I got one a couple of months ago
> 
> Look here:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/266223-ngd-prs-se-7-spalted-maple-yeeeeeah.html


----------



## bouVIP

Finally got my hands on 1 and they are awesome!


----------



## AliceLG

That Amethyst one is already on my wishlist. Soooooon, but not so very soooooon.



Lickers said:


> ...
> 
> The binding on the shop model had several marks and there were some glue spots on the binding that had bled out from the fret beds and were laquered over - which would have been fine if they painted over the glue first! Overall, very nice indeed and the quality of the inlays was also excellent. Thankfully, mine is flawless!
> 
> ...



I haven't seen any binding issues, but they may be harder to catch with the clear finish.

The inlays were a really nice surprise. I had never seen an SE up close so I was expecting some lame plastic birds, not the MOP beauties that they are.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

Wow Tiger Black Eye Burst finish. Limited edition for Thomann 60 pieces
Looks amazing!!!! That binding!!!


----------



## DISTORT6

HOLY CRAP! That's *NICE*!  ^^^^^


----------



## MistaSnowman

Seanthesheep said:


> Just realized PRS cut the Royal Blue SE7s. That sucks big time



Sorry to be late on this but Musician's Friend still sells the Royal Blue...


PRS SE 7-String Flame Maple Top Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## weirdoku

I can't decide between this (spalted top) and the Chapman ML7-T. I love both for their simpleness, nothing too fancy. ML7 is bang on my ideal budget but I can stretch to this PRS too. I play mostly metal stuff although starting to tone things down a bit and going for more cleaner tones. 

I have a 6 string in drop C, a 7 string in standard, sometimes drop the low B to an A. Both are Ibanez RG guitars, 25.5 scale. I'm sure both PRS and Chapman guitars are of good quality but I'm edging slightly towards the PRS because it's just so damn beautiful and just because it's PRS, it's not the best reason I know but look at it! 

Since I play in standard most of the time anyway on my current 7 I doubt I would notice much of a difference in the 0.5 difference? I'm using 64 54 42 30 17 13 10 on the 7 and the same on the 6 minus the 64.

I just want one nice, good quality guitar to call my Holy Grail!

EDIT: Ah what the heck I've pre-ordered the spalted top!


----------



## ngrungebb91

ITS NOT FAIR. Why does the EU get the special SE7's while us here in the U.S. get shafted on it. I want one with an ebony fretboard.Thats all I ask  lol. I'm torn between this and the ESP LTD AW-7. The ESP has everything I need but, I have a love for PRS since I have a Mike Mushok Baritone. <3 If I have the money together.. maybe I can order that Tiger Black Eye Burst one from the EU. $896 USD including shipping to get it to me.. I wonder..


----------



## weirdoku

It might not be fair but we pay more for lots of things. Price in the UK ranged from £500 to £675 when I got mine last week.


----------



## ngrungebb91

Is it possible a U.S. dealer can contact PRS and order me a Tiger Eye Brown Burst?


----------



## Forkface

ngrungebb91 said:


> Is it possible a U.S. dealer can contact PRS and order me a Tiger Eye Brown Burst?



the point of limited dealer runs is exclusivity, so I don't think this would be possible.


----------



## ngrungebb91

Forkface said:


> the point of limited dealer runs is exclusivity, so I don't think this would be possible.



Oh.. Thats so stupid. I hate PRS but I love them at the same time...  I will give the local dealer a visit in the next day. He's in cahoots with PRS big time... I know that for sure. Paul himself has came to the store several times and they have a bunch of private stock guitars in there too. He even made a deal with them to not allow the local Guitar Center to NOT carry new PRS's, only used because he is that big of a seller to them. PRS is HIS main seller in this area. So maybe he can give them a call?? Worth a shot haha. I just reaaaaaaaaaaaally want that ebony fretboard.


----------



## themike

ngrungebb91 said:


> Is it possible a U.S. dealer can contact PRS and order me a Tiger Eye Brown Burst?


 
Yes but they are required to order a minimum amount of them - its based on a run, not single guitar.


----------



## jcar24

Can someone pls confirm which locking tuners are direct drop in fits? I've been reading this entire thread and I think someone suggested schaller mini? Can someone link me to the exact ones? Thanks


----------



## ngrungebb91

Well it's official.... I thought it would've been possible but NO U.S. PRS dealer has access to get the Tiger Eye Black Burst... There are none in U.S. warehouses, They are all in Europe. The local dealer talked to the PRS rep right when I was there. So... I have a decision to make.. Is it worth it buying from Thomann and getting it shipped to the U.S?.. I might call Thomann tomorrow morning to get some details. I have $10 worth international calling minutes on my phone


----------



## AliceLG

^^

Well I guess it depends on how much you really want this guitar, and how much more are you willing to pay. Because you're certainly going to get rammed on this one. EU prices for guitars are on an exchange rate pretty close to 1$ = 1&#8364;, which is way of the mark. And you'll have to take care of shipping and import taxes as well.


----------



## Andromalia

ngrungebb91 said:


> ITS NOT FAIR. Why does the EU get the special SE7's while us here in the U.S. get shafted on it.



No problem, I'll trade you with the made in USA offerings you get.


----------



## Alex_IBZ

ngrungebb91 said:


> ITS NOT FAIR. Why does the EU get the special SE7's while us here in the U.S. get shafted on it.



Bummer, huh? That one time us Europeans have the edge 







Fitted mine with a BKP Aftermath in the bridge now, lovin' it!


----------



## ngrungebb91

Alex_IBZ said:


> Bummer, huh? That one time us Europeans have the edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted mine with a BKP Aftermath in the bridge now, lovin' it!




Lol, oh so jealous.


----------



## Forrest_H

Does anyone know how hard it is to swap the pickups for the Pegasus/Sentient combo while still using the coil splitters? I don't know why, but it seems like it'd be difficult.

Damn you insomnia, for muddling my thinking


----------



## AliceLG

It's just a regular pickup change. You just have to figure out the equivalence in color codes for both wirings and solder accordingly. If I remember correctly, PRS splits one pup to the screw coil and the other to the slug, so the middle position (both coils parallel) is hum-cancelling.


----------



## Alex_IBZ

While on the subject, here a heads up: covered BKP won't fit right away. The route and rings are too tight, so a little work has to be done. Nothing major, but it's an unexpected hassle.


----------



## weirdoku

Alex_IBZ said:


> Bummer, huh? That one time us Europeans have the edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted mine with a BKP Aftermath in the bridge now, lovin' it!



Thinking about changing my pickups. Something BKP or Nazgul/Sentient.

What string gauge you got on yours? Mines tuned to standard but the strings feels so floppy.


----------



## ah_graylensman

jcar24 said:


> Can someone pls confirm which locking tuners are direct drop in fits?



Gotoh MLB-3(?)
Grover 406 (FWIW these are the ones I've used)
Schaller M6 mini-locking


----------



## weirdoku

weirdoku said:


> Thinking about changing my pickups. Something BKP or Nazgul/Sentient.
> 
> What string gauge you got on yours? Mines tuned to standard but the strings feels so floppy.



Scratch that. Mine is being sent back for a refund. I had a proper look over the guitar again and noticed that multiple frets are flat on the treble side of the neck. Been exchanging multiple emails with shop and the guy is trying to say that flat frets are okay on a guitar that should have round, crowned frets. I could get it crowned but theres definitely not enough material for a recrown. Plus I ain't paying for it. They would have to look at it first but I didn't want the trouble of sending it back and forth. Got him to check the other SE 24 7s in stock and even he said they have the same issue so no point getting an exchange. Time to look for another 7 I guess. Really liked that spalt maple top as well.


----------



## JejeLaFrite

Hi there,

I also bought one of theses beauty. It wasn't planned, but once I tried it, it was love at first sight !

The overall look, the super playable neck, the interresting non-high output mic and the numerous pickups combinations convinced me 

However, with hindsight, I think they should have carved more the body, because it looks a bit flat, and the boday shape isn't super ergonomic while playing seated, it block my right arms ( I'm addicted to my JP7 right arm special cutaway  ).

Anyway, besides of that, I really like that guitar !

A small video to it live in action: Cm Rock guitar solo - YouTube









Cheers,


----------



## MistaSnowman

Although there's a separate NGD thread of my SE Custom 7, I have this pic of both of my SE's....


----------



## JejeLaFrite

Wow, love the PRS SE 245. Which finishing is that ?
It's close to tobacco sunburst, but not exactly that :\


----------



## MistaSnowman

JejeLaFrite said:


> Wow, love the PRS SE 245. Which finishing is that ?
> It's close to tobacco sunburst, but not exactly that :\



According to the GC I bought it from, it is Tobacco Sunburst (I'm colorblind so I can't truly confirm that )


----------



## JejeLaFrite

Interresting. The tobacco sunburst seems shiny on website picture and your seems matt, which I do prefer. Maybe a light difference 

Anyway, cool guitar !



MistaSnowman said:


> According to the GC I bought it from, it is Tobacco Sunburst (I'm colorblind so I can't truly confirm that )


----------



## Forrest_H

Has anyone found a cheaper alternative to the Sperzel Locking Tuners? Seems a bit steep to me


----------



## weirdoku

Vanson Locking tuners.


----------



## AliceLG

^^ +1

Just got some delivered, they look good and feel very sturdy. I still have to install them though. But it's really hard to beat that price.


----------



## ngrungebb91

Does anyone have any recommendations on some Black Tusq nuts?? Where would you even get them?? People who have modified their SE-7 tell me what you think!


----------



## Vrollin

ngrungebb91 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on some Black Tusq nuts?? Where would you even get them?? People who have modified their SE-7 tell me what you think!



Black tusq goes on everything of mine, check the website and figure out which one you need against the measurements and order the part number on ebay, plenty on there and cheap...


----------



## ngrungebb91

Vrollin said:


> Black tusq goes on everything of mine, check the website and figure out which one you need against the measurements and order the part number on ebay, plenty on there and cheap...



Which one would work on their website? I did some measurements and the length is coming up to 1.89 inches on the calipers... nothing on here matches it. The Carvin one is the closest match. Black TUSQ XL Guitar Nuts


----------



## ah_graylensman

Here's my 2nd one:






Amethyst finish, Grover 406G tuners, Q-Parts Ringo knobs, Schaller strap locks, Bare Knuckles Emerald-7 pickups, and a 5-way super switch. Tuned to drop-A. (Still looking for a gold drop-in replacement bridge.)


----------



## Vrollin

ngrungebb91 said:


> Which one would work on their website? I did some measurements and the length is coming up to 1.89 inches on the calipers... nothing on here matches it. The Carvin one is the closest match. Black TUSQ XL Guitar Nuts



This one is 1.89", don tknow if it matches all your other required measurements though...?


----------



## Forrest_H

weirdoku said:


> Vanson Locking tuners.





AliceLG said:


> ^^ +1
> 
> Just got some delivered, they look good and feel very sturdy. I still have to install them though. But it's really hard to beat that price.



Sorry to necrobump, but which ones did you guys go with? The sets on ebay are confusing


----------



## AliceLG

Forrest_H said:


> Sorry to necrobump, but which ones did you guys go with? The sets on ebay are confusing



I just wrote them thru eBay and asked. They told me to order any 7 string set and put as Additional Information that I wanted a 4L + 3R set. Just shoot them an email with any question you might have. They were pretty helpful and fast to answer.


----------



## Forrest_H

AliceLG said:


> I just wrote them thru eBay and asked. They told me to order any 7 string set and put as Additional Information that I wanted a 4L + 3R set. Just shoot them an email with any question you might have. They were pretty helpful and fast to answer.



Thank you so much for your help man! Have you installed yours yet? Did you need to do any modifications to the headstock or anything?


----------



## Gungre

Had a custom nut installet on mine, and now I'm running a .74 as B.
Love it.


----------



## jwade

That's a hell of a lot of tension for a B!


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

Just wanted to share my PRS SE 7, my first seven.











The neck is thinner than my esp eclipse. Still need to get used to the width.


----------



## AliceLG

Forrest_H said:


> Thank you so much for your help man! Have you installed yours yet? Did you need to do any modifications to the headstock or anything?



I finally got to install them about 2 weeks ago. They work like a charm and are indeed drop-in replacements.


----------



## Demean

Here's one I received a couple of weeks back now. I bought it with the intention of making changes - not that there was anything wrong with it.

I was expecting to need to change the bridge, but this one feels surprisingly sturdy!

I don't think pictures do this thing any justice, so I've tried to represent it as best as I can, but I can't seem to get the colour right!






I've only put some new pickups in there for now (DiMarzio Illuminators), but I'll also be replacing the nut with a TUSQ one, and maybe changing the tuners, or at least the tuner buttons to bone or rosewood.


----------



## brownsounds

Pulled the trigger on an SE Custom 24 7-string with the amethyst finish! Samash had them listed for $400 so I couldn't resist. I've never really modded or customized my guitars before and I really want to with this one. What changes can I make to the guitar to make it more like a USA PRS? I do know that I want to eventually replace the pickups to maybe all white BPKs. Also thinking of changing the tuners to locking tuners and getting some dark wood tuning buttons. The only thing I'm not really a fan of is that the headstock and back of the neck are black. Anyone have any advice on sanding that down to the wood finish? I want to reseal it after that but I think natural wood would look a lot better than black. Any other mod ideas would be appreciated! I'll post pictures once it arrives on Tuesday!


----------



## androponic

@brownsounds, thanks for mentioning the sweet price at samash. I just ordered the Amethyst one myself. I got a Sapphire blue custom 24 six string from sweetwater earlier this week for 398.00 and now the custom 24 seven string for only a dollar more. These prices are a freaking steal. The sweetwater sale is gone now but SamAsh still has the sevens for 398 in two colors. limited quantities so anyone else who is interested better hurry up. Im sure they wont last much longer.


----------



## weirdoku

That price is nuts. In UK I paid over $1K equivalent for the spalted maple version. Sent the thing back though haha.


----------



## brownsounds

androponic said:


> @brownsounds, thanks for mentioning the sweet price at samash. I just ordered the Amethyst one myself. I got a Sapphire blue custom 24 six string from sweetwater earlier this week for 398.00 and now the custom 24 seven string for only a dollar more. These prices are a freaking steal. The sweetwater sale is gone now but SamAsh still has the sevens for 398 in two colors. limited quantities so anyone else who is interested better hurry up. Im sure they wont last much longer.



No problem bud! Way too good of a price.


----------



## shinksma

My first post on this forum, although some users may recognize me from elsewhere...

I had been lusting after a PRS 7-string in Amethyst, and my girlfriend had made it quite clear that I was on guitar-stuff-quarantine until after Christmas, because who knows what Santa will bring?

As it turns out, Santa got a chance to pick up my desired guitar from Sam Ash for that great deal, and I found it under the tree on Christmas Day. Yay for me!

A pic or two:






A nice shot showing off the natural binding:






Anyway, I have ordered a set of D'Addario EXL140-8s to slap on (discarding the 8th string - well, saving it for my baritone, I suppose), because the top/thick B-string is flabbier than I would like, especially if I tune to drop-A. I usually play hybrid 10s (light tops, heavy bottoms) on my electrics, so the stock strings aren't my cuppa tea.

I'll keep it stock for now, but the idea of swapping out pups for something like a Nazgul/Sentient combo sounds really interesting...

I've been lurking sevenstring.org for a while, but now I have a reason to post, I suppose. Dunno if I'll have anything actually useful to add...


----------



## Brody

Hey guys, 

I'm sure that this question has been addressed before but I was not able to find it. How do these SEs handle very low tunings? I'm talking like drop F# or Drop G#. Anyone?


----------



## gujukal

Here's my PRS SE Custom 7 i got yesterday! 



Hasn't been able to play much with it but i really really like it so far, i think i was lucky with the top, it looks better than the photos from the web store i bought it from :O


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

gujukal said:


> Here's my PRS SE Custom 7 i got yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't been able to play much with it but i really really like it so far, i think i was lucky with the top, it looks better than the photos from the web store i bought it from :O



Congrats! 
I have the same guitar and think it's a great player, and is super comfortable to play.


----------



## juka

It's really a pity that this model is phased out 
Let's hope they are just making space for a S2 7string, but nothing been announced yet


----------



## Anquished

juka said:


> It's really a pity that this model is phased out
> Let's hope they are just making space for a S2 7string, but nothing been announced yet



I'm hoping for a Holcomb SE 7.


----------



## gujukal

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Congrats!
> I have the same guitar and think it's a great player, and is super comfortable to play.



Indeed it is, the radius is only 10" but tbh, i almost prefer it over 20" radius. I guess higher radius makes bends easier but 10" is fine bending on.


----------



## gujukal

Anquished said:


> I'm hoping for a Holcomb SE 7.



Yes, would be nice with an USA made Holcomb 7 also, would probably never be able to afford it though ^^


----------



## ImNotAhab

Anquished said:


> I'm hoping for a Holcomb SE 7.



Second.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Anquished said:


> I'm hoping for a Holcomb SE 7.





ImNotAhab said:


> Second.



third


----------



## celticelk

juka said:


> It's really a pity that this model is phased out
> Let's hope they are just making space for a S2 7string, but nothing been announced yet



The 7-string SE is still listed on the PRS 2017 line webpage.


----------



## Spicypickles

You fellers that want a Holcomb 7 need to take it to PRS. I've emailed em a few times about it. Make them aware of the demand.


----------



## juka

celticelk said:


> The 7-string SE is still listed on the PRS 2017 line webpage.



Yes, it's still on their homepage, but not updated as the other SEs.
And all the big PRS dealers around the world either have them listed as "out of stock" or heavily discounted with commentaries like "while stocks last".


----------



## celticelk

juka said:


> Yes, it's still on their homepage, but not updated as the other SEs.
> And all the big PRS dealers around the world either have them listed as "out of stock" or heavily discounted with commentaries like "while stocks last".



As far as "not updated" goes, PRS says on their blog post launching the '17 models that they've updated the logo for "nearly all" of the guitars in the line, which necessarily means that some continuing models are not getting the updated logo. No idea about the dealer stock issue.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

celticelk said:


> As far as "not updated" goes, PRS says on their blog post launching the '17 models that they've updated the logo for "nearly all" of the guitars in the line, which necessarily means that some continuing models are not getting the updated logo. No idea about the dealer stock issue.



My guess is that PRS is not making any more of the SE 7's but is keeping them up on their page to encourage the sale of the SE 7's that have already been made. They seem to have focused their attention on their 277's for those interested in extended range for 2017. I'm sure they'll introduce some 7's again in the future in the SE line or maybe even try their hand at a USA version.

I think the big issue they have to figure out is scale length. Personally, I love my SE7's 25" scale, but this seems to be a negative to most 7 string players who are today obsessed with longer scale lengths. I think PRS's best bet for selling a 7-string would be to make a Holcomb SE 7. It seems that the Holcomb SE is flying off shelves. I'm certain a 7-string Holcomb SE would be almost equally as successful and would be PRS's best investment in the near future.


----------



## zeropoint

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I think PRS's best bet for selling a 7-string would be to make a Holcomb SE 7. It seems that the Holcomb SE is flying off shelves. I'm certain a 7-string Holcomb SE would be almost equally as successful and would be PRS's best investment in the near future.



Or a 7-string Holcomb USA.

I'd buy either. 100%. The 6 is killer even as an SE.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

juka said:


> Yes, it's still on their homepage, but not updated as the other SEs.
> And all the big PRS dealers around the world either have them listed as "out of stock" or heavily discounted with commentaries like "while stocks last".



For those wondering about the SE-7, go to 3:03.



TL;DR: Discontinued "for 2017". He isn't sure, but he makes it sound like they're hinting something for 2018.


----------



## Anquished

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For those wondering about the SE-7, go to 3:03.
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR: Discontinued "for 2017". He isn't sure, but he makes it sound like they're hinting something for 2018.




Damn I wish I'd grabbed one while I still could. I had a few things higher up the GAS list which needed purchasing first.

I think I'll wait it out now and see if we get anything 2018.


----------



## js75

Thought about getting rid of mine but it is to much fun to play.A 27 inch scale would be killer.


----------



## Triple7

I love the SE-7. I own 2, and don't plan on getting rid of them. A really comfortable guitar. I also only play them in standard, so I can understand someone's want for a longer scale.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I just realized I never posted in this thread when I got my SE-7 earlier this year...and now that I hear they are discontinued for now, I am sure glad I picked one up when I did!! I love mine, and it plays and sounds phenomenal! If anyone who is so inclined finds one on the used market for a good price, I highly recommend picking it up.


----------



## Sparkplug

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I think PRS's best bet for selling a 7-string would be to make a Holcomb SE 7.



or a Mike Mushok SE7. But that won't happen until he's going to release new stuff with Staind. I would buy a 7 string version of his silverburst baritone 6 in a minute.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Sparkplug said:


> or a Mike Mushok SE7. But that won't happen until he's going to release new stuff with Staind. I would buy a 7 string version of his silverburst baritone 6 in a minute.



That makes two of us on that one! That silverburst baritone is about perfect for me, I'd like to pick one up used someday when I have the funds. I got to see Mike's custom bari 7's up close and personal when I saw Saint Asonia a couple months back, and those are sure some drool-worthy guitars...but yeah, unfortunately, you need the selling power of a group like Staind to sell a signature model, and unfortunately, Saint Asonia doesn't quite have that power yet.


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Couple of pics of mine you guys might like. The sunburst has a set of chrome BK Aftermaths, and the amethyst has chrome Painkillers.


----------



## angl2k

Anectine_Matt said:


> Couple of pics of mine you guys might like. The sunburst has a set of chrome BK Aftermaths, and the amethyst has chrome Painkillers.



Great pair of guitars 

How do you like the BKP's? Looking to put some in my SE7 but not sure which to take.

Also, did the covered pickups fit in the cavity without extra routing? I measured mine and it seemed a little cramped in there.


----------



## gujukal

BrailleDecibel said:


> I just realized I never posted in this thread when I got my SE-7 earlier this year...and now that I hear they are discontinued for now, I am sure glad I picked one up when I did!! I love mine, and it plays and sounds phenomenal! If anyone who is so inclined finds one on the used market for a good price, I highly recommend picking it up.



REALLY want one in purple, too bad they are hard to get by :S


----------



## Vrollin

Sparkplug said:


> or a Mike Mushok SE7. But that won't happen until he's going to release new stuff with Staind. I would buy a 7 string version of his silverburst baritone 6 in a minute.



Where are you hearing that staind are even potentially a thing any more? Last I was following was none of the members had any interest in getting together to put anything together... I love staind, so I hope there is something in the works I've missed!


----------



## Sparkplug

Vrollin said:


> Where are you hearing that staind are even potentially a thing any more? Last I was following was none of the members had any interest in getting together to put anything together... I love staind, so I hope there is something in the works I've missed!



Nothing specific, just an Interview from 2015 in which Aaron Lewis stated that they definitely record another album in the future but are fully satisfied by their current works. 

It was more like a wish, since his Baritone guitars were available even when Staind's popularity went down since their self titled album and Mike always was some kind of figurehead for PRS' heavier part.


----------



## Anectine_Matt

angl2k said:


> Great pair of guitars
> 
> How do you like the BKP's? Looking to put some in my SE7 but not sure which to take.
> 
> Also, did the covered pickups fit in the cavity without extra routing? I measured mine and it seemed a little cramped in there.



Thanks! It's hard to go wrong with BK's in my opinion, particularly on these PRS's, they turned what were already great guitars for the price into instruments that I pretty much can't go without now. That one with the Aftermaths gets more love than any of my other guitars, haha.

No extra routing but the luthier I took mine to ended up having to shave the pickup rings down a little bit in order to fit the covers, which was the case on both guitars, but otherwise it was already pretty close.


----------



## gujukal

angl2k said:


> Great pair of guitars
> 
> How do you like the BKP's? Looking to put some in my SE7 but not sure which to take.
> 
> Also, did the covered pickups fit in the cavity without extra routing? I measured mine and it seemed a little cramped in there.



I got a set of BKP Juggernauts that i will install in it soon, can tell you what i think of it when it's done. I think the stock pickups are okay though, neck pickup sounds really sweet with a lead patch. Bridge pickup lacks some bite to it though for djent stuff, it seems to be a bit too low output to suit metal.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

gujukal said:


> I got a set of BKP Juggernauts that i will install in it soon, can tell you what i think of it when it's done. I think the stock pickups are okay though, neck pickup sounds really sweet with a lead patch. Bridge pickup lacks some bite to it though for djent stuff, it seems to be a bit too low output to suit metal.



I agree, the neck pickup sounds really good for doing leads (especially with some reverb thrown in). 

The bridge pickup is actually quite high output. I think the issue is not so much output but EQ. The HFS SE 7 pickup is really thick (lots of low end) which makes it more difficult to get those aggressive djenty or metal tones, and similarly, it doesn't have the 'note clarity' a lot of prog metal players are looking for. Still a solid pickup though, especially if you want a fat/thick tone. Remember, HFS stands for 'hot fat screams'. It is exactly this.

I still have the stock pickups in my PRS SE7. I'm quite happy with them for the styles I play. Maybe in the future i'll swap them out, but no rush for me.

Let us know how you like the BKP's once you get them installed


----------



## gujukal

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I agree, the neck pickup sounds really good for doing leads (especially with some reverb thrown in).
> 
> The bridge pickup is actually quite high output. I think the issue is not so much output but EQ. The HFS SE 7 pickup is really thick (lots of low end) which makes it more difficult to get those aggressive djenty or metal tones, and similarly, it doesn't have the 'note clarity' a lot of prog metal players are looking for. Still a solid pickup though, especially if you want a fat/thick tone. Remember, HFS stands for 'hot fat screams'. It is exactly this.
> 
> I still have the stock pickups in my PRS SE7. I'm quite happy with them for the styles I play. Maybe in the future i'll swap them out, but no rush for me.
> 
> Let us know how you like the BKP's once you get them installed



Dimarzio D-activators and SD JB seemed to have higher output, but yeah maybe not low output but not super hot either.


----------



## gujukal

Anectine_Matt said:


> Couple of pics of mine you guys might like. The sunburst has a set of chrome BK Aftermaths, and the amethyst has chrome Painkillers.



Did you have to remove some wood from the pickup cavity with the BKP aftermaths? I tried to install my covered juggernauts today but the corners at the cavity are to rounded so the pickups wont fit :/


----------



## Anectine_Matt

gujukal said:


> Did you have to remove some wood from the pickup cavity with the BKP aftermaths? I tried to install my covered juggernauts today but the corners at the cavity are to rounded so the pickups wont fit :/



I had a local luthier put them in who managed to get them in both guitars without having to alter the routing on either of them, however they did have to shave down a bit of the inner portion of the pickup rings to make them fit properly.


----------



## anthonylbest

I just threw a set of nailbombs in mine.


----------



## gujukal

Anectine_Matt said:


> I had a local luthier put them in who managed to get them in both guitars without having to alter the routing on either of them, however they did have to shave down a bit of the inner portion of the pickup rings to make them fit properly.



That's weird, Aftermaths and Juggernauts should be pretty much identical and mine are maybe a millimeter to big. I guess their are slightly small differences in the pickups cavity on each guitar.


----------



## anthonylbest

Mine had to get put in professionally and the neck still doesn't want to raise up at all above the cover. Not a big issue to me as i use the neck simply for clean and smooth out a sound, so volume really isn't an issue for me.


----------



## anthonylbest

Any recommendations between hipshot locking tuners or the schaller mini's which are no drill?

Are the Schaller's a significant upgrade from the stock tuners?


----------



## gujukal

anthonylbest said:


> Any recommendations between hipshot locking tuners or the schaller mini's which are no drill?
> 
> Are the Schaller's a significant upgrade from the stock tuners?



Schaller are probably a big upgrade, stock tuners are decent imo but my LTD with Schaller seems more stable.


----------



## anthonylbest

The other think I have found is the PRS tuner buttons are smaller on the 7 string than my Angelus and the core 6 strings I have, most likely due to the tuners being grouped significantly tighter.


----------



## Pablo255

Just got this one a few weeks ago:


----------



## angl2k

anthonylbest said:


> Any recommendations between hipshot locking tuners or the schaller mini's which are no drill?
> 
> Are the Schaller's a significant upgrade from the stock tuners?



I put Gotoh SG381 MG-T in mine, was a direct replacement no drilling needed.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Pablo255, I would happily buy an SE-7 all over again to get one in that awesome teal/blue color! So much want!


----------



## Pablo255

BrailleDecibel said:


> Pablo255, I would happily buy an SE-7 all over again to get one in that awesome teal/blue color! So much want!



I found it at thomann and instantly fell in love with it. And the price was 47% off!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Not bad at all, man!! Definitely an epic score in my book.


----------



## WolleK

Yep, Thomann is giving hugh discount to some of the old logo SE´s


----------



## anthonylbest

Hipshot tuners now installed and what a difference. Not only in the weight (i like the heavier headstock), but everything just FEELS more stable.


----------



## gujukal

anthonylbest said:


> Hipshot tuners now installed and what a difference. Not only in the weight (i like the heavier headstock), but everything just FEELS more stable.



Too bad they are so god damn expensive in Europe :/ I'll probably buy these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-x-Vanson-...971137?hash=item1ea88f2081:g:TzwAAOSwk1JWcEFy
Heard a ot of great things baout them, are supposed to be almost as good as the well known brands.


----------



## js75

anthonylbest said:


> Hipshot tuners now installed and what a difference. Not only in the weight (i like the heavier headstock), but everything just FEELS more stable.


do the hipshot tuners drop in or is there drilling required.


----------



## anthonylbest

js75 said:


> do the hipshot tuners drop in or is there drilling required.



Drilling would be required. I have attached mine without drilling. Posting photos in a moment with my other final mods.


----------



## anthonylbest

Here are my final (for now) mods on my CU-24-7

Hipshot Tuners
Mohagany Tuner Buttons
Core PRS Knobs


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

anthonylbest said:


> Here are my final (for now) mods on my CU-24-7
> 
> Hipshot Tuners
> Mohagany Tuner Buttons
> Core PRS Knobs



Nice! I don't know what it is but the PRS Core Knobs are fantastic and really class up a guitar.


----------



## zilla

anthonylbest said:


> Here are my final (for now) mods on my CU-24-7
> 
> Hipshot Tuners
> Mohagany Tuner Buttons
> Core PRS Knobs



what model hipshots are those and where did you get your core PRS knobs? I want to put some on my se245 but there's noway i'm paying PRS prices for knobs


----------



## anthonylbest

zilla said:


> what model hipshots are those and where did you get your core PRS knobs? I want to put some on my se245 but there's noway i'm paying PRS prices for knobs



I ordered them from Amazon, but did pay the PRS price for the Knobs.

Tuners are Hipshot GridLock 4x3 with open back. Got them from Reverb.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Not an SE model (I assume). But does anyone have any good pictures of this (what I assume to be private stock) PRS 7 String used by Troy McLawhorn, currently in Evanescence? It looks red but its hard to tell from the lighting.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Hot damn, that guitar made my jaw hit the floor! Also, I really dig Troy's work in his old band Dark New Day...kinda funny that Evanescence now has their guitarist and drummer playing for them.


----------



## ESPImperium

Saw Alter Bridge last night and Mark Tremonti uses a SE Custom 7 on the new 7 string songs like Show Me A Leader, however it looks like its been into PRS for some work, it clearly has some pickup and electrical work done on it, he uses the stock hardware by the looks of things.

Thats a good thing to know. Sadly when i was buying my 7 i went the Ibanez route as it was a better spec for the same money.


----------



## cardinal

^ kinda weird because he has at least one US 7-string (a single cut). What finish was his SE7?


----------



## ESPImperium

cardinal said:


> ^ kinda weird because he has at least one US 7-string (a single cut). What finish was his SE7?



He has only one at the moment, and its the proto as far as I know. He is awaiting 2 production models coming out (S2 Tremonti 7s???/Starting a rumour) and I'm guessing he will put one into each of his rigs.

It was in the standard black finish.

Must say I am pleased to see him using one, as the SE (Korean) range is a brilliant range of instruments, I loved my Tremonti SE when I had it until I could afford my Core Tremonti Model and love my Mushok SE.


----------



## cardinal

^ cool. I really like the SE7. Well-made guitar that looks cool and plays great. What's not to like.


----------



## anthonylbest

Has anyone done a hipshot bridge replacement on theirs?

I specifically need to know if its just and extra screw, or is it a fill old holes and do a re drill?

Also I am tuning to drop a with a 64 gauge string. What gauge is anyone using with a drop tuning. I just had the nut reset (it was lifting off the neck) and filed out to fit the 64. I am wondering if i need to go up to a 70+

Its only step down.


----------



## anthonylbest

Also... at this point if its NOT an SE... it IS private stock.

They are all custom orders... which pretty much makes it private stock. Or at least a made for artist custom.


----------



## A-Branger

cardinal said:


> ^ kinda weird because he has at least one US 7-string (a single cut). What finish was his SE7?



that could be on his "A" rig, while that gig was played with his "B" rig??


----------



## gujukal

anthonylbest said:


> Has anyone done a hipshot bridge replacement on theirs?
> 
> I specifically need to know if its just and extra screw, or is it a fill old holes and do a re drill?
> 
> Also I am tuning to drop a with a 64 gauge string. What gauge is anyone using with a drop tuning. I just had the nut reset (it was lifting off the neck) and filed out to fit the 64. I am wondering if i need to go up to a 70+
> 
> Its only step down.



I use a 68 for G#, holds tune well and intonates well too. Had to screw the saddle almost all the way back though to get it intonated ^^


----------



## anthonylbest

gujukal said:


> I use a 68 for G#, holds tune well and intonates well too. Had to screw the saddle almost all the way back though to get it intonated ^^



I did the same thing with mine from an intonation perspective.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Looks like Tremonti was using a black PRS SE-7 live (not his USA) in this show. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W8Vv-XmumE


----------



## anthonylbest

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Looks like Tremonti was using a black PRS SE-7 live (not his USA) in this show.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W8Vv-XmumE



He has said in a few places he got a SE 7. Cool to see it live.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Looks like one of the guitarists of Pro-Pain is rocking one too! Oddly enough, their other guitarist is rocking an Ibanez ARZ307, which I also own...cool to see two of "my" guitars onstage!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

BrailleDecibel said:


> Looks like one of the guitarists of Pro-Pain is rocking one too! Oddly enough, their other guitarist is rocking an Ibanez ARZ307, which I also own...cool to see two of "my" guitars onstage!



nice!
For me, the reason I have an SE-7 is because its the most comfortable 7-string I've played (largely due to scale length I don't need to stretch my fingers as much to chord near the nut). 
Of course its greatest strength is also its greatest weakness (lack of tension, especially for downtuning).


----------



## gujukal

AkiraSpectrum said:


> nice!
> For me, the reason I have an SE-7 is because its the most comfortable 7-string I've played (largely due to scale length I don't need to stretch my fingers as much to chord near the nut).
> Of course its greatest strength is also its greatest weakness (lack of tension, especially for downtuning).



I dont know about that, I think it handles down tuning pretty good. Haven't tried below G# though.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

gujukal said:


> I dont know about that, I think it handles down tuning pretty good. Haven't tried below G# though.



My comment was more or less just saying that with the smaller scale length you need thicker strings to achieve a particularly desired tension, and, as such, you also have to deal with the side-effects of thicker strings. This for some is fine, for others, thicker strings are less favorable (either due to feel or tone).

EDIT: Ultimately, its all down to player preference.


----------

